# Very freaky trail cam picture.... dont know what to think..?



## joehunter8301

uuuuuhhhhhhh. someone playin games here?????????? thats freaky


----------



## McHuntin420

Don't know what the hell that thing is but you should put a **** into it.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

that there is the boogy man.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

oh boy...


----------



## slicer

lmao. good one.


----------



## 12bhunting

I would leave the mathews at the house and use the remington for the remainder of the season. Man if that is not a bs pick I don't know what I would.....................


----------



## Teh Wicked

Blair Witch?


----------



## stonecoldkiller

Photo shop......... Working overtime imagination.


----------



## T-Rage

hopefully ur not from ny. cause thats some freaking stuff. give him a bigmack or something.


----------



## ToddRvs

Don't know what to tell you , maybe you should send it to one of those crypto-zoologist shows and have them figure it out... Don'r know if i would go to that stand and hunt, atleast not with out a serious side arm with me...Heck a bow shot might just piss it off...


----------



## brushdog

That is the freakiest thing i have ever seen. You wouldnt catch me within 50 miles of that place again. I got and still have chills from seeing it. If its photoshopped, that was mean, now im going to have nightmares.
I will be walking to my stand tomorrow morning in the dark with the bow at full draw the whole way


----------



## midwestmaniac

I hope your **** doesnt open in flight when you shoot at it


----------



## elkhunter2900

Man that would look kind of weird on the wall!


----------



## drenalinhunter1

thats's my ex, she was always fascinated by bright flashy stuff:darkbeer:


----------



## APAsuphan

I need a new pair of underwear now.


----------



## BuckeyeArcherr

I know where Colorado Buck is now


----------



## ride509

who let the hood out again ??


----------



## knob

I think it's just Spiderman?


----------



## rodney482

thats just kinda creepy... prank or not...creepy


----------



## pinski79

not sure what it is, other then sexy


----------



## SARASR

Its EDDIE!!! From Iron Maiden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerman10

I wonder what he would score?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

APAsuphan said:


> I need a new pair of underwear now.


same here i think i chit myself


----------



## fowl_natured

I would have to get up and go clean my pants if I was scrolling through my pics at home and saw something like that. Thats freaky lookin, lol


----------



## midwestmaniac

Its Mothman


----------



## ride509

> I wonder what he would score?



i don't know for sure but i think it might make P&Y


----------



## Doc

rodney482 said:


> thats just kinda creepy... prank or not...creepy


Absolutely...I'm flat out weirded out by that picture. I'd be curious to know how it was done. Humans don't have tapetum in their eyes, so you wouldn't get the reflectivity...even in PhotoChop I would be too scared to finish the picture. Somebody has been eating the wrong kind of mushrooms:nod:


----------



## fishfurlife

So, where are all the photoshop junkies that can pick this thing apart?

Since my better judgment is telling me that this is bunk, I will try to hold back.

All I know is that even if somebody played a dirty trick on me and put this on my camera, I would probably have the Hee-bee Jee-bee's until my buddies gave in and started rolling around laughing at me.

Ditto on the Creepy. This post is late by about a month to hit the Halloween crowd.


----------



## Oneofour

that is so creepy, whoever did the photoshop did a pretty good job, good imaginationg :thumbs_up now im gonna be thinking about that when i walk to my stand tomorrow haha


----------



## Hillbilly Willi

I ain't lieing fellers. If it's a prank, it was on me too. Only two other people know where the camera is at and I've talked to both of them thoroughly. They know nothing about it at all. Haven't been on the property since before I checked camera too.


----------



## fowl_natured

drenalinhunter1 said:


> thats's my ex, she was always fascinated by bright flashy stuff:darkbeer:


Not so fast, it could have been my ex-wife? lol


----------



## gregbishere

Wonder how much the taxi would charge to mount "it"? That is creepy regardless, what's the scoop....


----------



## SStech

nightmares for sure tonight have fun walking in the dark to your stand all alone


----------



## UKCatsHunter

Prolly a liberal.....


----------



## ride509

if it is choped they did a good job. the obvious things aren't showing up.. the branch infront of his hand.. is also in the pic with the doe.. and he looks to be positioned correctly for the IR and shaded correctly.. hard to tell but really freaky pic


----------



## APAsuphan

Honestly it looks kind of real...


----------



## drenalinhunter1

fowl_natured said:


> Not so fast, it could have been my ex-wife? lol


well i'm only 20, but that thing is hard to age, so it's anyone's guess


----------



## Oneofour

just sayin, the arms of the photoshopped pic beast looks to be very similar to the legs on the left side of the deer...


----------



## fowl_natured

Hillbilly Willi said:


> I ain't lieing fellers. If it's a prank, it was on me too. Only two other people know where the camera is at and I've talked to both of them thoroughly. They know nothing about it at all. Haven't been on the property since before I checked camera too.


Well if your honestly tellin the truth then its even more freaky!!! I don't know what to say?


----------



## vftcandy

I hope he does not have a void.....


----------



## slicer

Looks like it has tennis shoes on to me. No expert though.


----------



## ToddRvs

UKCatsHunter said:


> Prolly a liberal.....


If it is liberal is there an open season... oh yea the seasons' over and the conserv whooped up good on Nov 3... I am pretty good at photoshop and the eyes can not be human because our eyes do not reflect light back... Not sure if it is real or a Hoax. if it is a hoax it is one of the best I have seen, right up there with the famous 1967 Bigfoot 8mm film.


----------



## rodney482

if its photoshopped how did they place the sticks in front of its right hand?

its too thin to be someone wearing a costume...it had to have been pulled from
another site and shopped in...or its really there.


----------



## Thatmichhunter

Looks like one of those things from "The Descent".


----------



## fowl_natured

The branch in front of the hand has got me stumped. It does look kinda real.....but it can't be right???


----------



## abianca99

LOL. I don't know what to say about that. It's so creepy that I almost want to believe it. LOL


----------



## huntlife407

If only I could photoshop that good because I would have all my buddies thinking they are hunting 200" deer in FL:shade:


----------



## dleask123

call up josh gates....(destination truth)....


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

it looks pretty real to me and if it was me you could have the stand because i wouldnt be going back lol


----------



## huntin_addict

I'd be en****d that the ex monkeyed with my trail cam. Now she really deserves a **** in the cage.


----------



## excal66

If you didnt do this yourself and honestly dont know who did it then I would be totally freaked out if I were you.I dont think id be able to hunt there until I found out who did it.Gives me the creeps


----------



## midwestmaniac

dleask123 said:


> call up josh gates....(destination truth)....


I was just thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Greg / MO

Interesting. I saved it to my desktop and blew it up 500% so I could look at the pixels; I can't see where it's photoshopped, but I'm not an expert in that arena by any means. 

Perhaps you've got the first photo of an extra-terrestrial?


----------



## ILLbucknut

I know where I would'nt be hunting in the morning.


----------



## ride509

it would be easy to make the branch infront.. you would just layer the photo then change the opacity to outline that part of the hand..then that way it would sit behind it but still seem close to the camera...

ohh i think a **** would do the trick


----------



## Flyboy718

BWWWAAAHHAAAAA! That is the funniest right there! About the guy that said I hope your blades open when you shoot it.


----------



## NY911

It looks pissed!!!!!!!!!!!! Screw THAT!


----------



## midwestmaniac

You gotta tell us what state this was taken in.


----------



## bigbucks

I am still sitting here with chills going down my spine right now because of it Right before bed too. Great


----------



## eos

I think it's this guy -->


----------



## rodney482

ride509 said:


> it would be easy to make the branch infront.. you would just layer the photo then change the opacity to outline that part of the hand..then that way it would sit behind it but still seem close to the camera...
> 
> ohh i think a **** would do the trick


who would go to all that trouble?


----------



## sniperjim

He looks like a Dallas Cowboy Running Back with a gas mask on.


----------



## muzzyman1212

it is ET!!!! seriously that crap freaks me out if its a joke or not im taking my 30-06 instead of the pse and ****


----------



## jrip

ET needs to phone home for a cab!


----------



## gregbishere

Fake or not I leave the thread, go to another one and have to come back and stare at it again.....:mg:, what state is that again, I am staying far away until I get a confession that is fake.


----------



## quinnow1

LOL...seen these type of pics before. Even saw one with a playboy bunny tripping a trail cam.


----------



## used2belucky

is it me or is that doe missing a leg ?


----------



## Oneofour

rodney482 said:


> who would go to all that trouble?


a lot of people with a lot of time on their hands, its a very simple photoshop, look at the veiny looking lines in it, not real, 100%


----------



## HCA Iron Mace

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Don't know what to think about this one fellers.... Went and checked my camera today and this is what it had on it.... The ground directly in front of my tree was completely tore up, the trail cam had been torn off the tree, straps were popped and everything. Camera was laying face down about 10 ft. from the tree it was attached too. Bark was knocked off the tree where the camera had been, like something had knocked it off while trying to twist camera off the tree. This was the only picture I got of "it" as I had it set on a 2 minute timer. The first picture is of "it", and the second is a picture from a lil while ago of the same spot, just for reference. Checking this right at dusk with a 3/4 mile walk out ahead of you will scare a feller..... :mg: When I saw it, my blood ran cold. Still gives me shivers.... What do you guys think??
> View attachment 946517
> 
> View attachment 946518


I would not pass on him, he is about the right age and reached full peak of growth!!!!


----------



## okiehunt

If it is photoshop I agree they did a good job and I will keep telling myself that it is photoshop cause if its not walking in the woods in the dark just got way worse.


----------



## Hillbilly Willi

This was taken on the skirtings of a Louisiana swamp. Swamps and woods go on for miles without houses behind stand.


----------



## muzzyman1212

ok come on guy what state is it in, there might be a whole pack of them hahahah


----------



## 1231

Wow..freaky


----------



## fowl_natured

It does look pissed! I could see your friends to play a prank but to go as far as disturing the camera. Ripping it off the tree, breaking the straps and then throwing it 10 ft. away??? My friends wouldn't go that far to cause damage. So maybe the gobblin or WHATEVER THE HELL that thing is did it!


----------



## vftcandy

Anyone want to go varmit hunting tonight?


----------



## quinnow1

Well Duh, of course its not real...if it was dont you think one of us would have it mounted and hanging on the wall by now? LOL


----------



## Twitch

That is crazy. I hope somebody is yanking your chain.


----------



## book85

You got any big buck there? If so ill be there to hunt cause Ill beat that skinny little thing down if its got the nerve to tresspass while Im hunting! HAHAHA just kidding but if that was real and you can prove it before saturday I will not be walking in the woods without looking like rambo and a group of people with me saturday morning!


----------



## excal66

It has to be photoshopped.Its definately not a person in a suit,way to skinny and weird shaped,so that only leaves two possibilities.1,its photoshopped or 2,its a real living thing...Ill take my chance with #1 LOL


----------



## gtsum2

well, good thing it is in LA, a long way from me


----------



## AfricasNinja

I'd probably pass. Needs another year and from those pics it looks like a nubbin..... To hell with it!! I'd definitely would be looking for rosary beads, holy water, silver bullets, wooden stakes and friggen Harry Potter right now


----------



## rodney482




----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

used2belucky said:


> is it me or is that doe missing a leg ?


the gremlin thing ate it lol


----------



## ride509

> a very simple photoshop, look at the veiny looking lines in it, not real, 100%


i would agree. if the lines didn't actually conform to his arm and body perfectly.. thats what makes those hard to do you can tell the wrap around the arm. but the viens do almost look like the fakes part of the picture


----------



## fishfurlife

Hell, my mother in law could take that thing any day. She scares the crap out of me every time I see her.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

rodney482 said:


>


quit posting this Rodney its freaky the first time and it get worse everytime i look at it lol


----------



## elite169

I laughed so hard, all the way down the replies....I call bs!! But, if your telling the truth your crazy if your still carrying a bow in there!!! Looks freaky!!!


----------



## Hillbilly Willi

I can't prove it guys, I'm just as dumbfounded as y'all are!!!! All I know is I'm not going in the woods alone again until I figure out what the heck it is....... I doubt I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## ride509

i don't have photoshop on this computer. can anyone zoom in on the knee's and see if it's been blured in.. almost looks like it. but then again it's a IR photo


----------



## BrokenLimbs

12bhunting said:


> I would leave the mathews at the house and use the remington for the remainder of the season. Man if that is not a bs pick I don't know what I would.....................


Good call! I'm staying in in the morning. (Great job with the overlay, we're all scared!)


----------



## Doc

They're multiplying


----------



## hcap1j

Good Prank! If its on you, they either stole the camera and photoshopped it and returned it, or maybe they have someone skinney with a mask, padded shoulders, covered in under armour? How do the rest of you think it was done?
Its very unlikely an alien crashed and is crawling around at 130am trying to eat cameras, but I am still not going out to that stand without my Daddy and a big gun!


----------



## Flyboy718

Have you posted this on bayoubucks website?


----------



## rodney482

Doc said:


> They're multiplying


OMG.....just like gremlins..... lol


----------



## bowfreak21

Is this thing real??? Well, I know who's not hunting tomorrow morning.......jejejeje


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

this thing is scary lol


----------



## rodney482

can someone please photoshop that kid with the handcannon sitting overtop the scary alien creature....lol


----------



## winn.cody

seriously, if this isn't you playing a joke, get that image professionally analyzed for altering.


----------



## Gracie D.

I'm absolutely speechless if this is real. Looks like one hell of a photoshop job to me but the man says it's real. Just curious hillbilly where might you live?


----------



## hcap1j

Too bad its not quartering away.


----------



## muzzyman1212

I live in NW arkansas and I have heard of people duck hunting in the swamps of southern arkansas and LA and then seeing weird things they cant explain but im sure they were yankin my chain, but i have heard it from more than one person so??? this should be against AT rules if it is photoshopped


----------



## Doc

Whomever did it...did a nice job, but it's definitely Photoshopped. Kudos to whomever dreamt it up.
I think they used a picture of a deer to get them started and just went with it...great talent and imagination.


----------



## elite169

I am still laughing out loud!! This is great. I had a long day at work. Thanks for the laughs!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

elite169 said:


> I am still laughing out loud!! This is great. I had a long day at work. Thanks for the laughs!!


Welcome to AT lol


----------



## Darin J

Nothing a 40 cal won't cure....****...lol


----------



## fowl_natured

winn.cody said:


> seriously, if this isn't you playing a joke, get that image professionally analyzed for altering.


That ain't no joke!


----------



## nycredneck

I would give it another year, no sense shooting a small one.


----------



## flinginairos

If I got that on my cam I SWEAR I wouldnt go in the woods again!:mg: I have chills running down my spine looking at that thing. Now I am gonna be thinking of that thing when I am walking to my stand tomorrow, THANKS!:angry:


----------



## pinski79

Darin J said:


> Nothing a 40 cal won't cure....****...lol


your silly earth weapons won't kill that


----------



## Shafted

For it to be photoshopped wouldn't someone have to take the camera or the card, photoshop it and then put it back? That would be a lot of trouble and they would have to hope you don't come out to the camera will they have it or the card. This is just plan crazy!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

pinski79 said:


> your silly earth weapons won't kill that


true very true lol


----------



## buckchaser86

My mother in law?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

i wonder what his mating call sounds like lol


----------



## Flyboy718

I get a few of dem a year on the camera down here in good 'ol louisiana too, they help keep the squirrel, rat, ****, possum and dillo population in check. They ain't gonna hurt cha, jess give ya a big 'ol scare, see their mouths are too small to getcha, kinda like one of dem gran daddy long legged spiders ya see.


----------



## redneckone

Ya know boys i do love my mathews but this a job for the 300 win mag......

But in all seriousness if you guys were hunting and this something like bigfoot walked in would you try to kill it or just sit very dang still until it left? First thing that comes to mind would be put that ol stinger through him and see what happens, but on another note if it was a bigfoot, and he wasnt bothering you what would be the reason to kill him other than to just prove you arent batchit crazy. I read somewhere it is illegal to harrass or hunt/kill a bigfoot creature..ya know just in case it is real....Now this creepy little golem ghost thingy im pretty sure i would do four things...in a very successive and quick movement, release my arrow, chit my pants, jump out of stand and hit the ground in a dead sprint-----in a dead run the other way. So much for brave war hero......retreat is a word in this guys vocabulary, especially when faced with creepy game cam attacking golems.


----------



## Guest

Big foots son ---- Little foot !


----------



## abianca99

I just had my friend take a look at it. He is very good with photoshop. He said it is very easy to do and detect. A good joke to say the least. LOL


----------



## NY911

BUT...WHAT if it was REAL?


----------



## Doc

Nothing this lad can't handle:uzi:


----------



## fowl_natured

Shafted said:


> For it to be photoshopped wouldn't someone have to take the camera or the card, photoshop it and then put it back? That would be a lot of trouble and they would have to hope you don't come out to the camera will they have it or the card. This is just plan crazy!


I thought the same thing but since he found the cam face down on the ground then they could have taken it and returned it anytime. You would assume the last pic it took was of that freaky thing. So they could have shut the camera off then altered the card and then turned the camera back on and set it face down.


----------



## nhns4

nice


----------



## redneckone

****? hahahah<<<<<------thats HI larious I just took a guess at the 4 letter word that was being censored now......got it right the first try....


----------



## JakeT

I'm bringing extra clips for my 40 cal tomorrow when I go get my cameras. I think ill go at high noon now. Now back to trying to get to sleep. Lol


----------



## muzzyman1212

after looking at it for a while I decided the eyes are solid white and are perfect ovales


----------



## Flyboy718

muzzyman1212 said:


> after looking at it for a while I decided the eyes are solid white and are perfect ovales


is this a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## 12-Ringer

too funny - 

Joe


----------



## bama bow nut

man that is one of the coolest looking photoshoped pics i have seen


----------



## muzzyman1212

Flyboy718 said:


> is this a good thing or a bad thing...


well usually when I get a picture of a animal at night the eyes arent perfectly white and they usually have a little glare


----------



## deerman10

JakeT said:


> I'm bringing extra clips for my 40 cal tomorrow when I go get my cameras. I think ill go at high noon now. Now back to trying to get to sleep. Lol


 There is no hair on that thing, I dont think we need to worry about it up north. It cant survive the cold, however, it does make me feel better that the next time I will be walking to my stand in the dark it will be while toting my 12 gauge Beretta. I wonder if they sell silver tipped slugs....


----------



## jlsug

OK , this alien,in this picture is what causing the R @ge censor,,, someone shoot its ship with a ****broadhead, an it is peeoed


----------



## Bowhunter 22

You guys know this might grow more rapidly than the thread about "hating people who shoot spikes" every time i hit the new posts it's right there. haha:tongue:


----------



## sniperjim

Can someone please tell me what this would score? I shoot a Cobra venomsight with a bow that is at 85% let off with an artificial light for my pins.


----------



## NY911

Will it be viral in emails and text message soon?


----------



## Doc

NY911 said:


> Will it be viral in emails and text message soon?


Absolutely...it will be that thing and Martin Angel:chortle:


----------



## mdhager115

Nah...we're good...


----------



## deerman10

Bowhunter 22 said:


> You guys know this might grow more rapidly than the thread about "hating people who shoot spikes" every time i hit the new posts it's right there. haha:tongue:


 And notice that almost everyone that views it is responding. I showed it to my daughter, she ran away crying.....


----------



## NY911

Doc said:


> Absolutely...it will be that thing and Martin Angel:chortle:


LOL..I just did MY part to get it out here...it's in Kansas now!


----------



## abianca99

mdhager115 said:


> nah...we're good...


lmao


----------



## geekster

I seen this varmit in my basement about 2 weeks ago. He was eating a ole stale bag of cheetoes.


----------



## Doc

geekster said:


> I seen this varmit in my basement about 2 weeks ago. He was eating a ole stale bag of cheetoes.


I saw it in my dining room...sitting right next to my Father-in-law...eating turkey and corn bread


----------



## cmalone1

Well this guys only has 11 posts so that's a littly fishy...


----------



## BowtechKicks

rodney482 said:


>




It's an Albino Crack Head!!!!!!!


----------



## muzzyman1212

BowtechKicks said:


> It's an Albino Crack Head!!!!!!!


that is a reasonable explanation


----------



## mdhager115

cmalone1 said:


> Well this guys only has 11 posts so that's a littly fishy...


The first thing I did was look at his profile. First time posting since last November. Hmm...


----------



## geekster

I cant quit laughing.


----------



## RangerJ

Looks like my ex-Brother in law,He was a "METH MONKEY"


----------



## pinski79

mdhager115 said:


> The first thing I did was look at his profile. First time posting since last November. Hmm...


don't piss the op off. He can stop the invasion


----------



## flinginairos

On the bright side its biceps are pretty puny. It would probably be like fighting a 12 year old girl.......a very scary, demon possessed girl LOL:wink:


----------



## Booner1331

Creepy looking..............


----------



## Hillbilly Willi

mdhager115 said:


> The first thing I did was look at his profile. First time posting since last November. Hmm...



Sorry, I'm a lurker. Usually just read stuff, but figured this was worth posting.. Talked to my buddies again, they know absolutely nothing. I hope this isn't some big joke.... Joke's over now.. I'm on the verge of hanging up hunting til all this blows over.


----------



## airwolf

i think its a joke but have you contacted anybody about this yet? you do realize if you contact the paper and LEO they are going to make a big stink about this right.? you posted this on here its just a matter of time till everybody knows about this. not many are gonna take this seriously though.


----------



## dkoutdoors

My wife and I look at this and our jaws dropped that is some freaky stuff, I wouldnt hunt there again nope no way


----------



## muzzyman1212

if it is real you should contact the newspaper


----------



## purcels1

wait on trapperman I think you stated no one knew about this spot. Now two people know...hmmm. Its a good prank.


----------



## mdhager115

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Sorry, I'm a lurker. Usually just read stuff, but figured this was worth posting.. Talked to my buddies again, they know absolutely nothing. I hope this isn't some big joke.... Joke's over now.. I'm on the verge of hanging up hunting til all this blows over.


If you DO go hunting anytime soon, don't be surprised if you find one of your buddies in your stand, haha.


----------



## APAsuphan

I dont know about all you photoshop experts on here, but I kind of believe the guy. I can take all the jokes if he admits its fake later too lol.


----------



## Liv4Rut

Must be a bad spot for a trail camera. Only 5 pics in 9 days. I need another beer...


----------



## buckeye 12 ring

If your going kill it at least put the feeder out for a month to fatten it up. Nothin' but grissle on them bones.


----------



## purcels1

On Trapperman.com he stated no one else knew about this spot. Now two people know when he posted on archerytalk. This is a good post and a good photoshop job by the poster but its best to stick to one story
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2276069/all/Swamp_Monster.html


----------



## joelpresmyk8

That is the scariest thing ive seen in a while wether its photoshopped or not


----------



## outdoor freak

thats crazy look at the hand on the gobbling u can see the brush going around the wrist and look between the deers legs the brush is there thats a good photoshop job if if it was


----------



## Darin J

BowtechKicks said:


> It's an Albino Crack Head!!!!!!!


Remember kids, SAY NO TO DRUGS....


----------



## 173BC

Either your making up some good entertainment, or o photoshopper wants you out of his hunting turf.


----------



## dabassking

If you're not too scared to go back to the scene of the crime, I want to see some pics of the tree with bark scratched off. And pics of the busted straps on your cam.


----------



## Hillbilly Willi

purcels1 said:


> On Trapperman.com he stated no one else knew about this spot. Now two people know when he posted on archerytalk. This is a good post and a good photoshop job by the poster but its best to stick to one story
> http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2276069/all/Swamp_Monster.html



Purcels, that's not me. Somebody got the picture and is acting like they are the one that took it. This thing is traveling fast :mg: I'm not a member at trapperman.


----------



## joelpresmyk8

dabassking said:


> If you're not too scared to go back to the scene of the crime, I want to see some pics of the tree with bark scratched off. And pics of the busted straps on your cam.


x2!


----------



## muzzyman1212

dabassking said:


> If you're not too scared to go back to the scene of the crime, I want to see some pics of the tree with bark scratched off. And pics of the busted straps on your cam.


x2.


----------



## seacowboy

The amount of ir light on the right side of picture is inconsistent between pics. In the pic of the doe her hind quarter is not lit well at all and can even make out her white haired inside part of back right leg. The "thing" is very lit up by the ir on the extreme edges of photo so you can make out legs and kind of feet. That's what makes me question it. 
If it's real, I would not go near that place anywhere near dark.


----------



## jasonsuch

I think you should call these guys.....


----------



## nycbowhuntr

it looks like its from "I Am Legend"


----------



## Hoppy

Definately looks like a warm weather creature. Wheeeewww!!! Glad I live in Michigan where it's freezing. Having a great laugh with this before bed. Thanks for the hilarious post LOL!


----------



## RCL

nycbowhuntr said:


> it looks like its from "I Am Legend"


_That_ was a freaky movie.......:jaw:


----------



## MOC

Ummmmm, nice chop.


----------



## fowl_natured

seacowboy said:


> The amount of ir light on the right side of picture is inconsistent between pics. In the pic of the doe her hind quarter is not lit well at all and can even make out her white haired inside part of back right leg. The "thing" is very lit up by the ir on the extreme edges of photo so you can make out legs and kind of feet. That's what makes me question it.
> If it's real, I would not go near that place anywhere near dark.


True, but if its some form of life we aren't familiar with who's to say how the skin might reflect or absorb light differently.


----------



## 419deerhunter

Posted to facebook


----------



## chewie146

UKCatsHunter said:


> Prolly a liberal.....


Shhhhhhh....it'll hear you


----------



## Matt Musto

To me, the only thing that looks photoshopped are the eyes. I think it's an alien.


----------



## flyin2jz

THere is no chance i would ever hunt near there again. Ever ever. I think it would take alot to do this with a sd card. I wouldnt have a clue how to do this much less make it look that real. Im glad im in ohio. That joker would freeze to death up here. He looks thin but i wouldnt want to get in a tussle with him. Ive seen my buddy fight. Hes looks like a crack head but will beat down the biggest guy in the bar after hes drunk and call the bouncers out into the parking lot when hes done. Im going to post this pic on chasingame.com they will love this.


----------



## cannon14

Please Please tell me how to do this!


----------



## ChaseK

I'm en****d at how out****ous this picture is!

I need to go buy me some ****s!

Screw huntin. I'm done!

Lol


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

ChaseK said:


> I'm en****d at how out****ous this picture is!
> 
> I need to go buy me some ****s!
> 
> Screw huntin. I'm done!
> 
> Lol


****s wont help you against that little booger lol


----------



## PONDER

****


----------



## mez

seacowboy said:


> The amount of ir light on the right side of picture is inconsistent between pics. In the pic of the doe her hind quarter is not lit well at all and can even make out her white haired inside part of back right leg. The "thing" is very lit up by the ir on the extreme edges of photo so you can make out legs and kind of feet. That's what makes me question it.
> If it's real, I would not go near that place anywhere near dark.


The amount of IR light on the entire picture is inconsistent. Look at the bush on the left, the tree in the background, and the ground right in front of the camera.


----------



## ChaseK

Holy ****!


----------



## Virginian

That's some freaky arse chit right there! Go back in daylight hours (armed) and snap some pics of the torn up trees and straps.


----------



## SemperF

Chupacabra


----------



## J-Daddy

NY911 said:


> LOL..I just did MY part to get it out here...it's in Kansas now!


Dan text it to me...I got some boys in KY I want to forward it to, they will take it hook, line & sinker.


----------



## camoman73

video game pic. someone photoshoped the trail cam logo onto it.


----------



## Virginian

Time to call in AT-CSI! olarbear:


----------



## bartl17

That is one more creepy picture. I know it's fake but I still will have trouble sleeping tonight, and I don"t even want to think about solo backcountry camping for a while.


----------



## op27

camoman73 said:


> video game pic. someone photoshoped the trail cam logo onto it.


look again, everything in the background is the same. pretty good thou


----------



## wildhorseracer3

what state are you from so I can make sure I stay the H#@@ outta there lol


----------



## hillbilly12305

i hunt with my back to a simitary with head stone dated back in the late 1890 and early 1900s this is freakin me out, i dont think im going out for a while


----------



## ToddRvs

redneckone said:


> Ya know boys i do love my mathews but this a job for the 300 win mag......
> 
> But in all seriousness if you guys were hunting and this something like bigfoot walked in would you try to kill it or just sit very dang still until it left? First thing that comes to mind would be put that ol stinger through him and see what happens, but on another note if it was a bigfoot, and he wasnt bothering you what would be the reason to kill him other than to just prove you arent batchit crazy. I read somewhere it is illegal to harrass or hunt/kill a bigfoot creature..ya know just in case it is real....Now this creepy little golem ghost thingy im pretty sure i would do four things...in a very successive and quick movement, release my arrow, chit my pants, jump out of stand and hit the ground in a dead sprint-----in a dead run the other way. So much for brave war hero......retreat is a word in this guys vocabulary, especially when faced with creepy game cam attacking golems.


Actually Bigfoot may not be that all cuddly and gentle... I was watching a show on A&E or Discovery last week about a bow hunter who lives in Southern Arkansas. This hunter was hunting on Public land way back in the swamp. According to the story the hunter tells, he was about 10 foot up in his stand and after he climbed up in it and got settled down he heard this horrible scream and it still being dark he just sat there wondering what the heck it was, then a few minute later he smelled something that stank so bad it reminded him of rotten eggs and then something grabbed his foot and tried to pull him out of the tree. In the fight with whatever it was that was trying to pull him out of the tree he dropped his bow and he heard it hit something then hit the ground. At that momemt what ever was holding on to him let go and let out a deafing scream, the next thing he heard was this thing ripping his bow apart. He started freakin out because all he could see was some creature outline below him. He was so scared that he did not leave his stand until his friend came looking for him long after dark that day. His friend said he found him in the stand scared senseless...This hunter has not gone into the woods since... They even showed his boot all tore up from something grabbing it and they found his bow 30 feet away from the tree in several parts almost as if someone had grapped the bow and pulled it way past it's draw length and shattered the limbs and riser. There was pictures of his bow as well. I think where this happened is not that far from you.

You think it was one of those things on your camera or his daddy...


----------



## Junglekat

I wonder how it would stand up to a 7mm rem mag.My buddy tried one once,he said they taste alot like chicken.


----------



## Jeffress77

I zoomed in on this photo down to the very smallest pixel....Strangely enough, it does not appear to be photoshopped.


----------



## raptor4life660r

*Error level analysis says...........Photoshopped*

Pretty good one. These are two images of the two photos broken down and saved to a known rendering. It compares it to the original and you can tell that it is shopped. you can see the brush strokes and stamps on the "creature" image. Here are the two broken down to ELA form. Looks like they didn't do a real good job cloning the bush..lol. Notice how smooth the grains are on the photo with the deer, and the other is rather blocky. It is a very good shop, but it is easy to shop against the dark background though.


----------



## brownback

How would you like to be sitting in your stand before daylight and have that thing come crawling up the tree at you? It would get a face full of poo from me. Shuweee that thing gives me an uneasy feeling.


----------



## AJVarchery

Error Level analysis? Blocks? What does this mean? My only reaction is "F*** THAT....Im never going in the woods again."


----------



## ToddRvs

Jeffress77 said:


> I zoomed in on this photo down to the very smallest pixel....Strangely enough, it does not appear to be photoshopped.


I did the same, but that is a bit inconsistant you really need the original digital file to really test it to see if it fake.


----------



## ChaseK

J-Daddy said:


> Dan text it to me...I got some boys in KY I want to forward it to, they will take it hook, line & sinker.


It's on my FB. I posted right around bedtime lol. 

I got like 15 comments in 30 minutes and a few texts too lol. Think I caused some lack of sleep for a few ladies. Lol


----------



## DXTFREAK

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Sorry, I'm a lurker. Usually just read stuff, but figured this was worth posting.. Talked to my buddies again, they know absolutely nothing. I hope this isn't some big joke.... Joke's over now.. I'm on the verge of hanging up hunting til all this blows over.


It will never blow over until he gets you! Now you are no longer the hunter but now the Hunted. Best bet will be to turn the land over to AT members who are brave enough to hunt your land. But you better be careful. Area 51 gets a hold of this picture and they will come in and take the land from you for tests and research.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace

Doc said:


> I saw it in my dining room...sitting right next to my Father-in-law...eating turkey and corn bread


Oh my gosh!!!! I can't stop laughing


----------



## HCA Iron Mace

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Sorry, I'm a lurker. Usually just read stuff, but figured this was worth posting.. Talked to my buddies again, they know absolutely nothing. I hope this isn't some big joke.... Joke's over now.. I'm on the verge of hanging up hunting til all this blows over.


You wouldn't hunt there again even if you did photoshop that, just thinking of that thing while walking into your stand in the dark would be enough high step it!!!!


----------



## gbarber91

It's clearly a shop. He could just make one layer an "empty" trail cam pic, take a picture of himself naked with the trail cam, then layer that over the original empty photograph. Then he could erase the parts to make his legs look really skinny and his arms too, or his head or whatever. Here is a picture I did, taken from 5 separate photos of 1 deer. It's kind of hard to explain but basically the layering allows you make extremely extremely clean edits into or out of a photograph. The camera just has to stay perfectly still and the lighting needs to be the same (like when a trail cam is strapped to a tree).


----------



## PitBull Daddy

SARASR said:


> Its EDDIE!!! From Iron Maiden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It sure the hell is!!!!!!


----------



## gjtro

mystery solved, found a youtube video that explains it all. for some reason i could not stop watching.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzSN7he2BUE&feature=related


----------



## joehunter8301

this thread has so many people enraged haha


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

that things not half as scary as mothman


----------



## JakeInMa

Man, if I saw that on one of my cameras, I wouldn't be able to run out of the woods fast enough. I do know that I wouldn't bother picking up the camera or stand from that site either. Someone could have both for free! LOL


----------



## cityhunter346

Hillbilly Willi said:


> This was taken on the skirtings of a Louisiana swamp. Swamps and woods go on for miles without houses behind stand.


Thank God...nice and far from NY! If that is a real picture, I would call up Monster Quest..


----------



## JakeInMa

The more I think about it, I don't think I'll be walking to my stand in the dark tomorrow morning...LOL


----------



## Afree

Ridiculous, I have no idea what to think. I am confident it is fake but there is always that small chance that something like that is out there.

Call Harry Potter and Gandolf, they could protect you.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Creepy


----------



## mn5503

If it bleeds, I can kill it. Send me the gps coordinates and a copy of your state's game laws and I'll take it out for you, if it's not protected...

Wolves ate all our ET's up here, I'm always looking for a new spot....


----------



## huntertroy

drenalinhunter1 said:


> thats's my ex, she was always fascinated by bright flashy stuff:darkbeer:


ive been laughing for 20 minutes over that one


----------



## [email protected]

I was looking at this and my lab walked by looked up at the pic and went and hid behind the couch, he usally only does this when a tornado comes by.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

you people are just plain silly.:laugh2:


----------



## swtchback

Well if it is real and that thing is some kind of freak than I am glad it is IL's second gun season this weekend. Hopefully the orange army will scare the ones off if they are in IL. I would absolutely s#i# myself if I seen one of those in the woods. I would def not go back to that spot if I was the one who found the pic.


----------



## rebelfan10

Set some #3 duke steel traps in the area and bait em with reece's pieces. Works everytime!


----------



## BLan

dabassking said:


> If you're not too scared to go back to the scene of the crime, I want to see some pics of the tree with bark scratched off. And pics of the busted straps on your cam.


Exactly, if it were my cam and I found things like described, even if I'd not seen the picture yet, I would have picked up the cam and taken pictures of the site, and if the camera wouldn't have worked I would have been all over it with my cell phone cam, or taken a camera back to possibly press charges for harassment proof.


----------



## joyfulgirl

I don't know, there are subtle differences in the sapling in the left side of the picture as well as in some of the lighting between the two which suggests that they are indeed two different photos... if it is photoshopped someone definitely knows what they are doing.


----------



## rodney482

Doc said:


> Nothing this lad can't handle:uzi:


LOL DOC......Thats great


----------



## PineBarrenNick

***. 


Glad to see the Jersey Devil went south for the winter. 

Nick


----------



## joyfulgirl

:laugh: ^^^ agreed.


----------



## mn5503

Seriously, I should handle this one. 

I'm probably the only one here who's had training with someone who's dealt with these kind of things before......

GPS digits please....


----------



## Dee74

My money is on man-bear-pig


----------



## cityhunter346

mn5503 said:


> Seriously, I should handle this one.
> 
> I'm probably the only one here who's had training with someone who's dealt with these kind of things before......
> 
> GPS digits please....


Now all you need are Arnold and Carl Weathers to tag along!!


----------



## mn5503

cityhunter346 said:


> Now all you need are Arnold and Carl Weathers to tag along!!


I'll have to make a few more calls to assemble the whole team but this skinny little twig in the trail cam pic shouldn't require everyone.....


----------



## mbw

Dude needs a biscuit. Lay off the diet pills!


----------



## huntin_addict

This thread is crackin' me up, man alot of you big tough hunters are quick to fold, it just wants some Jack Links jerky :teeth: Sorry, I don't buy none of it, someone is yankin' this guys chain....


----------



## huntin_addict

mn5503 said:


> If it bleeds, I can kill it. Send me the gps coordinates and a copy of your state's game laws and I'll take it out for you, if it's not protected...
> 
> Wolves ate all our ET's up here, I'm always looking for a new spot....


I'm down, want a partner?


----------



## mn5503

huntin_addict said:


> I'm down, want a partner?


Already have one, sorry...


----------



## tnarb

fowl_natured said:


> Not so fast, it could have been my ex-wife? lol


Not my ex....pic is MUCH too skinny.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Is it a he? Is it a she? It's Pat.


----------



## ToddRvs

gjtro said:


> mystery solved, found a youtube video that explains it all. for some reason i could not stop watching.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzSN7he2BUE&feature=related


that video was a waste


----------



## Alaska at heart

I saw this thread just before bed last night, looked out the window at my backyard covered in snow........and thought, "Man, I am sure glad to live in Michigan!" LOL That skinny creepy thing would freeze to death up here. so you can keep it down south where "it" belongs. Still waiting for someone of fess up on the Photoshop skills, but it certainly is fascinating to imagine such things lurking at the corners of our consciousness. From all the responses, it certainly hit a common nerve....... ;^)


----------



## BLan

"Theif Baggins, the Precious is Mine!"


----------



## Baldona523

It's definitely shopped, the main reason being that thing clearly would walk on 2 legs and not 4, there is no reason for it to be on 4 legs in the pic. As said, the doe only has 3 legs, I think someone could of shopped the doe picture also and added the game camera stuff to a blank picture they had. Scary for sure and the stuff that makes you on all senses when walking by yourself through the woods sometimes, but that is not a real thing.


----------



## jreay

If you guys look at the picture of the creature, right around his head doesn't look right. There is a darker section where it's been edited, and in the picture with the deer there is something above it's back, and it isn't there in the picture of the creature.












Look at the original and you can see it better


----------



## SplitBrow189

it cant be a human because humans eyes dont glow like that, or like deers eyes, so its not a human and its real or they photo shopped the glowing eyes in.


----------



## KDS

That creature has been FILMED before!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwB9zg7Tbx8

And you are welcome!!!!!!!!!!

56th second and 3:42!!!!!


----------



## SplashOfPee

We are f %[email protected] ed


----------



## tackscall

KDS said:


> That creature has been FILMED before!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwB9zg7Tbx8
> 
> And you are welcome!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56th second and 3:42!!!!!


How GREAT is Maiden?


----------



## huntin_addict

mn5503 said:


> Already have one, sorry...


The dude with the badge? You kidding? That'd be like taking straws and spitballs to a gun fight  sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## KDS

tackscall said:


> How GREAT is Maiden?



The GREATEST!!!!!!!!! I'm going to be watching Maiden vid's all day now...........


----------



## Retch

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Still gives me shivers.... What do you guys think??
> View attachment 946517



How far from Honey Island? Maybe he's molting.... :hairy:


----------



## sawtoothscream

1)if fake, good prank to who ever did it or you
2) how dangerous can it be? looks weak and small. still creepy though
3) my mossburge 935 loaded with buck shot would be with me more often
4) i live in a area that get pretty cold so i think im safe anyways. to skinny and not hairy


----------



## orig dawnpatrol

the gimp got out


----------



## ilarcher

Its an Iphone ghost app. My 18 yo does it all the time. You can change the transparetency to make it look like a ghost or that something is really there. I would have to see the spot before I really beleived it.


----------



## QuietMan

No one has said it yet Chupacabra....where are you hunting????


----------



## nicovl0604

its shopped...
the rear part of the creature ist the rear part of a doe standing right face2face with teh trail cam
the upper body of the creature is a doe broadside, just compare arms and doe-legs...
the head a mixture of doe face and a bit of good photoshopping...

not to bad, but not that good either...

but nevertheless very funny....



oh by the way, just had a look at his sister.... standing in my kitchen... lol


----------



## whitetail25

Shopped or not I will be looking over my shoulder going to stand tomorrow morning.. LOl..


----------



## tackscall

KDS said:


> The GREATEST!!!!!!!!! I'm going to be watching Maiden vid's all day now...........


I have this channel called Palladium that shows Flight 666 once in a while, freakin awesome.

Im VERY glad to hear that pic is a photoshop!


----------



## chewie146

Hey I think everyone has been alone in the woods and had that feeling you're being "watched." That happened to me. A bear had been following me. It was just curious, I would imagine. But things like this that we've never seen before, fake or not, mess with your subconscious fears. Nice photoshop job! But, you really do never know what's out there. Personally, I think it's Strom Thurmond. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strom_Thurmond

"When 900 years old you reach, look as good you will not ehh."


----------



## bigrackHack

Here's the video of it:

http://spookieststuff.blogspot.com/2009/09/video-demon-creature-found-in-woods.html


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

That is what raises the CHUPACABRAS! And it is trying to find the ones that got loose!


----------



## NebraskaBowhunter

UKCatsHunter said:


> Prolly a liberal.....


Or a silly right winger raising hell over money being spent on a camera instead of going towards a rich man who doesn't need it...


----------



## volgrad7

Ive done some photoshop and that is not a photoshopped pic. Maybe some much more advanced technology but i dont think thats possible with the trail cam technology. To me, this is a genuine photo and i would send it to every magazine you could because you will make a ton off of it. Call monster quest and everyone else. Call DNR and ask them, give them the SD card so they can authenticate it. People need to know if that sreal and something like that is running lose.........im gonna take a shot in the dark and say you are from West VIrginia or Eastern Kentucky...........in which case ill breathe easy knowing its only a pill head dope fiend


----------



## Juanmaria

Send it to "Lost Tapes". They deal with this type stuff. They are on the discovery channel.


----------



## volgrad7

Stay up north fella.........yell at us when you want that wool pulled from over your eyes. Just another member of the vast right wing conspiracy here. PS..........this is why the American People threw your party out of office haha


----------



## eastx

Are you close to Vitre, Lousiana?? I cannot believe you guys have not put two and two together, come on, the 1911 outbreak!! This is clearly a Zombie, what we have here is at least a Level 1 outbreak. Head shots are the only thing that kills zombies, put one it the brain. Don't go in alone, assemble a group, a bow is silent and won't alert more of them, an AR or rimfire will be your next best choice, have a side arm as well, lots of ammo, you don't know how many there are. If it bites you, do us all a favor and shoot yourself, in the head. The Solanum Virus is a very serious thing, not to be taken too lightly by amatures. The government has a small contained sample at area 51, but that doesn't exist either does it?? Max Brooks told us this day would come!!


----------



## KDS

tackscall said:


> I have this channel called Palladium that shows Flight 666 once in a while, freakin awesome.
> 
> Just ordered the dvd off egay for 11.00


----------



## GoatHammer

Pelosi?


----------



## Buckhavoc

RAge in a cage... and mount it in a sneak position!!!!


----------



## buckslayer1210

volgrad7 said:


> Ive done some photoshop and that is not a photoshopped pic. Maybe some much more advanced technology but i dont think thats possible with the trail cam technology. To me, this is a genuine photo and i would send it to every magazine you could because you will make a ton off of it. Call monster quest and everyone else. Call DNR and ask them, give them the SD card so they can authenticate it. People need to know if that sreal and something like that is running lose.........im gonna take a shot in the dark and say you are from West VIrginia or Eastern Kentucky...........in which case ill breathe easy knowing its only a pill head dope fiend


You must not be very good at Photoshop then........it's obviously fake, but at least this time it's a good one.


----------



## BQC123

The PA Game commission tried these as part of their master plan to wipe out the deer population in the state. They couldn't take the cold, and some must have migrated down your way.
Word has it they have many more top secret creatures they are working on in their top secret lab in the ANF. 
Now they are just stuck using black panthers. Unfortunately the panthers leave no prints, and cannot be killed, so nobody can prove it.


----------



## old Graybeard

fowl_natured said:


> Not so fast, it could have been my ex-wife? lol


Both of you need to improve your tastes in women


----------



## volgrad7

Please reproduce that for me in photoshop, i mean since its obvious not only are you totally awesome at slaying bucks but also photoshopping alien like creatures onto trail cams. Ill be waiting. I bet youll never guess what my degree and occupation are in either


----------



## volgrad7

GoatHammer said:


> Pelosi?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BEST THING IVE HEARD ALL DAY. " And that Madam Speaker is why the American people threw you out of power"........i couldnt get enough of that


----------



## romey

I am amazed that no one said this sooner. It is the beginning of the Zombie outbreak. Here is a video detailing training to get you prepared. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwBKuhc0bZg





eastx said:


> Are you close to Vitre, Lousiana?? I cannot believe you guys have not put two and two together, come on, the 1911 outbreak!! This is clearly a Zombie, what we have here is at least a Level 1 outbreak. Head shots are the only thing that kills zombies, put one it the brain. Don't go in alone, assemble a group, a bow is silent and won't alert more of them, an AR or rimfire will be your next best choice, have a side arm as well, lots of ammo, you don't know how many there are. If it bites you, do us all a favor and shoot yourself, in the head. The Solanum Virus is a very serious thing, not to be taken too lightly by amatures. The government has a small contained sample at area 51, but that doesn't exist either does it?? Max Brooks told us this day would come!!


----------



## buckslayer1210

volgrad7 said:


> Please reproduce that for me in photoshop, i mean since its obvious not only are you totally awesome at slaying bucks but also photoshopping alien like creatures onto trail cams. Ill be waiting. I bet youll never guess what my degree and occupation are in either


I really don't care what you do, but there are 3 or 4 obvious features that show it's been digitally altered. I mean come on.......if this were real it would be on the damn news and the guy with the original digital file would have had it validated and probably sold it for a good chunk of change. Stop and think.......or you must be really gullible.


----------



## NebraskaBowhunter

buckslayer1210 said:


> volgrad7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reproduce that for me in photoshop, i mean since its obvious not only are you totally awesome at slaying bucks but also photoshopping alien like creatures onto trail cams. Ill be waiting. I bet youll never guess what my degree and occupation are in either
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care what you do, but there are 3 or 4 obvious features that show it's been digitally altered. I mean come on.......if this were real it would be on the damn news and the guy with the original digital file would have had it validated and probably sold it for a good chunk of change. Stop and think.......or you must be really gullible.
Click to expand...

You'll have to excuse him, he's a Republican...


----------



## MSUarcher

I'm just glad I live where its cold and that thing would freeze to death...its gotta be fake but still creepy


----------



## bmxrider11976

i need answers.


----------



## RugerRedhawk

lol actually this brings up a great idea. You could actually sneak out to a buddy's trail cam and put a pic like this on there. I might have to offer to pick up the card for my buddy some time and edit an image before dropping it in his mailbox LOL


----------



## okiehunt

bigrackHack said:


> Here's the video of it:
> 
> http://spookieststuff.blogspot.com/2009/09/video-demon-creature-found-in-woods.html


That thing in the video looks just like that thing in the trailcam pic that is freaky either way...


----------



## showmehntr

potatobringer said:


> You'll have to excuse him, he's a Republican...


And your point is???


----------



## dtspoke

What's more entertaining, the original chop or the fact that some folks on this forum think it could be real? 

Wow


----------



## bloodstripe23

lmfao @ zombie vid.


----------



## str_8_shot

***....


----------



## Retch




----------



## tackscall

eastx said:


> Are you close to Vitre, Lousiana?? I cannot believe you guys have not put two and two together, come on, the 1911 outbreak!! This is clearly a Zombie, what we have here is at least a Level 1 outbreak. Head shots are the only thing that kills zombies, put one it the brain. Don't go in alone, assemble a group, a bow is silent and won't alert more of them, an AR or rimfire will be your next best choice, have a side arm as well, lots of ammo, you don't know how many there are. If it bites you, do us all a favor and shoot yourself, in the head. The Solanum Virus is a very serious thing, not to be taken too lightly by amatures. The government has a small contained sample at area 51, but that doesn't exist either does it?? Max Brooks told us this day would come!!


Great, zombies. Thats all we need. And if I shoot ANYTHING in the head I will get crucified here on AT


----------



## turkeykiller22

OMG i dont wanna hunt anymore.....


----------



## NebraskaBowhunter

showmehntr said:


> And your point is???


Just what I wrote.


----------



## buckslayer1210

dtspoke said:


> What's more entertaining, the original chop or the fact that some folks on this forum think it could be real?
> 
> Wow


Exactly....people are like "Call the Discovery Channel!!!" "Call Monster Quest!!!" Give me a break...... :crazy:


----------



## moondoondude

Somebody let my wife out of her cage in the dungeon. Now she's really upset.


----------



## eodusmc

UKCatsHunter said:


> Prolly a liberal.....


that's what i was thinking. Nancy Pelosi


----------



## NebraskaBowhunter

eodusmc said:


> that's what i was thinking. Nancy Pelosi


Or McCain before he puts his makeup on. Or is it Sarah Palin?


----------



## lawman882

It's a Chupacabra...everyone knows that


----------



## seacowboy

mez said:


> The amount of IR light on the entire picture is inconsistent. Look at the bush on the left, the tree in the background, and the ground right in front of the camera.


Maybe the wildgame cams are just that inconsistent with their light output and it's real. Would have liked to see pic of cam, straps and tree.


----------



## whack&stack

volgrad7 said:


> Ive done some photoshop and that is not a photoshopped pic. Maybe some much more advanced technology but i dont think thats possible with the trail cam technology. To me, this is a genuine photo and i would send it to every magazine you could because you will make a ton off of it. Call monster quest and everyone else. Call DNR and ask them, give them the SD card so they can authenticate it. People need to know if that sreal and something like that is running lose.........im gonna take a shot in the dark and say you are from West VIrginia or Eastern Kentucky...........in which case ill breathe easy knowing its only a pill head dope fiend


seriously??? when i saw it i immediatly thought it had to come from Virginia there is a reason we broke away and formed our own state..... to get the hell away from morons like you.


----------



## moondoondude

Come on guys. Take this picture for what it really is. It's a joke. And yes, it's very funny. If this were a real trail camera pictures, the OP would be able to post up other pictures of other snap shots before this picture were taken. For example, he would be able to provide us with _at the very least_ pictures 135-138 since the two provided were 134 and 139. But yes, this whole thing is very funny and a good change from the norm.


----------



## GoatHammer

moondoondude said:


> Come on guys. Take this picture for what it really is. It's a joke. And yes, it's very funny. If this were a real trail camera pictures, the OP would be able to post up other pictures of other snap shots before this picture were taken. For example, he would be able to provide us with _at the very least_ pictures 135-138 since the two provided were 134 and 139. But yes, this whole thing is very funny and a good change from the norm.



OP already said it was a joke.


----------



## pinski79

potatobringer said:


> Or McCain before he puts his makeup on. Or is it Sarah Palin?


we get it. you are a lefty


----------



## BowTechBuck

i'd say that was a posed pick but nice story. Next time at least make it believeable you remind me of my buddy Monty. he usually takes a decent plot and turns it into the unbelieveable


----------



## whack&stack

volgrad7 said:


> Ive done some photoshop and that is not a photoshopped pic. Maybe some much more advanced technology but i dont think thats possible with the trail cam technology. To me, this is a genuine photo and i would send it to every magazine you could because you will make a ton off of it. Call monster quest and everyone else. Call DNR and ask them, give them the SD card so they can authenticate it. People need to know if that sreal and something like that is running lose.........im gonna take a shot in the dark and say you are from West VIrginia or Eastern Kentucky...........in which case ill breathe easy knowing its only a pill head dope fiend


oh by the way he has said he is from louisiana so if you would read the whole thread before assuming you wouldnt have to take a shot in the dark.


----------



## NebraskaBowhunter

pinski79 said:


> we get it. you are a lefty


Was it wrong of me to defend my party? That's all.


----------



## DocMort

Man thats a good one I like the idea and I am goign to put it on my facebook


----------



## DocMort

potatobringer said:


> Was it wrong of me to defend my party? That's all.


You defend your party this is not a political debate, go to the PRM. And you can't be to far left your hunting


----------



## Hillbilly Willi

moondoondude said:


> Come on guys. Take this picture for what it really is. It's a joke. And yes, it's very funny. If this were a real trail camera pictures, the OP would be able to post up other pictures of other snap shots before this picture were taken. For example, he would be able to provide us with _at the very least_ pictures 135-138 since the two provided were 134 and 139. But yes, this whole thing is very funny and a good change from the norm.


I've got the pictures. Can post as many as need be. This isn't me playing a joke. Talked to buddies again this morning. They've seen the pictures are were just as scared as I was. Apparently they know nothing!? I don't know... Not going back to the spot until I figure this out.


----------



## GoatHammer

potatobringer said:


> Was it wrong of me to defend my party? That's all.


Yes


----------



## DocMort

Willi thats crazy, I would send them to the local newspaper get a rise out of everyone


----------



## pinski79

potatobringer said:


> Was it wrong of me to defend my party? That's all.


of course not


----------



## nhns4

dtspoke said:


> What's more entertaining, the original chop or the fact that some folks on this forum think it could be real?
> 
> Wow


So your telling me Santa isn't real.


----------



## bugfixer

It was moon light reflecting off of Venus and it hit some methane gas and... aww hell just look at my flashy thing!!


----------



## moondoondude

I didn't realize the OP already let it loose. Regardless, a great and entertaining thread.


----------



## Retch

Hillbilly Willi said:


> I've got the pictures. Can post as many as need be. This isn't me playing a joke. Talked to buddies again this morning. They've seen the pictures are were just as scared as I was. Apparently they know nothing!? I don't know... Not going back to the spot until I figure this out.


We WILL get to the bottom of this mystery! This is AT....A finer group of internet super sleuths has n'ar been assembled.


----------



## dtspoke

nhns4 said:


> So your telling me Santa isn't real.


Oh no, Santa's the real deal.


----------



## DocMort

Hohoho


----------



## pinski79

DocMort said:


> Hohoho


Doc......... are you Santa?


----------



## DMAX-HD

I wonder what it would score ......


----------



## obsessedLSS

potatobringer said:


> Was it wrong of me to defend my party? That's all.


not at all, but geez dude.........................SARAH PALIN is hot! :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## DocMort

pinski79 said:


> Doc......... are you Santa?


Ummm..... sometimes I like to pretend


----------



## buckslayer1210

Hillbilly Willi said:


> I've got the pictures. Can post as many as need be. This isn't me playing a joke. Talked to buddies again this morning. They've seen the pictures are were just as scared as I was. Apparently they know nothing!? I don't know... Not going back to the spot until I figure this out.


I salute your perseverance sir. You are dragging this joke on......good for you. :lie:


----------



## pinski79

DocMort said:


> Ummm..... sometimes I like to pretend


Just when I started to believe again


----------



## Matt Musto

potatobringer said:


> Was it wrong of me to defend my party? That's all.


We don't talk politics dude. Take your agenda to a political website. That is all


----------



## rthawker

GoatHammer said:


> OP already said it was a joke.


I went back through the whole thread and couldn't find where the OP admitted it was a joke. BTW I don't believe it's real. There are branches behind the deer that were edited out of the pic of the creature.


----------



## pdskal

I think this was stated already...the boogie man lives!
"In some places, the bogeyman is male; in others, female, and in others, both. In some Midwestern states of the USA, the bogeyman scratches at the window. In the Pacific Northwest, he may manifest in "green fog". " source wikipedia


----------



## DXTFREAK

bugfixer said:


> It was moon light reflecting off of Venus and it hit some methane gas and... aww hell just look at my flashy thing!!


Is that what I think it is? Does your wife or gf know you play with that?


----------



## DocMort

Umm.... HOHOHO


----------



## MidMoJeff

dtspoke said:


> What's more entertaining, the original chop or the fact that some folks on this forum think it could be real?
> 
> Wow



LOL...thats what I was thinking! Reading all these posts about "what it could be", and "if it was photo-chopped", or "I'd shoot it" lmao.....Come on man! It just goes to show how gullible people are, and how Hollywood has intruded on the thought process of peoples' minds, to even think something like this could be real.


----------



## pinski79

DocMort said:


> Umm.... HOHOHO


Will there be presents involved??


----------



## asa_low12

Retch said:


>


So did you make your avatar into that recently or is it old. Awesome song.


----------



## chewie146

GoatHammer said:


> Pelosi?


Even better than Strom Thurmond. Any other politicians that look like zombies?


----------



## pinski79

chewie146 said:


> Even better than Strom Thurmond. Any other politicians that look like zombies?


If you saw Strom Thurmond walking around today, he would be a zombie


----------



## DocMort

Santa brings parents I thought that was the easter bunny


----------



## elkbow

i wonder if its good eating? lol


----------



## NebraskaBowhunter

Matt Musto said:


> We don't talk politics dude. Take your agenda to a political website. That is all


Are you mad bro? I simply responded to others politically natured posts. Funny how that works...

Apologies for derailing an awesome thread, just figured I could speak openly without getting hammered. ***Waves the white flag***


----------



## bsites9

you're now famous then if its real!


----------



## CKMAN337

*Super sweet Pictures! I love a good laugh! :set1_rolf2:*


----------



## salty444

Wowid never go back to that stand again


----------



## pinski79

DocMort said:


> Santa brings parents I thought that was the easter bunny


Santa said he was gonna bring me a muzzle loader this year.


----------



## 173BC

I say don't be scared to go back there. Just make sure you bring Santa and the tooth fairy with you because they have special powers that will protect you from zombies off of the video game "uncharted" and stuff. PS, just make sure Santa brings Rudolf so if it's dark out you can find your way home.


----------



## pinski79

173BC said:


> I say don't be scared to go back there. Just make sure you bring Santa and the tooth fairy with you because they have special powers that will protect you from zombies off of the video game "uncharted" and stuff. PS, just make sure Santa brings Rudolf so if it's dark out you can find your way home.


never go into the woods with the tooth fairy.


----------



## DXTFREAK

MidMoJeff said:


> LOL...thats what I was thinking! Reading all these posts about "what it could be", and "if it was photo-chopped", or "I'd shoot it" lmao.....Come on man! It just goes to show how gullible people are, and how Hollywood has intruded on the thought process of peoples' minds, to even think something like this could be real.


I hope you are jk, listen to what happened to the last person that doubted. These things prey on doubters like yourself. They have already had this thing on the news. This guy is confused of what they saw, it was really this thing in the picture.


SO according to Antoine the camera should have the things prints on it!


----------



## romey

Agreed. The tooth fairy is way worse than zombies. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB_Mn7RltRk



pinski79 said:


> never go into the woods with the tooth fairy.


----------



## DocMort

pinski79 said:


> Santa said he was gonna bring me a muzzle loader this year.


I just decided 500 will get you a great one


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

gbarber91 said:


> It's clearly a shop. He could just make one layer an "empty" trail cam pic, take a picture of himself naked with the trail cam, then layer that over the original empty photograph. Then he could erase the parts to make his legs look really skinny and his arms too, or his head or whatever. Here is a picture I did, taken from 5 separate photos of 1 deer. It's kind of hard to explain but basically the layering allows you make extremely extremely clean edits into or out of a photograph. The camera just has to stay perfectly still and the lighting needs to be the same (like when a trail cam is strapped to a tree).


 You need to dispatch of the deer on the right. She has two rib cages and some where around seven legs. 

-Chuck


----------



## DocMort

DXTFREAK said:


> I hope you are jk, listen to what happened to the last person that doubted. These things prey on doubters like yourself. They have already had this thing on the news. This guy is confused of what they saw, it was really this thing in the picture.
> 
> 
> SO according to Antoine the camera should have the things prints on it!


Thats right here in HSV and its funnier than hell


----------



## DXTFREAK

Yep I remember that movie. All they say is Stay in the light, Stay in the light. No don't put them in the dark, The tooth fairy will get you.


----------



## pinski79

DocMort said:


> I just decided 500 will get you a great one


go on.....


----------



## YZ125MM700

rodney482 said:


> thats just kinda creepy... prank or not...creepy


yeah that's for sure


----------



## chewie146

It's on Wikipedia, and therefore it is fact.


----------



## dw'struth

They rapin' erobody out here!.........You can go and tell THAT!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

If Antoine seen this thing then it has to be real!!! LOL

"Well, oboviously we have a zombie loose in Linkin Park....!!!"


----------



## DXTFREAK

Yep I'm sure he was just afraid to go on tv and say we saw a Zombie in my sister's room. Figure he was scared someone might think he was crazy if he did that.:teeth: So they figured if they said a rapist everyone would be afraid. 





MOBIGBUCKS said:


> If Antoine seen this thing then it has to be real!!! LOL
> 
> "Well, oboviously we have a zombie loose in Linkin Park....!!!"


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

dxtfreak said:


> yep i'm sure he was just afraid to go on tv and say we saw a zombie in my sister's room. Figure he was scared someone might think he was crazy if he did that.:teeth: So they figured if they said a rapist everyone would be afraid.


lol


----------



## baskarcher

somebody call will smith he knows how to hand creatures like this


----------



## Vinny_HC

My first thought is that it is just a deer approaching the camera and the coloring of the deer mixed with the uneven night flash created a bit of an optical illusion that makes it look like two skinny arms and a shallower chest than a deer.


----------



## ssrhythm

Well, if you are a public land hunter and you find a trail cam near where you are hunting and want the dood gone, I think you may now have the blueprint on how to get 'em gone! All it takes is a good costume and some effort! Just think if you actually pulled something like this off your cam!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

ITS Hillbilly Willi


----------



## HUNTorFISH

i have my hunting buddies freaked out with this. i am having way to much fun with this pic. thanks


----------



## eastx

I'm telling you guys, google Vitre, Louisiana, has no one read the Zombie Survival Guide, Its all there, It is huge on glocktalk. Doubt if you will, I blame this all on the Solanum Virus. (fyi I don't own a tinfoil hat, I'm just kidding, but I do have the ZSG, its a cool coffee table book)


----------



## apache pilot

bigrackhack said:


> here's the video of it:
> 
> http://spookieststuff.blogspot.com/2009/09/video-demon-creature-found-in-woods.html


im going to need an interpretation of what that guy said when the creature turned and looked at him


----------



## Retch

eastx said:


> I'm telling you guys, google Vitre, Louisiana, has no one read the Zombie Survival Guide, Its all there, It is huge on glocktalk. Doubt if you will, I blame this all on the Solanum Virus. (fyi I don't own a tinfoil hat, I'm just kidding, but I do have the ZSG, its a cool coffee table book)


See I'm thinking close to Honey Island...maybe HBW will give a little more info on the general area?


----------



## apache pilot

sgt. Beardface said:


> you need to dispatch of the deer on the right. She has two rib cages and some where around seven legs.
> 
> -chuck


where do you aim at a deer that has 2 sets of fronT shoulders? Behind the front set or rear?


----------



## brutus69

i think i work with that guy, no it can't be him he's scared of the dark and the woods.


----------



## 419deerhunter

eastx said:


> I'm telling you guys, google Vitre, Louisiana, has no one read the Zombie Survival Guide, Its all there, It is huge on glocktalk. Doubt if you will, I blame this all on the Solanum Virus. (fyi I don't own a tinfoil hat, I'm just kidding, but I do have the ZSG, its a cool coffee table book)


It is a very good book. For my public speaking class we had to do a informative speech in front of the class, I did mine on how to survive a zombie outbreak... It was awesome and I got an A on it


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed that Pinski79 is from the ALIEN MAFIA and may not be from this world.


----------



## JC-XT

I don't know what it is, but I do know from personal experience that no matter how ugly it is, as long as its a female and I have had enough beer...I'd probably try to bang it.


----------



## preyquester

don't know what it is but why would something that silly looking scare you when there are some real bad azz stuff in the woods.a 30# bobcat could have that critter for lunch.go hunt the deer ain't even scared......


----------



## pinski79

Blackhawkhunter said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else noticed that Pinski79 is from the ALIEN MAFIA and may not be from this world.


Do you really think a human invented the Worlds Greatest Broadhead


----------



## xxevilfrogxx

Shoot that thing! Mount it. lol


----------



## Uncle Bucky

100 % fake, absolutely no doubt. Save teh last photo posted on here with the pink arrows to your computer, then open it up and zoom in to the mouth, look at how its split and doesn't line up, totally fake. 

Good one however, NICE JOB

Let me know who stole it on Trapperman, I'll get with the owner and find out whats up with the IP addresses. One thing he doesn't like are theives and dirtballs stealing stuff


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Yep I was sus then, the Mongrel is way ahead of it's time. It was obviosly designed to bring down bigger animals than we have on this planet.

I was even more sus when I checked the birth records in Rollingstone. There was never a Pinski79 born there.


----------



## pinski79

Blackhawkhunter said:


> Yep I was sus then, the Mongrel is way ahead of it's time. It was obviosly designed to bring down bigger animals than we have on this planet.
> 
> I was even more sus when I checked the birth records in Rollingstone. There was never a Pinski79 born there.


Since you are on Team Mongrel when the end comes you will be spared


----------



## bowhuntermitch

ZOMBIE!!!! (in my best dale delbeck in step brothers voice)


----------



## MOPARLVR4406

when did they hang a camera in Mutantville ??


----------



## AJVarchery

JC-XT said:


> I don't know what it is, but I do know from personal experience that no matter how ugly it is, as long as its a female and I have had enough beer...I'd probably try to bang it.


Hahahaha...this makes my day


----------



## tackscall

bowhuntermitch said:


> ZOMBIE!!!! (in my best dale delbeck in step brothers voice)


Thats the most underrated flick in a LONG time!


----------



## jhg

Zoom in on the pic and look at the grid like pattern on the left arm and in the groin area. That looks fishy but still a cool pic for a converstation peace!!!


----------



## cjtaylor0103

fishfurlife said:


> So, where are all the photoshop junkies that can pick this thing apart?


You don't have to be a photoshop junky to deduce this picture---especially with a picture of a moving deer as backup evidence.

Most of the WildGame Innovations cameras have a rapid trigger speed which can be seen in the picture of the doe moving across the frame in close proximity to the camera. She made it half way across the field of view before the shot was snapped---that's less than a second. You can see the evidence of a slower shutter speed in the doe picture, but no distortion to the 'Demon'. From this we can conlude that it's likely that the demon is moving slowly or not at all. Bottom line, he would have a lot more pictures of this spectacle if it were real.

Sorry to ruin it for you guys.


----------



## AJVarchery

It could be a Leprechaun...I know they found one in a tree a few years back right in Alabama. If you look at the Amatuer sketch from the eye witness, it looks pretty similar.


----------



## pinski79

cjtaylor0103 said:


> You don't have to be a photoshop junky to deduce this picture---especially with a picture of a moving deer as backup evidence.
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry to ruin it for you guys.


So you're saying it's not real?


----------



## cjtaylor0103

pinski79 said:


> So you're saying it's not real?


Well, 99% sure it's not. The 1% is from not knowing if the owner of the trailcam has the "Precious" and golem is coming for it.


----------



## KansasBBD

jhg said:


> Zoom in on the pic and look at the grid like pattern on the left arm and in the groin area. That looks fishy but still a cool pic for a converstation peace!!!


Why are inspecting this thing's groin area??

It's a mangy bear case closed.


----------



## pinski79

KansasBBD said:


> It's a mangy bear case closed.


Don't try to keep us from the truth


----------



## Uncle Bucky

AJVarchery said:


> It could be a Leprechaun...I know they found one in a tree a few years back right in Alabama. If you look at the Amatuer sketch from the eye witness, it looks pretty similar.


Don't you just love ghetto people, man what a laugh, love the gold grill wanna be rapper and the fuzzy sweatered lady stating he got some bad crack ? what is there good crack ? LMAO


----------



## George Hill

Wow. This might be the wrong forum, but my suggestion would be a Tactical Shotgun such as Mossberg 930SPX or FN SLP.


----------



## Finger_Flinger




----------



## StrutStopper

The X-Files need to be re-opened. I think that bad boy starred in one episode.


----------



## jmillo

Laughin my ***** off! This threads responses have made my day a better one


----------



## Coldone

I'm not getting it. What does this have to do with Rage? Isn't this the Rage forum?


----------



## hawks667

Nothing to worry about boys, we get them in Australia all the time......


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y

It's either Nancy or Michelle.


----------



## crockrj

Looks like a full size poodle to me. I guess it was moving when the pic took to distort the legs but its still kind of freaky.


----------



## RackAssasin

Finger_Flinger said:


>


Oh, thats just grampa george.. He tends to go streaking in the woods from time to time. No worries. He might ask you for a smoke though.


----------



## G20

I'm gonna take this pic and attach it to several trees on public land with a note saying pics were taken in this area. See if i can lighten the hunting pressure.


----------



## Uncle Bucky

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> It's either Nancy or Michelle.
> View attachment 946905
> View attachment 946904


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH , those things are not in the woods are theY ??? IF SO I MAY NEVER GO OUT AGAIN


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y

Uncle Bucky said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH , those things are not in the woods are theY ??? IF SO I MAY NEVER GO OUT AGAIN


Good point. Neither one of those have probably been outside of the city limits.


----------



## alfabuck

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Don't know what to think about this one fellers.... Went and checked my camera today and this is what it had on it.... The ground directly in front of my tree was completely tore up, the trail cam had been torn off the tree, straps were popped and everything. Camera was laying face down about 10 ft. from the tree it was attached too. Bark was knocked off the tree where the camera had been, like something had knocked it off while trying to twist camera off the tree. This was the only picture I got of "it" as I had it set on a 2 minute timer. The first picture is of "it", and the second is a picture from a lil while ago of the same spot, just for reference. Checking this right at dusk with a 3/4 mile walk out ahead of you will scare a feller..... :mg: When I saw it, my blood ran cold. Still gives me shivers.... What do you guys think??
> View attachment 946517
> 
> View attachment 946518


If this isnt a prank have a photo expert look at it or contact some of the people constantly in search of bigfoot, they have the scientific knowhow to figue it out. Its awesome either way lol!!!


----------



## RackAssasin

people.. are you serious???? This stuff is in no way shape or form real. Its a friggen joke. If im not mistaken, ive seen this pic somewhere before. These responses on this thread are scary in the sense of people actually think that there is any validity to it. C'mon. Quit watching the sci fi channel.


----------



## hoytman63

I know exactly what that is , my ex mother-in-law


----------



## Quartermoons

Well at least we can rule out Pauly Shore. Or can we?


----------



## excal66

Birthday party,everyones invited


----------



## Retch

RackAssasin said:


> people.. are you serious???? This stuff is in no way shape or form real. Its a friggen joke. If im not mistaken, ive seen this pic somewhere before. These responses on this thread are scary in the sense of people actually think that there is any validity to it. C'mon. Quit watching the sci fi channel.


No No No No No no NO NO NO NO NO!

Stop with your negativity.




cjtaylor0103 said:


> Well, 99% sure it's not. The 1% is from not knowing if the owner of the trailcam has the "Precious" and golem is coming for it.


That's more like it! 1%.....so you're tellin me there's a chance? We need more details....was the picture taken during a full moon? We have the date stamp....surely someone has a moon calender or farmer's almanac. And don't call you shirley! [RIP Leslie]


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y

crockrj said:


> Looks like a full size poodle to me. I guess it was moving when the pic took to distort the legs but its still kind of freaky.


It's Winston! Anyone remember that thread?! Ha.


----------



## jswank

it dont look happy to have its pic taken


----------



## tat2

my guess its fake, either the OP is the person that photoshopped it or someone grabbed the SD out of the game cam....photoshopped the pic, then returned the SD to the game cam. the OP is playing a joke on the forum users or someone is playing a joke on the OP.

just imagine if this happened to you as the OP described it & if you're able to view the SD pics in the woods cuz you brought a camera or SD viewer, you see this right before you're getting into your stand for the night hunt. & someone was playing a joke on you by placing this on your SD card.

I'd look at the pic (in the woods by the stand) & be talking to myself " that it real, no way...."
get into my stand..." yeah that aint real....right ? yeah who am I kinding its fake "
some seconds go by " is that real ? I F* hope not!! " 
" what if thats real ?.....no its fake....yeah thats fake.....is that fake ?....I hope thats fake!!! "
that'd be going through my head the whole time sitting in the stand & then I'd be nervous walking out of the woods after the night hunt. LOL

then figure out who played the joke on me & punch them for getting me kinda freaked out.

too many alien stories/encounters around the world that makes me go - you never know...or what if...
though I believe that pic is photoshopped!


----------



## little brox

yo all this is freaky i might have to shoot it if i see it :teeth: hahaha it mine u will die "IT" monster


----------



## quinnow1

LOL...you guys are funny! look at the little tree (Bush) to the left...the image with the deer is supposed to be 9 days diff than that of the boogyman...yes in both images all the leaves are exactly the same...wind has not moved them at all or even ruffled them. case close...you can all put away your security blankets.


----------



## JJudd

jc-xt said:


> i don't know what it is, but i do know from personal experience that no matter how ugly it is, as long as its a female and i have had enough beer...i'd probably try to bang it.


omg, lmao


----------



## little brox

quinnow1 said:


> LOL...you guys are funny! look at the little tree (Bush) to the left...the image with the deer is supposed to be 9 days diff than that of the boogyman...yes in both images all the leaves are exactly the same...wind has not moved them at all or even ruffled them. case close...you can all put away your security blankets.


 it not a blanket it a cloth


----------



## little brox

who wants to go on a hunting trip


----------



## JJudd

tat2 said:


> my guess its fake, either the OP is the person that photoshopped it or someone grabbed the SD out of the game cam....photoshopped the pic, then returned the SD to the game cam. the OP is playing a joke on the forum users or someone is playing a joke on the OP.
> 
> just imagine if this happened to you as the OP described it & if you're able to view the SD pics in the woods cuz you brought a camera or SD viewer, you see this right before you're getting into your stand for the night hunt. & someone was playing a joke on you by placing this on your SD card.
> 
> I'd look at the pic (in the woods by the stand) & be talking to myself " that it real, no way...."
> get into my stand..." yeah that aint real....right ? yeah who am I kinding its fake "
> some seconds go by " is that real ? I F* hope not!! "
> " what if thats real ?.....no its fake....yeah thats fake.....is that fake ?....I hope thats fake!!! "
> that'd be going through my head the whole time sitting in the stand & then I'd be nervous walking out of the woods after the night hunt. LOL
> 
> then figure out who played the joke on me & punch them for getting me kinda freaked out.
> 
> too many alien stories/encounters around the world that makes me go - you never know...or what if...
> though I believe that pic is photoshopped!


This is exactly what i would be thinking, to funny! I have a buddy who would quit hunting after that.


----------



## CarpCommander

Hey bro, interested in a hunt swap??!!??

Ohio whitetails for LA...umm....swamp.....thingies? :dontknow:


----------



## BOOYAH

im not biting!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Someone is playing games with you or your playing games with us! :wink: Something that odd, seems you would call your local TV station and report.....just saying! 

Kind of like the cats that said they had Bigfoot on ice!


----------



## bowmender

We have them things everywhere here in MO. It is Mt Lions we dont have!!!!!!!


----------



## Yawna-GO

Dude,......That's Big Foots wife without her wig.

Funny as all get out, some of you fellas need to do a nut check.....really.


----------



## Sm0lder

I woke up to this post and I'm glad I didn't see it last night. Even fake it is creepy. I didn't make it through every post so this might have already been mentioned. If you look at the tree on the left on both pictures, you'll see that they both have the same number of leaves in the same position. I highly doubt that it would remain undisturbed for the nine days between the pics.


----------



## kboyer21

you guys are crazy...this thing has been in movies before already!! dont you remember...wax on wax off!!


----------



## mavmike72

quinnow1 said:


> LOL...you guys are funny! look at the little tree (Bush) to the left...the image with the deer is supposed to be 9 days diff than that of the boogyman...yes in both images all the leaves are exactly the same...wind has not moved them at all or even ruffled them. case close...you can all put away your security blankets.


Thats funny right their........


----------



## TailChaser

It's just an easy photoshop cause it's all black behind it, so it's easy to drop it in there. Good pic though.


----------



## T-Rage

nice def freaky though.


----------



## hoytraptor

Saw an interview with Brock Lesner saying he likes hunting. Simple, throw him in there and he can let loose with the hammer fists.


----------



## backstrap steve

Hillbilly Willi said:


> I ain't lieing fellers. If it's a prank, it was on me too. Only two other people know where the camera is at and I've talked to both of them thoroughly. They know nothing about it at all. Haven't been on the property since before I checked camera too.


Ok if this is real than tell us the state and county your hunting in so we can all keep an eye out for this wall hanger.


----------



## StrutStopper

Quit putting your cams near my meth lab!


----------



## TailChaser

StrutStopper said:


> Quit putting your cams near my meth lab!


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## jguilbe

That is a CHUPACABRA LOL


----------



## matlocc

Showed my students today (experts on all things computer!) Most were freaked out and wanted the URL. It was actually the talk of the school by the end of the day. I am sure AT will be flooded with viewing over the weekend. Really cool stories I heard from them, all seeing or believing in something similar!


----------



## kskinner7

Somebody call Mulder & Scully. This is one for the X Files. :monster:


----------



## treesnyper

I'm calling bull crap on this one. lol


----------



## carbonarchery

cjtaylor0103 said:


> You don't have to be a photoshop junky to deduce this picture---especially with a picture of a moving deer as backup evidence.
> 
> Most of the WildGame Innovations cameras have a rapid trigger speed which can be seen in the picture of the doe moving across the frame in close proximity to the camera. She made it half way across the field of view before the shot was snapped---that's less than a second. You can see the evidence of a slower shutter speed in the doe picture, but no distortion to the 'Demon'. From this we can conlude that it's likely that the demon is moving slowly or not at all. Bottom line, he would have a lot more pictures of this spectacle if it were real.
> 
> Sorry to ruin it for you guys.


For starters the camera only takes pics every 2 min so there is time to get out of frame and every body picking this thing apart hopes its not real but for me deep down i wish it was because there would be proof until the goverment gets a hold of it and deny that there area 51 test tube babies have run amuck.


----------



## ladybowhunter68

Can anyone say Wrong Turn? Looks like an inbred hillbilly.... Nice photo shopping, I almost believed it


----------



## lemaster5102

i think im done bowhunting now thanks jerk.....well maybe i just wont go in the woods till noon and carry my desert eagle


----------



## fishx65

Hillbilly Willi said:


> I can't prove it guys, I'm just as dumbfounded as y'all are!!!! All I know is I'm not going in the woods alone again until I figure out what the heck it is....... I doubt I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.


Hillbilly, It does not matter if you go back out there or not. It now knows your scent and will be coming for you!!!!!


----------



## livinn59801

Whatever it is, stick it with an arrow and put a tag on it! Send pics when done!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

You shouldn't have upset your girlfriend!!!:wink:


----------



## WalterJ

Im glad it aint near my place. That thing whatever it is looks mean. I wouldnt tackle it with just a bow. Maybe a 7mm mag with night vision scope. If that thing is shopped in thats messed up man.............. Glad I aint your hunting buddy.


----------



## turkeyhunter60

It's either Madelyn Albright Or Janet Reno......Or your buddies pulling a prank......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## carbonarchery

When it shows up in the news or on some monster show Then i will take it more serious. so there for i Will Not be petitioning for any alien tags.


----------



## emt964

offically freaked out wish my buddie hadnt told bout this thread


----------



## jpm_mq2

I think we have an answer to this thread.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1345338&highlight=scat


----------



## BootyK

OMG! it's Smeagol from Lord of the Ring.


----------



## skwiggsgonewild

He just wants his precious!


----------



## hollywood88

sorry about telling you to check out the thread jt lol. makes me want to break out the .308 and hav my uncle bring his bushmaster, wonder if its red meat or white meat?


----------



## Mrs.Hollywood

hollywood88 said:


> sorry about telling you to check out the thread jt lol. makes me want to break out the .308 and hav my uncle bring his bushmaster, wonder if its red meat or white meat?


Sorry babe, you bring something like that home, I want nothing to do with it..... That is a kick butt pic, but until they have it analized, I will be sittin on the fence.... That could be an actual pic, it is after all off of a digital cam.... It is technology and technology isn't always reliable.....


----------



## opie11

jguilbe said:


> That is a CHUPACABRA LOL


Finally, the truth! LOL


----------



## balibowhunters

i played around with the picture's contrast and lighten up a bit.

cmiiw, human eye should not luminate/lighted compared to the picture of deer. and on its/his right arm there is branch and SHADOW to the feet. if its photoshoped, it photoshoped very well, but i think that is a human from how his feet fold and face are photoshopped so the eyes iluminate.


----------



## vftcandy

This thing is probably pissed because it was shot with a Rage last year and still has not died......:moviecorn


----------



## beta027

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtT8DpzHAfE youtube vid of a "creature" in Spain, kinda resembles our friend here...


----------



## vftcandy

beta027 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtT8DpzHAfE youtube vid of a "creature" in Spain, kinda resembles our friend here...


Now, I don't know.....creepy


----------



## beta027

I say we go hunt for Lochy too


----------



## beta027

ttt


----------



## JakeInMa

I saw this yesterday and for stupid reason I had to open it and see it again...just before I head into the woods this morning. Great, now I'm going to have to use all of my flashlights with about 2 gazillion candlewatts! I want to make sure that there is a clear path through the woods while I'm running all the way back to my car!


----------



## beta027

ttt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtT8DpzHAfE youtube vid of a "creature" in Spain, kinda resembles our friend here...


----------



## beta027

*Found a better picture of him!*

here ya go


----------



## RMac

I`m glad I didn`t see this picture BEFORE I heard that animal growing outside my ground blind in the pitch black this year.


----------



## JJMudo

I enhanced the photo a little. I tell you what if its photoshopped, the person that did it is crazy good. I work with computer, internet security, blah blah blah for the government and I've never seen something photoshopped this good. The only thing that is strange or that might be photo shopped is the chest area and where the arm on the left goes over the leg, its just not very defined. I'm not saying its real but its just werid.


----------



## AllTheRage

115-120 ????? Maybe Chupacabra ? Kill it , then I'll give my score :]


----------



## geekster

I just caught this varmit sitting in my ladder stand eating cornchips.


----------



## Christopher67

Photoshopped, awesome job i might add! :thumbs_up


----------



## SemperF

beta027 said:


> ttt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtT8DpzHAfE youtube vid of a "creature" in Spain, kinda resembles our friend here...


This video is freaky creature too, anbody speak spanish what are those guys saying?


----------



## Dee74

I say give it another year to grow. That thing will be a real trophy if you let it grow a little. What kind of food plot should he plant to bring him in next year. Just wondering


----------



## Christopher67

Dee74 said:


> I say give it another year to grow. That thing will be a real trophy if you let it grow a little. What kind of food plot should he plant to bring him in next year. Just wondering



Haha!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Baldona523

Does the OP have a day picture of this area, or another of the dark? I want to see a third pic before I believe the OP is not behind this. I still think this is a screen shot off a video game or something, and the 3 legged doe is what is photoshopped into the pic, along with the trail cam info. Again, no reason for this freaky thing to be on his hands and knees, it obviously walks on 2 legs.


----------



## YBSLO

That there is an *Illegone* - They all all over western Illinois...Seriously!

Belive it or not...This is a subterranean creature.

They will range as far north as Fulton county.


----------



## SemperF

Baldona523 said:


> Does the OP have a day picture of this area, or another of the dark? I want to see a third pic before I believe the OP is not behind this. I still think this is a screen shot off a video game or something, and the 3 legged doe is what is photoshopped into the pic, along with the trail cam info. Again, no reason for this freaky thing to be on his hands and knees, it obviously walks on 2 legs.


Look at the video beta posted its the same freak down in a weird position in spain the spanish speaking guys seem totaly freaked out coming up on this it thingy


----------



## Techy

yikes


----------



## Hornporn

ladybowhunter68 said:


> Can anyone say Wrong Turn? Looks like an inbred hillbilly.... Nice photo shopping, I almost believed it


Ha ha from a Nuke plant in Indiana.


----------



## str_8_shot

I feel your pain...I had crackheads in my corn pile this years also...


----------



## 24hrsparkey

i was on you tube and found this its dumb but u have to see the first comment its hilarious


----------



## vftcandy

24hrsparkey said:


> i was on you tube and found this its dumb but u have to see the first comment its hilarious


First comment on this thread, or on you tube?


----------



## BdaBuck

I thought everyone was just playing along with OP. It is just a scrawny dude wearing one of his wifes fat displacing garments, playing a trick one you all. It's not photoshopped. Just a good, late holloween trick. JMHO

If you believe it is real, you will never be the same in the woods. Just go hunt it, kill it, and you will be a hero. Or you will be in court, on trial, to see how many years you will spend for killing a jack*** in a sex suit.


----------



## bowhunter091

i tell u what if the game warden caught you with a gun there and u showed him that he might let u slide or help u kill it


----------



## vftcandy

vftcandy said:


> This thing is probably pissed because it was shot with a Rage last year and still has not died......:moviecorn


This would explain the weight loss....haha


----------



## rawolfe916

sidearm......all i have to say


----------



## Jarocal

YBSLO said:


> That there is an *Illegone* - They all all over western Illinois...Seriously!
> 
> Belive it or not...This is a subterranean creature.
> 
> They will range as far north as Fulton county.


I thought Illegone was a Middle English synonym for SmereWort (Mercuriallis perennis) part of the plant family Euphorbiaceae.


----------



## pinski79

:chortle:


vftcandy said:


> This would explain the weight loss....haha


you quoted yourself in a new post.


----------



## prairieboy

No way you'd see something like that in Canada,It would freeze it's little pencil off....LOL...


----------



## pTac

Using the power of the computer I was able to enhance this image and here's what I found:


----------



## Christopher67

pTac said:


> Using the power of the computer I was able to enhance this image and here's what I found:
> 
> View attachment 947270



I knew it!! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## geekster

Looks like it done lost its pencil


----------



## vabownut

Agret I had to open this in the tree with a mile walk out ahead of me in the dark .


----------



## boarman1

Thats is messed up. Could you image walking in the woods at dark and move your flashlight in front of you and this thing popped its head out. We all will have problems if that is real.


----------



## clarkstonarcher

that there looks like a swamp zombie mean som *****es


----------



## Earl

Jarocal said:


> I thought Illegone was a Middle English synonym for SmereWort (Mercuriallis perennis) part of the plant family Euphorbiaceae.




Yes it is


----------



## beta027

pTac said:


> Using the power of the computer I was able to enhance this image and here's what I found:
> 
> View attachment 947270


 Warp Speed (meth?)


----------



## silentdeathtx4

It looks like some kind of demon to me, that thing is pure evil strait from hell, I would be careful if I was the OP.


----------



## archer58 in pa

Definately a hoax. Look at the bush on the left in both photos. It's exactly the same in both shots.
At that time of year don't you think it would have lost a leaf or two and at least changed position.
Pretty good attempt though. Had me questioning it for ....oh about a millisecond.


----------



## pinski79

archer58 in pa said:


> Definately a hoax. Look at the bush on the left in both photos. It's exactly the same in both shots.
> At that time of year don't you think it would have lost a leaf or two and at least changed position.
> Pretty good attempt though. Had me questioning it for ....oh about a millisecond.


Thank you. I thought it was real. Maybe I can sleep again


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

That ain't nothing a RAGE Broadhead can't kill!!


----------



## 24hrsparkey

24hrsparkey said:


> i was on you tube and found this its dumb but u have to see the first comment its hilarious


sry about that hears the link the first comment on it is funney but u have to watch the video first http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciSkHZpNkmA


----------



## slicktrick125

drenalinhunter1 said:


> thats's my ex, she was always fascinated by bright flashy stuff:darkbeer:


hahahaha


----------



## Clemo

LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtT8DpzHAfE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TeamDestroyer

Looks Like Obama to me .......


----------



## outdoorsman3

i dont know who would prank a trail cam at 1:44 A.M. and i would turn that 3/4's mile "walk" into a 3/4's mile full out sprint.


----------



## rjs

archer58 in pa said:


> Definately a hoax. Look at the bush on the left in both photos. It's exactly the same in both shots.
> At that time of year don't you think it would have lost a leaf or two and at least changed position.
> Pretty good attempt though. Had me questioning it for ....oh about a millisecond.


Look closely at the leaves in the top right of the bush. Looks like it has a slightly different position.


----------



## BLan

I can't believe this has gone 13 pages. If it's real, set up and hunt it or don't go back. If it's not the OP is sitting back everyday laughing at all of us for keeping it going. It has served the purpose that it was intended.


----------



## swampboss

My guess is it was started by the WGI boys to get free advertising for their el chepo cameras. or Maybe that is the ghost that makes them stop working after about 2 months.


----------



## ohiohikerguy

It's fake?? Dang, I thought for sure it was that Poopen Young guy that was on here a while back. Coming back for more.


----------



## Leftydave

scared the bejeezes out of me


----------



## silverflame125

weird for sure lets hear a final outcome on it . as of now dont believe


----------



## rockcat

sasquatch after a haircut?


----------



## LAhunterman265

gtsum2 said:


> well, good thing it is in LA, a long way from me


yeah, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## LAhunterman265

View attachment carville.bmp


Speeking of louisiana liberals, it's james carville without the makeup

p.s. I don't know how to post attachments to where you can see the photo in the post...sry


----------



## SemperF

Send it to Mythbusters!!! Get Jamie and Adam on the case.


----------



## Guest

brushdog said:


> That is the freakiest thing i have ever seen. You wouldnt catch me within 50 miles of that place again. I got and still have chills from seeing it. If its photoshopped, that was mean, now im going to have nightmares.
> I will be walking to my stand tomorrow morning in the dark with the bow at full draw the whole way


I agree with everything said here. I almost jumped off the couch.


----------



## Leftydave

Clemo said:


> LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtT8DpzHAfE&feature=player_embedded


Creepy first post man. Now I won't be able to sleep LOL:mg:


----------



## jrmsoccer32

It looks like lord voldemort from harry potter lol


----------



## SemperF

jrmsoccer32 said:


> It looks like lord voldemort from harry potter lol


Didn't Harry kill him though? lol


----------



## JC-XT

swampboss said:


> My guess is it was started by the WGI boys to get free advertising for their el chepo cameras. or Maybe that is the ghost that makes them stop working after about 2 months.


They screwed up, they should have put a big pile of Acorn Rage in the picture too. And then got into an argument with each other before shooting that thing with a crossbow. :teeth:


----------



## martin_cheetah_

i dont want to belive it,but at the same time im unsure of myself.i know its fake,but the guy hasnt said it was a prank. just like the 4th kind.i got the sweats when i saw this. im 12 and thats freeky


----------



## MOHALucan

redneckone said:


> ****? hahahah<<<<<------thats HI larious I just took a guess at the 4 letter word that was being censored now......got it right the first try....


This one??>>>> Rage <<<< Hahaha

Well, I guess my guess wasn't right...lol


----------



## Hoytman!

Thats more then freaky thats just plain disturbing!


----------



## SemperF

Mythbusters man Im telling you Jamie and Adam need to figure this one out by going to the scene at 1:44 A.M. and finding this thing.


----------



## silentdeathtx4

what if that thing is real, I mean there is a lot of stuff that is totaly unexplainable, Demons are real and that could be one. Im sure there is thangs out there that nobody knows about.


----------



## beta027

*Look what I found*

Uped the contrast and changed the hue...


----------



## beta027

On a more serious note, what did the other five pictures get?


----------



## RCL

silentdeathtx4 said:


> Demons are real and that could be one. Im sure there is thangs out there that nobody knows about.


Quit sippin the shine Dude.....you look real close and that "demon" is wearing sneakers........:wink:


----------



## huntrjm

bigfoot with mange.


----------



## soldiergirl81

joyfulgirl said:


> I don't know, there are subtle differences in the sapling in the left side of the picture as well as in some of the lighting between the two which suggests that they are indeed two different photos... if it is photoshopped someone definitely knows what they are doing.


I agree. Obviously they are two different photos...as far as the lighting in the pictures, one is at almost 2 in the morning (total darkness) and the other, with the doe, is close to dawn. Easy to see why the sapling would look different, since cameras use IR it would change the look of the picture based on available natural light. Honestly, I'm not saying its real or fake, cuz I've never seen anything like it, and its super scary! Never know whats out there, especially in LA! Look at the ground cover in the two between the doe/"it" and the sapling. Different leaves and such. Two different pictures for sure.


----------



## EFS64

wow, that is a sight. I don't think its photoshoped, im not an expert, but it looks too good to be photoshopped. I think all that stuff about ghosts and zombies is a bunch of bull, but you can bet your ass I'd never hunt those woods. walking thorough the woods in the dark sends chills through me even thought i know there is nothing like this around. I hope someone can find out of this is real...


----------



## dbokman

I lighted it up on my computer and if it is fake they did a really good job...


----------



## HFolm

I don't understand how everyone is thinking that it would be difficult for someone to photoshop this due to the am time. The dates are different. Doh!! Good prank though. It did give me the chills at first glance!!


----------



## SemperF

beta027 said:


> Uped the contrast and changed the hue...
> View attachment 947493


Thats funny right there.....


----------



## Arrowhead_4

Dude....i'd hunt there just to see if i could kill the thing and become a million/billionaire.....That is some crazy stuff....


----------



## Hunterdale

I'd like to see the previous pics. What type of trailcam is it? Does it make a noise that would have attracted the things attention prior to snapping a pic? The positioning of the legs sort of indicates that it may have been on a bit different heading prior to this picture being taken. No reason at all for it to be looking at the camera unless a previous pic caused it to look that direction. Where is the previous pic? Surely this thing must have been in camera range when it entered the camera's field of view. I've seen many sets of deer pics at night where there's only a head in the first pic then later in subsequent pics the deer finally look at the camera. Basically once their attention has been drawn to it. Fess up or post the previous pics.


----------



## defrost

It wouldn't be that hard to get a pic to photoshop, go in a couple of days after he checks his cam swap cards and go back a few weeks later and swap the card with the photoshoped pic back in and he would never Know.


----------



## prairieboy

martin_cheetah_ said:


> i dont want to belive it,but at the same time im unsure of myself.i know its fake,but the guy hasnt said it was a prank. just like the 4th kind.i got the sweats when i saw this. im 12 and thats freeky


O.K.,now you are scaring the children... FAKE...


----------



## cableslide

this is the first time i have seen this post and i now have a great idea its 11pm here my buddy always checks his trail cam before getting into his stand , i know where his camera is and i just copied this pic to a memory card and i am heading into the woods ...... its going to be one funny morning


----------



## pinski79

HFolm said:


> I don't understand how everyone is thinking that it would be difficult for someone to photoshop this due to the am time. The dates are different. Doh!! Good prank though. It did give me the chills at first glance!!


only 11 posts.

This guy works for the government. Stop trying to keep us from the truth.


----------



## beta027

*Win!*



cableslide said:


> this is the first time i have seen this post and i now have a great idea its 11pm here my buddy always checks his trail cam before getting into his stand , i know where his camera is and i just copied this pic to a memory card and i am heading into the woods ...... its going to be one funny morning


----------



## 419deerhunter

cableslide said:


> this is the first time i have seen this post and i now have a great idea its 11pm here my buddy always checks his trail cam before getting into his stand , i know where his camera is and i just copied this pic to a memory card and i am heading into the woods ...... its going to be one funny morning


Thats awesome


----------



## UstonBuck

Where is its privates?


----------



## pinski79

UstonBuck said:


> Where is its privates?


aliens do not mate in the way we as humans know it.


----------



## beta027

what if it is not alien? what if the zombies are coming?


----------



## pinski79

beta027 said:


> what if it is not alien? what if the zombies are coming?


look at the pic. That is an alien. Zombies are made up


----------



## SitkaAthlete

beta027 said:


> what if it is not alien? what if the zombies are coming?


First Rule of Zombieland, CARDIO.


----------



## beta027

SitkaAthlete said:


> First Rule of Zombieland, CARDIO.


rule 2: the double tap. In those moments when you're not sure that the undead are really dead-dead, don't get all stingy with your bullets, I mean one more clean shot to the head. You can avoid becoming a human happy meal.


----------



## alfabuck

Schmeigel friiiiiiiieeeeeeeend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pronghornproduction

24hrsparkey said:


> sry about that hears the link the first comment on it is funney but u have to watch the video first http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciSkHZpNkmA


OMG that was the funniest comment ever!!!!! Or maybe I'm just punchy from lack of sleep! lol

And come on how many 12 year olds are on here anyway? I can't believe there are actually posters on here that think it is real....................


----------



## hoytraptor

If it is real then I'd like to see it take on this.









Thats of course if Brock Lesnar doesn't get it first.


----------



## HuntinAlabama23

World War II Jewish refugee is the best guess I got.


----------



## Mig

That's just a member of PETA. That's what happens to you when you neglect meat products for a long time.


----------



## Edge 1

There are a lot of bright people on here for nobody to mention this fact. Why do you have to use photoshop to fake a picture? Why not come in behind the camera and cover it, set a dummy on the ground, uncover the camera and trip it, re-cover it, remove dummy and leave?

I only point this out for the kids who are having second thoughts about walking in the dark woods! OK, it's safe to hunt again!!!!


----------



## Martin Hunter

.44 mag should help you find out what it is.


----------



## rockdeer

I don't think my 45 is going to be BIG enough!!!!!!!!!!


Hillbilly Willi said:


> Don't know what to think about this one fellers.... Went and checked my camera today and this is what it had on it.... The ground directly in front of my tree was completely tore up, the trail cam had been torn off the tree, straps were popped and everything. Camera was laying face down about 10 ft. from the tree it was attached too. Bark was knocked off the tree where the camera had been, like something had knocked it off while trying to twist camera off the tree. This was the only picture I got of "it" as I had it set on a 2 minute timer. The first picture is of "it", and the second is a picture from a lil while ago of the same spot, just for reference. Checking this right at dusk with a 3/4 mile walk out ahead of you will scare a feller..... :mg: When I saw it, my blood ran cold. Still gives me shivers.... What do you guys think??
> View attachment 946517
> 
> View attachment 946518


----------



## randyxx75

hmmm,,, i wonder what the taxidermy bill would be????


----------



## BigBirdVA

Come on it's Photoshoped. Nothing to see here people, move along, move along.

Source pic and 5 minutes in Photoshop. Take a laptop with you. Pull the card, copy a blank pic. Edit it and return later and overwrite the pic on the card. Instant multi-page post. Another 5 minutes and our friend could have been behind the tree or the bush grabbing at Bambi.


----------



## cacher13

Thats it I'm selling all my hunting gear and staying out of the woods after dark. I can handle zombies and aliens, but not the creature of the black lagoon! Plus it'll give me more time to prepare for Santas arrival.


----------



## Dee74

Ol I need to quit reading this thread. I keep checking it for laughs but last night I dreamed I shot a big buck and when I found it the zombie thing was dragging it off. I was not happy when I woke up from that I have not got a deer this year yet and there is no way zombie thing is going to steal one from me lol


----------



## Dee74

cableslide said:


> this is the first time i have seen this post and i now have a great idea its 11pm here my buddy always checks his trail cam before getting into his stand , i know where his camera is and i just copied this pic to a memory card and i am heading into the woods ...... its going to be one funny morning


You definitely need to let us know how that worked out. You should have put a trail cam up to see if your friend retreated in a hasty manner. I am definitley thinking this is a trick for my brother inlaw he is the type that believes anything on the internet.


----------



## Deere270

You say that's in louisianna, well that's Marie Laveau! Better not go back to that spot or you might be eeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! another man done gone!


----------



## archer58 in pa

rjs said:


> Look closely at the leaves in the top right of the bush. Looks like it has a slightly different position.


I did. It's the lighting/shading.


----------



## ruffme

pTac said:


> Using the power of the computer I was able to enhance this image and here's what I found:
> 
> View attachment 947270


I just got done doing that EXACT thing! LOL....Mystery solved in my mind!


----------



## archer0421

That look like my friend Dan! he still lost in that area....jajaja


----------



## sawtoothscream

if real wouldnt you have a bunch of pics of the thing tearing it off the tree and tossing it around ect...?


----------



## pinski79

Dee74 said:


> Ol I need to quit reading this thread. I keep checking it for laughs but last night I dreamed I shot a big buck and when I found it the zombie thing was dragging it off. I was not happy when I woke up from that I have not got a deer this year yet and there is no way zombie thing is going to steal one from me lol


that wasn't a dream. The visitors put you back in bed, to make it look like a dream


----------



## Dee74

pinski I just got another laugh from this thread. Somebody call these guys http://www.mufon.com/


----------



## basnbuks

omg!!!! yall ant gonna beleive this chit, but its all true and i know all about it, wished id neva opened this id forgotten about this but i can tel you were its at


----------



## excal66

pinski79 said:


> that wasn't a dream. The visitors put you back in bed, to make it look like a dream











Now all I can picture is that thing dragging a deer away with its mouth...


----------



## SunRiverMan

I resisted this, but I'm all in.

Canibalistic Humanoid Underground Dweller-C.H.U.D.


----------



## excal66

^That was painful to watch


----------



## emt964

BigBirdVA said:


> Come on it's Photoshoped. Nothing to see here people, move along, move along.
> 
> Source pic and 5 minutes in Photoshop. Take a laptop with you. Pull the card, copy a blank pic. Edit it and return later and overwrite the pic on the card. Instant multi-page post. Another 5 minutes and our friend could have been behind the tree or the bush grabbing at Bambi.


i think its fake aslo but get real dude what u done looks fake, this pic doesnt whoever did it done an excellent job and should consider a career in hollywood


----------



## pinski79

BigBirdVA said:


> Come on it's Photoshoped. Nothing to see here people, move along, move along.
> 
> Source pic and 5 minutes in Photoshop. Take a laptop with you. Pull the card, copy a blank pic. Edit it and return later and overwrite the pic on the card. Instant multi-page post. Another 5 minutes and our friend could have been behind the tree or the bush grabbing at Bambi.


you move along. Sorry if people having a lil fun on At bothers you


----------



## basnbuks

sorry guys i promised they guy i was with when we saw this thing we wouldnt talk about it and forget about it but if he comments on it we will share our story


----------



## weave

So there were only 5 pictures from the deer to the zombie? While I am not a photoshop expert, I am pretty certain that I know at least 2 guys who could do this in a very short time...and I have seen the face of that thing somewhere else.....trying to recall where


----------



## pinski79

basnbuks said:


> sorry guys i promised they guy i was with when we saw this thing we wouldnt talk about it and forget about it but if he comments on it we will share our story


nobody asked you to tell your made up story


----------



## BLan

EMT 964 the quote in your signature was actually what the President told Chief Lone Wadi, he was simply repeating it. "It rock candy, but it's not for eating, it's just for looking through." I love that movie.


----------



## silentdeathtx4

It looks like them mound people form that kevin costner movie the new daughter.


----------



## Medwc

weave said:


> I have seen the face of that thing somewhere else.....trying to recall where


Same here, looks familiar. Maybe a movie box cover or something but I have seen it or something like it somewhere( I am talking in a movie or photo, not real life. lol).


----------



## 3dn4jc

Looks Demonic!


----------



## vtec1

Real, no, but I had fun scaring my wife with the pic!


----------



## BdaBuck

Can't believe no one killed it yet.


----------



## Spywell

Just for fun, I pulled both images into photoshop to see if there was any evidence the original photoshopper had left that would prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that this was photoshopped.

When I first got the photos I noticed both were compressed jpegs and both were 115kb so I knew right off that they had been "saved for web" from photoshop.

Next when zoomed to 300% and using non-moving objects such as the plant and tree I was easily able to tell that there was a blur filter applied to the photo in question.

This is 100% fake since I have proven that the original photoshopper was lazy or inexperienced but I like to keep my skills sharp.

Experience - AAS Digital Media Specialist


----------



## AmishArcher

was there ever anything agree upon or discovered on this? I don't have the heart to go thru 15 pages of "FAKE" or "I just pooped my pants"


----------



## matlocc

spywell, why don't you improve it, or show us on blown up images where it is fake? I have blown it up myself and the pixels seem to be ok even on the edges. )except for the top of the head where they are very dark. Although I have some questions about some shadowing.

I am waiting for the follow up by the poster though!


----------



## Cheerioette

It's a pretty good PS prank, when the photo isn't enlarged to size.... the veins made a nice touch. :wink:


----------



## skyleralan

I think this is where they filmed the Blair Witch Project, LOL, very fake. Looks like Gollum from Lord of the Rings in the dark!


----------



## basnbuks

ok guys i shot it and its at the taxidermist as we speak, tryin to decide what form to use any ideas


----------



## Cheerioette

matlocc said:


> spywell, why don't you improve it, or show us on blown up images where it is fake? I have blown it up myself and the pixels seem to be ok even on the edges. )except for the top of the head where they are very dark. Although I have some questions about some shadowing.
> 
> I am waiting for the follow up by the poster though!


You don't even need to "blow" up this picture... just enlarge it to its normal size...

1) That thing's right shoulder (left to us) is wayyyy too sharply "cut-out."

2) Look at where the sternum would be/bottom of its chin.... wayyyy too blurry for the rest of the picture, even for movement, it's not the right kind of blurry.

3) Eyes are too cut-out as well, for how pixelated the rest of the photo is.

4) Thing's right arm (left to us) is blurred up by its bicep and forearm. Looks to be in attempt to remove the harsh edges...




Hillbilly Willi said:


> This was the only picture I got of "it" as I had it set on a 2 minute timer. The first picture is of "it", and the second is a picture from a lil while ago of the same spot, just for reference.


I'd like to see the two minute picture before and after the thing was taken... not one that was taken nine days prior. :tongue:


----------



## Uncle Bucky

Cheerioette said:


> You don't even need to "blow" up this picture... just enlarge it to its normal size...
> 
> 1) That thing's right shoulder (left to us) is wayyyy too sharply "cut-out."
> 
> 2) Look at where the sternum would be/bottom of its chin.... wayyyy too blurry for the rest of the picture, even for movement, it's not the right kind of blurry.
> 
> 3) Eyes are too cut-out as well, for how pixelated the rest of the photo is.
> 
> 4) Thing's right arm (left to us) is blurred up by its bicep and forearm. Looks to be in attempt to remove the harsh edges...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the two minute picture before and after the thing was taken... not one that was taken nine days prior. :tongue:


Agree, show us the pic from 2 minutes prior to the photo of "it"


----------



## sawtoothscream

just because im not a trail cam user and would like to know. shouldnt this guy have several pics of this thing messing with the cam if it attacked it??


----------



## TeamDestroyer

Its democrat,,,,,,,, Obama to be exact.....


----------



## Lonestar63

I can't believe this has went 15 pages.

I haven't read any of the posts because i walk creek bottoms in the dark by myself without worry, because silly stuff like whats in that fake picture doesn't exist.....

Your welcome......


----------



## Hillbilly Willi

Cheerioette said:


> I'd like to see the two minute picture before and after the thing was taken... not one that was taken nine days prior. :tongue:


Here are some pictures leading up to the critter. It only took one picture of "it", I guess it or the prankster had the camera torn off the tree before the timer reset.





















I'm not a very superstitious guy, so I have a hard time believing its real...... But until one of the two buddies fesses up on the prank, I'm gonna be pretty uneasy walking out to the stand in the dark....


----------



## ruffme

Lonestar63 said:


> I can't believe this has went 15 pages.
> 
> I haven't read any of the posts because i walk creek bottoms in the dark by myself without worry, because silly stuff like whats in that fake picture doesn't exist.....
> 
> Your welcome......


Especially when you look closely and sure seems like pretty standard Nike footwear.

But then there was that cult that wore the black nike shoes, didn't the mother ship pick them guys up? Maybe they are back?


----------



## lukeaddi

Storm trooper?


----------



## BLan

Lonestar63 said:


> I can't believe this has went 15 pages.
> 
> I haven't read any of the posts because i walk creek bottoms in the dark by myself without worry, because silly stuff like whats in that fake picture doesn't exist.....
> 
> Your welcome......


Yea thought I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for I am the baddest mother in the valley.


----------



## StraightShotSam

midwestmaniac said:


> Its Mothman[/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe!!!


----------



## 260david437

That thing looks like something you buy at wallmart for holloween and blow up and put in the yard to scare trick or treaters. All you half to do is trip the gamecam with your hand then you have 2 min. to get the dummy set up and get out off the way off the next picture. problem solved, no photoshop needed.
Went deer hunting tonight did not see any thing tonight but decided to go home early.


----------



## turkeytim

*thanks*

Id say fake but sure glad I didnt use my personal time to read all 15 pages. Good for a laugh seems that to many people on here are gullable. This guy deserves a good pat on the back just because this post has lasted so long. By the way it kinda looks like


----------



## mn5503

Lonestar63 said:


> I can't believe this has went 15 pages.
> 
> I haven't read any of the posts because i walk creek bottoms in the dark by myself without worry, because silly stuff like whats in that fake picture doesn't exist.....
> 
> Your welcome......


But Bigfoot does, right? lol


----------



## meatmissle

Fake!


----------



## Spywell

matlocc said:


> spywell, why don't you improve it, or show us on blown up images where it is fake? I have blown it up myself and the pixels seem to be ok even on the edges. )except for the top of the head where they are very dark. Although I have some questions about some shadowing.
> 
> I am waiting for the follow up by the poster though!


I blew them up for you and it's very difficult to see. If you notice the blur filter he put on this image can be found in several areas of the photo especially on the tree and leaves. If you compare the pictures next to each other you will pick up on the blur that was applied to the whole image instead of just the goblin character.









Next we have the eyes of the goblin filter which comes out as 100% white (255,255,255) just a coincidence? Either the photoshopper edited the eyes himself or he used a filter to enhance all of the white in this image. Since the tree and the leaves are revealed so much more (coincidence again?) I think the brightness of the image was enhanced. How many peoples trail cameras take vastly different images where the light changes dramatically each photo?


----------



## Treething

*Gotta know for sure*

My Fiance is a graphic design student and is very versed at photoshop and many other editing softwares. I'm going to ask her if this was edited, she will know for sure. If she tells me no, i'm not going hunting tomorrow.


----------



## robnhud

you must be near my property! i passed that thing last year thinkin surely its a 150 year old.....man please pass him cause all he needs is another 100 years and hes gonna be a giant!!..lol. hes got all kinds of potential!


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

It may be a fallen angel , ananaki , nephelim . 2012 nibiru , planet x .


----------



## wyetterp

Man I want one! That would make a awesome mount!


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick

That's some freaky stuff right there....


----------



## BAArcher

nice work,.............


----------



## sawtoothscream

more i look at it the more it makes me think. why be afriad of this thing even if its real. it has to weigh like 90# or less if that and its freakig boney. it would be like fighting a wimpy little person. creepy yes, but when your walking in the same woods with wolves, yotes, mountain lions, grizzys, black bear ect... what makes this creepy looking thing more dangerous then them???? not saying i wouldnt crap my self, if i walked into one but i would do the same walking into a big bear or a mountain lion if not more haha. only difference is you most likly have a good chance beating that skinny thing into a pan cake compared to a lion or bear that would tear you a new one


----------



## Agent Mulder

Im impressed..


----------



## sugarchamps

The pic is real. It's Nancy Pelosi out for a late-night snack. He must be hunting in California.


----------



## rk91279

260david437 said:


> That thing looks like something you buy at wallmart for holloween and blow up and put in the yard to scare trick or treaters. All you half to do is trip the gamecam with your hand then you have 2 min. to get the dummy set up and get out off the way off the next picture. problem solved, no photoshop needed.
> Went deer hunting tonight did not see any thing tonight but decided to go home early.


 You ment to say that you went home "before dark" right?


----------



## Wood

Looks kind of like smeagal


----------



## CamoRoss

Entertaining none the less.


----------



## BigBirdVA

pinski79 said:


> you move along. Sorry if people having a lil fun on At bothers you


Doesn't bother me at all. Watching stupid people do what they do best is most entertaining. Don't stop now.


Gee since none of the "experts' on here have mentioned here's the easy way to tell. Go into file explorer on the file from the card. Right click properties then details. Watch the dates and camera and see if it has a listing under "Program Name". If it's been altered Photoshop will be in there. No need to blow up pics and debate what's what. That and the simple fact 99.999% of the photos of so called strange things are either faked or have a reason the image appears as it does.


----------



## mata_777

If I saw something like this anywhere near my stand I wouldn't hesitate to drive a grim reaper through it. I'm glad to know it wouldn't survive our temps here in IL right now. Real or not, pretty scary.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

BigBirdVA said:


> Doesn't bother me at all. Watching stupid people do what they do best is most entertaining. Don't stop now.
> 
> 
> Gee since none of the "experts' on here have mentioned here's the easy way to tell. Go into file explorer on the file from the card. Right click properties then details. Watch the dates and camera and see if it has a listing under "Program Name". If it's been altered Photoshop will be in there. No need to blow up pics and debate what's what. That and the simple fact 99.999% of the photos of so called strange things are either faked or have a reason the image appears as it does.


I is be stupid? Thanking you I must.

-Chuck


----------



## Spywell

BigBirdVA said:


> Doesn't bother me at all. Watching stupid people do what they do best is most entertaining. Don't stop now.
> 
> 
> Gee since none of the "experts' on here have mentioned here's the easy way to tell. Go into file explorer on the file from the card. Right click properties then details. Watch the dates and camera and see if it has a listing under "Program Name". If it's been altered Photoshop will be in there. No need to blow up pics and debate what's what. That and the simple fact 99.999% of the photos of so called strange things are either faked or have a reason the image appears as it does.


Interesting you would say something like this and not check the file yourself... In the "Save for Web" option screen whom ever edited this photo opted to "remove metadata" and that's why this file has no information with it.

I am sure this is fake, it's not even a difficult project but it's fun to try and illuminate mistakes made by a mischiveous person. The Meta data however was not a mistake the photoshopper made.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Is what's presented here the claimed original file from the card? I checked. And the other pics have no data either. All of them have been resized and reduced for web. 

But really why even debate the reality of something like this? We all know it's altered. Well most all know.


----------



## Spywell

Hey guys I checked my trail cam today and there's what appears to be a bear here in NW Kansas! I couldn't believe it myself but the image couldn't have been altered in photoshop since it has no meta data and it just so happened to be picture 666. Also the logo in the corner is hot pink but I think the unit is just malfunctioning...










Anyways, this took me 22 minutes to make and there are probably a thousand things that give this photo away since I had to remove a does hind quarters but if this took me 22 minutes what would it look like if I had spent an hour with it?


----------



## red_skoal

you from ky


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Spywell said:


> Hey guys I checked my trail cam today and there's what appears to be a bear here in NW Kansas! I couldn't believe it myself but the image couldn't have been altered in photoshop since it has no meta data and it just so happened to be picture 666. Also the logo in the corner is hot pink but I think the unit is just malfunctioning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, this took me 22 minutes to make and there are probably a thousand things that give this photo away since I had to remove a does hind quarters but if this took me 22 minutes what would it look like if I had spent an hour with it?


Hopefully way better 'cuz that is poopy.

-Chuck


----------



## horseenglish

Well on the good side you know there are still deer in the woods. He might be chasing them, but hasn't ate none; he looks hungry!


----------



## horseenglish

Somebody feed that thing!


----------



## JakeInMa

rk91279 said:


> You ment to say that you went home "before dark" right?


That right there is funny! LOL


----------



## BigBirdVA

Busted ! ! ! :lol3:

Better try again on hiding that metadata part. And a FYI for you it's EXIF data not metadata that tells all. But I'm sure you knew that. :wink:



> *** Searching Compression Signatures ***
> 
> Signature: 01E76B1145D4662F80BA198358A896A4
> Signature (Rotated): 01E76B1145D4662F80BA198358A896A4
> File Offset: 0 bytes
> Chroma subsampling: 1x1
> EXIF Make/Model: NONE
> EXIF Makernotes: NONE
> EXIF Software: NONE
> 
> Searching Compression Signatures: (3327 built-in, 0 user(*) )
> 
> EXIF.Make / Software EXIF.Model Quality Subsamp Match?
> ------------------------- ----------------------------------- ---------------- --------------
> SW :[Adobe Photoshop ] [Save For Web 100]
> 
> NOTE: Photoshop IRB detected
> Based on the analysis of compression characteristics and EXIF metadata:
> 
> ASSESSMENT: Class 1 - Image is processed/edited


----------



## salty444

Let the guy have some fun.


----------



## BigBirdVA

salty444 said:


> Let the guy have some fun.


It was fun !


----------



## 419deerhunter

Busted Lock it up lol:lock1:


----------



## Vinny_HC

This gives me an idea. When I find someone else's cam in the woods I'll pull the memory card out, photoshot some of the pictures on my laptop, stick it back in and see if they ever come back


----------



## mrklean

haha thats a good idea actually


----------



## pinski79

BigBirdVA said:


> Is what's presented here the claimed original file from the card? I checked. And the other pics have no data either. All of them have been resized and reduced for web.
> 
> But really why even debate the reality of something like this? We all know it's altered. Well most all know.


of course we know. It's called having fun. Thanks for solving the mystery.


----------



## Spywell

BigBirdVA said:


> Busted ! ! ! :lol3:
> 
> Better try again on hiding that metadata part. And a FYI for you it's EXIF data not metadata that tells all. But I'm sure you knew that. :wink:


What EXIF viewer program did you use? I used my firefox add-on EXIF viewer and this is all I got: 
"Handling APPx (0xe0) block.
Handling APPx (0xfe) block.
End of APPx data blocks reached.
Status = 0

Unable to extract some or all of the EXIF data, which may have been removed from the image file."

If your EXIF viewer is more advanced than mine I would like to know what viewer you used for future occurances!


----------



## hunterojc

I think if you look really hard it looks like a bat really close to the camera. You can sort of see the wing.


----------



## KYBowhunter

I'm having a hard time believing there is even a discussion of whether or not this was fake. Did grown folks actually believe this was real?


----------



## pinski79

KYBowhunter said:


> I'm having a hard time believing there is even a discussion of whether or not this was fake. Did grown folks actually believe this was real?


I didn't think so. Seems like a bunch of people trying to prove something is fake, to a bunch of people who already know


----------



## Sluggersetta901

that's what meth will do to ya kids...


----------



## Tug08

I have always said that I am going to see something on my trail camera and not dare to go back.


----------



## MOC

I truly believe this image to be legit. The bear, I mean.


----------



## winn.cody

The picture is clearly fake. Everyone knows that. It's a creepy image regardless, and whoever did the photoshop did a good enough job to creep people out. I think this thread has been pretty epic and thus, the photoshopper has achieved his goal. If the Hardy boys above me here didn't need the self-satisfaction of proving it was fake, we prolly could have got more enjoyment out of comments on this thread, so here's my proposal: Let's see the funniest comment you can post about this picture.

My favorite was the one about it being the WGO guys who sent the ghost that makes their cameras stop working after two months. I would have quoted it, but I don't want to search through 16 pages to find it.


----------



## Retch

Yep...it's definitely a swamp monster.

You know they're more afraid of you than you are of them... 

Thank you Hillbilly Willi. Thank you for sharing your trail cam pictures. This thread is an ice cold beer amid an otherwise very dry and very dusty landscape.


----------



## JCW

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Here are some pictures leading up to the critter. It only took one picture of "it", I guess it or the prankster had the camera torn off the tree before the timer reset.
> 
> View attachment 947968
> View attachment 947969
> View attachment 947971
> 
> 
> I'm not a very superstitious guy, so I have a hard time believing its real...... But until one of the two buddies fesses up on the prank, I'm gonna be pretty uneasy walking out to the stand in the dark....


Well, I'd like to go a round with this "thing"! As far as I see it, I'm the top of the food chain in the woods and if something wants to challenge me, bring it on!


----------



## tooours

i dont think id like to be challenged by a big cat


----------



## prairieboy

But it has to be real,it's on the internet!Plus my buddys Uncles Bosss sisters boyfriends nextdoor nieghbours cousins fatherinlaw saw one,I swear....LOL....


----------



## BigBirdVA

Spywell said:


> What EXIF viewer program did you use? I used my firefox add-on EXIF viewer and this is all I got:
> "Handling APPx (0xe0) block.
> Handling APPx (0xfe) block.
> End of APPx data blocks reached.
> Status = 0
> 
> Unable to extract some or all of the EXIF data, which may have been removed from the image file."
> 
> If your EXIF viewer is more advanced than mine I would like to know what viewer you used for future occurances!


JPEGSnoop. It's also free. Also works on other formats.


----------



## JCW

One of your hunting buddies sent me this! He said not to tell you he found it 20 yards from your trail cam! Scary!!!:mg:


----------



## jcomps1

Its A PETA Scam!


----------



## pinkmunky

Thanks alot..that pic has managed to find its way to MS...only they're saying it belongs to someone nearby. The kid's blackberrys were burning up tonight once it got passed around bbm.Now my 13 yo daughter won't go to the bathroom alone! We just figured it was an inbread hillbilly on crack. Photoshop or not, that dude is heinous! Feed your friend ,he's way skinny!


----------



## Spywell

BigBirdVA said:


> JPEGSnoop. It's also free. Also works on other formats.


Very nice, my firefox add-on just wasn't made for this kind of stuff.

I ran it on the image in question and it showed me half a dozen programs that this image has possibly been through.

Thanks!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Skunkape!!! they hate having there pics taken


----------



## camotoe

Ashton Kutchor..."You've been punk'd!


----------



## PY Bucks

I passed up one about the same size last week.


----------



## blue25km

drenalinhunter1 said:


> thats's my ex, she was always fascinated by bright flashy stuff:darkbeer:


lmfao!!!!!!!! you shouldnt admit that kind of stuff lmfao


----------



## StrutStopper

jcomps1 said:


> Its A PETA Scam!


No, its a PETA member. Thats what you get for eating nothing but veggie burgers.


----------



## shooter458

SARASR said:


> Its EDDIE!!! From Iron Maiden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats a classic man i love it


----------



## SunRiverMan

> Based on the analysis of compression characteristics and EXIF metadata:
> 
> ASSESSMENT: Class 1 - Image is processed/edited
> 
> This may be a new software editor for the database.
> If this file is processed, and editor doesn't appear in list above,
> PLEASE ADD TO DATABASE with [Tools->Add Camera to DB]


My search says the image is processed/edited, but could not detect the software used. It even picked out the kind of camera used. CAM:[SONY ] [CYBERSHOT U


----------



## Firearrow

Ok if this is a fake, that is bad a**. If it is real then I would pack my 44 with one round. Six arrows for the freaky, one bullet for me. Or I would not go back. :mg:


----------



## SunRiverMan

> we'd be better off in the ghetto.


 srm


----------



## wapiti16b

I think it's the Banjo play'in kid from Deliverance !
Bada bing bing ,bing bing, bing bing bing !!!!!!


----------



## JC-XT

Doc said:


> Absolutely...I'm flat out weirded out by that picture. I'd be curious to know how it was done. Humans don't have tapetum in their eyes, so you wouldn't get the reflectivity...even in PhotoChop I would be too scared to finish the picture. Somebody has been eating the wrong kind of mushrooms:nod:


I see two things about this picture:

1) That is a heckuva good looking man.
2) The dude's eyes are glowing. :mg:


----------



## slowbot

That thing looks frightened!


----------



## magnateck

Darth Vader mask, football shoulder pads. Kinda skinny arms. wearing tights. I think someone wants your stand.


----------



## Shindig

Might of used more than Photoshop.....


----------



## fredbeartruth2

Only 375 H&H can help you ))


----------



## scooter079

el chupacabra !!!!!!


----------



## rockdeer

My 13 year old daughter showed this pic to one of her teachers at school, and they enhanced the photo only to find that, it just a person in a suit with some shoulder pads on, making it look really freaky. Good imagination though, had a lot of people thinking!


Hillbilly Willi said:


> Don't know what to think about this one fellers.... Went and checked my camera today and this is what it had on it.... The ground directly in front of my tree was completely tore up, the trail cam had been torn off the tree, straps were popped and everything. Camera was laying face down about 10 ft. from the tree it was attached too. Bark was knocked off the tree where the camera had been, like something had knocked it off while trying to twist camera off the tree. This was the only picture I got of "it" as I had it set on a 2 minute timer. The first picture is of "it", and the second is a picture from a lil while ago of the same spot, just for reference. Checking this right at dusk with a 3/4 mile walk out ahead of you will scare a feller..... :mg: When I saw it, my blood ran cold. Still gives me shivers.... What do you guys think??
> View attachment 946517
> 
> View attachment 946518


----------



## 45er

Only 5 pics in nine days between these two shots??!! Here's my advice. Get a new location and lay off the sauce!


----------



## tz666

bugfixer said:


> It was moon light reflecting off of Venus and it hit some methane gas and... aww hell just look at my flashy thing!!


it may be reflecting off Uranus


----------



## Steve bowkiller

"If it bleeds we can kill it"


----------



## Lien2

tz666 said:


> it may be reflecting off Uranus


ROFLOL!!!

Lien2


----------



## cocklick

*Hi, i heard this was at kemper williams park?*

Kemper Williams Park? I need to make sure, is it?? Thats like right down my road sooo... knowing would be helpful..

Baseball bats will be with me each night now!


----------



## Keith t

I think its manbearpig, I'm super serial


----------



## PY Bucks

Baseball bats????? :confused2: :uzi:


----------



## cocklick

i love baseball bats, they get the job done in a funner way!


----------



## JCW

I'm more scared of the last post than the THING!


----------



## RCL

JCW said:


> I'm more scared of the last post than the THING!


*ITG* syndrome......:wink:


----------



## tz666

http://www.nbc33tv.com/news/nbc-33-see-it-shoot-it-share-it-crazy-hunting-pic


----------



## dx2

tz666 said:


> http://www.nbc33tv.com/news/nbc-33-see-it-shoot-it-share-it-crazy-hunting-pic


nice find.

LMAO at the "news" media running this story.

this pic was actually taken in my favorite hunting spot, guys. go there if you dare. LOL

good one, hillbilly.


----------



## Retch

tz666 said:


> http://www.nbc33tv.com/news/nbc-33-see-it-shoot-it-share-it-crazy-hunting-pic


Yep, says right there in the article "not a hoax." Duh! How much more proof do you guys need? and to think some of you guys thought it was fake...apologize to HBW.


----------



## bigracklover

Well if you had a honey hole on public land this would be one way to keep it to yourself ...


----------



## mrklean

haha the news will put anything on the air to get ratings


----------



## ArcheryPulse

This picture is going under all my posted signs, no more neighbor problems, guaranteed!!


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

Actually more freaked out by the little girl in the deer pic now. And always remember the guy who sent it in sadi "this is totally for real"; so youse guys need to stop being totally no-beleiving adn stuffs.

-Chuck


----------



## bp78

quinnow1 said:


> LOL...you guys are funny! look at the little tree (Bush) to the left...the image with the deer is supposed to be 9 days diff than that of the boogyman...yes in both images all the leaves are exactly the same...wind has not moved them at all or even ruffled them. case close...you can all put away your security blankets.


*+1 on labeling this a fake Photochop job.*
Download both pictures, although EXIF data is missing from both pictures you can clearly tell the mystery photo was manipulated as it's pixel size is different.

The deer photo is 1797 x 1348 px.
The mystery photo is 1705 x 1279 px.

Digital cameras at a given resolution always capture the same size image. The file size may vary given JPEG compression but the image size should be a constant in pixels.

Next up, pull the photos into an editor, use the curves tool to blow up exposure. Notice around the head of the 'boogey man' has a black blur around it? That's a blending job at work in photoshop. See how the deer doesn't have that going on.


----------



## deertracker

pinski79 said:


> :chortle:
> 
> you quoted yourself in a new post.



That's funny.


----------



## BLan

My brothers and sisters, no need to wonder anymore simply go back to the local news site tomorrow, the webpage said they would prove one way or the other tomorrow. LOL


----------



## BLan

JC-XT said:


> I see two things about this picture:
> 
> 1) That is a heckuva good looking man.
> 2) The dude's eyes are glowing. :mg:
> 
> View attachment 949605


Plus that's pretty good camo.


----------



## LongbowLogan

Those girls on the news were hot :wink:


----------



## kennyb1023

*Ok well its fake*

Ok guys I came across this picture on a local news website. Notice the picture here looks the same with the twig infront of the left arm. The date is different, but the time and picture number are exactly the same. So I'm pretty confident that this is a fake.


----------



## bigracklover

Sgt. Beardface said:


> Actually more freaked out by the little girl in the deer pic now. -Chuck


 No doubt


----------



## Techy

Steve bowkiller said:


> "If it bleeds we can kill it"


ditto


----------



## Okie X

They aired that news story on local station here in OKC tonite.

I think it is a subterranean humanoid. That or a zombie.


----------



## Jonny Boy

They just aired this picture in a local news story here in Columbus NE.....this guy sure has had his 15 minutes of fame...


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

same here in Oklahoma.


----------



## HoytHunter4

Good one!


----------



## CoSnipe

C.h.u.d.


----------



## hoytraptor

Yeah, probably more fun than a 48oz ball pein hammer. But they can be fun too.


----------



## Darton01

Thats the Mothman.


----------



## Slippy Field

I prefer a .25 caliber


----------



## Hespler

So Last night on Channel 4 news here in Detroit they actually did a report on this picture,,,,,,That i could not believe


----------



## broadfieldpoint

drenalinhunter1 said:


> thats's my ex, she was always fascinated by bright flashy stuff:darkbeer:



Hilarious


----------



## broadfieldpoint

Its amazing what guys do when theres not much game around.


----------



## rutmaster

thats a chupacabra, seen many a pic of em on here!!!


----------



## SCBOWMAN

Their trying to over populate the planet!!!!!!


----------



## shwillbur7

someone else posted this on here some where 
http://www.wdtn.com/dpp/news/strange/eerie-image-captured-in-woods

thats in south louisiana


----------



## mrklean

making its rounds for sure now


----------



## SHPoet

I know what it is..... James Carville.... We can all rest easier now.


----------



## BLan

scbowman said:


> their trying to over populate the planet!!!!!!


best post ever!


----------



## DixielandCutie

Hmmmmmm...same picture...different date...me thinks Hillbilly Willi pulled a fast one ) http://www1.nbc33tv.com/news/nbc33-see-it-shoot-it-share-it-crazy-hunting-pic


----------



## starshooter44

*Check this*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZtY7368dxs

looks like the same creature?:mg:


----------



## Kelsnore

That is friggin hilarious. It does!!



SHPoet said:


> I know what it is..... James Carville.... We can all rest easier now.


----------



## jamiecarl

*Suspected Fake*

Same photo here, yet oddly a different date at the bottom. Someone's photo-fixing.

http://www1.nbc33tv.com/news/nbc33-see-it-shoot-it-share-it-crazy-hunting-pic


----------



## jbsoonerfan

The local news here did a story on this dang picture last night.


----------



## 419deerhunter

this just wont die will it, popping up all over the place


----------



## tim1676

You sure that aint Hillbilly Willi ???


----------



## ravensgait

DMAX-HD said:


> I wonder what it would score ......


Man that thing couldn't score in um a house of ill repute!
-------
Funny that anyone would think this was anything but a joke!. Randy


----------



## mattheww1377

i kinda look like that in my under armor... besides if it were real why the heck would it be on its knees. It has two extendable legs it should have been walking and bent over to check out the cam. The eyes are the best giveaway, look at the deer eyes all animal eyes are bright in the center and fade around the sockets, the eyes are bright and perfect all around. It is some skinny lil toothless feller playing a prank....


----------



## RedfordRenegade

It would be close but the hoaxers got the wrong font and upper/lowercase letters on the image timestamp. Also the temperature is not listed.
I have the same cam and all images come listed as Temp, Time, Date, img #

Even the way the date and time is listed is incorrect. Unless of course the IMG is REAL and the author only shopped the timestamp....now that would be something!


----------



## apache pilot

my neighbor text me earlier and said look what a guy from 30 minutes away got on his game camera. willie needs to come clean


----------



## Early Ice

Definately pretty awesome job with photoshop. Very clean job but you can see where the head was pasted in. The arms are deer legs but definatly a very good job. I can't believe a paper would actually print that story. Unreal...that was about as bad as a story run in wisconsin about a guy claiming double lung and heart passthrough's on two deer with the same arrow out of a tree stand. Hit one, went right through and killed the other deer. Best part about it is he said he tried to do it. LOL, and Michael Jackson was straight.


----------



## Bvan

i have to be apart of this hahaha this is awesome


----------



## deerman10

jbsoonerfan said:


> The local news here did a story on this dang picture last night.


 So did channel 6 in Omaha,Ne. Unreal.....


----------



## alfabuck

Still going nothing outlasts a very freaky trailcam picture they keep going and going and going! Lol!


----------



## alfabuck

SCBOWMAN said:


> Their trying to over populate the planet!!!!!!


Thats awesome hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## t-tomshooter

I know one thing Wildgame is happy!!!!!! lots and lots of free advertisment these guys should be there new employees


----------



## raptorider

looks just like a zombie in left 4 dead 
video game my son said..


----------



## ballison90

I didnt read all of however many pages are in this thread, but if its not real, I dont think I would be telling ANYONE where my camera is anymore because #1 that is just plain freaky #2, they destroyed your camera!! idk if this is real or not, but when it comes to some of this stuff like ghosts and bigfoot etc, there is too much evidence to ignore.


----------



## rolyat008

Wow, this thread is EPIC!


----------



## Dee74

First off this thread has been some great laughs. Second I cannot believe news channels are running this story that is hilarious. the op has got to be laughing his butt off at all this


----------



## millipede

This is my ultimate favortie AT thread. Man, I can laugh and laugh everytime I start thumbing through it. I even had my wife read a few pages. Good stuff.


----------



## jalopyspeed

It's actually a viral campaign for a game called Resistance 3 made by Insomniac Games

http://playstationlifestyle.net/2010/12/10/creepy-resistance-viral-spooks-media/


----------



## shaffer88

rodney482 said:


> thats just kinda creepy... prank or not...creepy


+1 man creepy


----------



## kankuro

its photoshop'd 

check this thread: http://byjov.blogspot.com/2010/12/mystery-alienzombie-hunting-pic.html


----------



## Jerm

Believe nothing your told and half of what you see......that is if you can see all existing creatures in all existing color frequencies ....human eyes are quite limited.....Seems most people live in a tightly sealed box only nose deep.......


----------



## Jerm

Do humans see in every color frequency?


----------



## Jerm

double post....my bad


----------



## Spywell

bp78 said:


> *+1 on labeling this a fake Photochop job.*
> Digital cameras at a given resolution always capture the same size image.
> Next up, pull the photos into an editor, use the curves tool to blow up exposure. Notice around the head of the 'boogey man' has a black blur around it? That's a blending job at work in photoshop. See how the deer doesn't have that going on.
> View attachment 950493


Awesome, I am glad we came to the same conclusion (blur filter) and that you were able to explain it better than I was. I was trying to point it out with the leaves and tree having different resolutions.



SCBOWMAN said:


> Their trying to over populate the planet!!!!!!


That's hilarious, thanks for bringing this to everyones attention. I am sure there are some trophy hunters around here looking for an excuse to bag this thing.


----------



## JMaier

http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=169137&provider=top I see the link to a Detroit news website. Looks like it's taking over Colorado too! All I know is, the picture makes an awesome computer desktop picture...


----------



## huntrjm

Don't miss this post.



jalopyspeed said:


> It's actually a viral campaign for a game called Resistance 3 made by Insomniac Games
> 
> http://playstationlifestyle.net/2010/12/10/creepy-resistance-viral-spooks-media/


Talk about effective marketing. Very impressive. My hats off.


----------



## Bowbuster

It's a baby Rosie O'Donnell, that's what they look like when they first pop out of a pile of bigfeets dung.. I would move far away for sure, nasty creatures..
The second pic is a whitetail..:darkbeer:


----------



## MTHS shooter

Are you huntin area 51?


----------



## getn'lucky

Now it is on msnbc!


----------



## animal killer

id find somewhere else to hunt


----------



## quackshack

At first I thought photoshop, but you would have to be pretty dang good to do something like this. Plus its got the date, time, and logo..... i'm freaking out man!!!!!!


----------



## str_8_shot

quackshack said:


> At first I thought photoshop, but you would have to be pretty dang good to do something like this. Plus its got the date, time, and logo..... i'm freaking out man!!!!!!


You are freaking out....MAN!


----------



## sawtoothscream

haha i cant believe news channels are reporting this. thats awsome. good job to the OP or who ever made this pic. they must be dying


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER

millipede said:


> This is my ultimate favortie AT thread. Man, I can laugh and laugh everytime I start thumbing through it. I even had my wife read a few pages. Good stuff.


x2 
This thread is great.


----------



## 3dn4jc

SCBOWMAN said:


> Their trying to over populate the planet!!!!!!


----------



## prairieboy

huntrjm said:


> Don't miss this post.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about effective marketing. Very impressive. My hats off.


DAMN...It's FAKE!!! Oh well,back to BIGFOOT...LOL...


----------



## moose1915

add albany ny to the list of local news "top stories" , laughed so hard when i saw that!


----------



## trailchaser

purcels1 says: 
"On Trapperman.com he stated no one else knew about this spot. Now two people know when he posted on archerytalk. This is a good post and a good photoshop job by the poster but its best to stick to one story
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbt...p_Monster.html "

Hillbilly Willi says:
"Purcels, that's not me. Somebody got the picture and is acting like they are the one that took it. This thing is traveling fast :mg: I'm not a member at trapperman."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm not trying to call anyone out, but it seems odd at best that this thread was started December 2nd, 2010 06:45 PM and the thread on trapperman was started 12/02/10 06:52 PM... I'm not calling anyone a lier, but this does put a nice sized dent in the OP's credibility.

His second post on both threads are kinda close also: Here December 2nd, 2010 06:58 PM... Trapperman 12/02/10 07:19 PM

PS:Tailchaser, 
I had to do a double take when I saw your scrnname. I've been using TrailChaser for years online. lol


----------



## rsc1023

I just read on cryptomundo that this photo is a related viral marketing to the new super 8 movie that will be out next year. It is a JJ Abrams movie.


----------



## tedhunter

what is so interesting is that it started on AT - I think this has been posted but Wired Web tracked it back to us. http://byjov.blogspot.com/2010/12/mystery-alienzombie-hunting-pic.html 

We are now the tail wagging the big media dog. LOL!!! Willie - you are famous! If it wasn't you that did this, just hope your pards eventually own up to it and replace the items they broke.

Rather good chuckles!

Ted


----------



## Jonny Boy

Doesn't this picture kind of resemble the pose of a speed skater.....if you look closely you can see the helmet and goggles. The pose even seems right. Speed skaters can be quite thin, and they also sometimes wear shoulder pads, like the guy in one of the pics below. All he would have to do is color it white, mess with the face, and make fake blurry legs and feet. What do you think?


----------



## AshForArrows

*Two Cents*

A friend of mine showed this picture to me on his iPhone. The image intrigued me enough to find this site and download the originally posted image so I could take a closer look at it. 

Once I got it, I adjusted the brightness, contrast, hue, and saturation to bring out as much of the image as possible. 

On the full frame, I was trying to get as much data out of the surrounding woods as possible, just to see what might be there. 










After that, I inverted the image to a negative to see if anything else stood out.










After that, I cropped and resized the picture to focus on the figure in the image. Again, I adjusted the brightness, contrast, hue, and saturation to bring out as much of the image as possible. I skipped the negative inversion. 










Finally, I cropped and resized the original again to get a close-up of the thing’s face.









I worked with the images in the bitmap (.BMP) format, and converted them to .JPG to post them here. I used Microsoft Digital Image Suite 9 to make the brightness, contrast, hue, and saturation adjustments, and Microsoft Picture Manage to do the resizing.

I make no claims as to my belief in the authenticity of the original image. I am not an expert in image analysis, so I wouldn’t have a clue what to look for to indicate if the image was Photoshopped or not. Of course, many folks here have offered some fairly detailed arguments to support their claim that the image was indeed Photoshopped. But again, not being an expert in image analysis, I have to view their arguments with the same skepticism that I view the originally posted image.

Nonetheless, if we were to entertain the possibility that the image is authentic, and predicate all conjecture with the words, “IF the image is real …” and “IF HillbillyWilli is who he says he is, and has reported the events factually … ” there are a few things about the thing I think are particularly interesting:

1) If Hillbilly Willi (HW) pointed the camera toward an area where he put feed out for the deer, we can speculate that the thing might actually have been attracted by the food. Of course, this begs the question, “why?” Is it separated from its companions? Is it lost? Is it starving? Or does it just like deer feed?

2) If there wasn’t any feed on the ground, one has to wonder what the heck it’s doing out in the country, crawling on the ground at 1:44 in the morning. Did it lose a contact, maybe?

3) In addition to the interesting differences in the thing’s body, as compared to human anatomy, i.e. the disproportionately huge deltoid muscles in relation to the extremely skinny arms and legs, the apparent lack of genitalia, the distinctive veins and vein patterns, the disproportionately enormous feet compared to the skinny legs (one would think that such feet would leave distinctive tracks), the difference in skull and jaw structure (very large cranium and eye sockets, sunken nose, extremely thin jaw, extremely large gums, and disproportionately small teeth – and only a FEW of them), the obvious similarities to human anatomy are as equally interesting. (It is interesting, though, that the thing’s hands are not visible.)

4) Comparing the originally posted image to the image HW posted of the site in daylight, with, I assume, HW walking through the picture, we can use the surrounding trees to orient the two figures in the scene, and from there make a fairly close estimate comparison of HW's and the thing's femur bones, and extrapolate from there to see that the thing is much smaller than HW in height.

















Regarding the images authenticity, in addition to image analysis, others have called it a hoax because of two things: 1) the originally posted image has appeared elsewhere on the web with a different time stamp. 2) The appearance of a Wildgame Innovations stamp.

Again, I make no claims as to the image's authenticity. However, regarding those two particular arguments, before accepting them as proof of a hoax, one should consider that the other image, with a different time stamp, could have been taken from this site, altered, and reposted elsewhere. (It is odd though. Why would someone only alter the time stamp and nothing else?) The time stamp on HW’s originally posted image is 11/30/10, and HW posted the image on the site on 12/2/10. So those times, at least, are not inconsistent with HW’s story. 

Consider too, that HW’s “Join Date” for the Archery Talk site is shown to be October, 2009, during which time it appears he has made several other posts. I mention this not as proof of HW’s veracity, but of the fact that HW’s account was not created the same day, or near the time he posted the images. If it had been, that might indicate that someone created an account for the sole purpose of planting the pictures.

The Wildgame Innovations stamp appears on most images taken with cameras from that company. So that is not inconsistent with what one would expect to find.

All that said, we all know the power of Photoshop, and its ability to create fake images. Hoaxes aside, all one has to do to find proof of that is look at the thousands of advertising images with which we are inundated on a daily basis. 

Anyway, I thought you all might find the tweaked images interesting.


----------



## AshForArrows

*Three Cents*

Here's antother one. I cropped the mouth and used the same process I mentioned above.

In this image you can see the teeth and tongue more clearly. It also appears to have a large cut that severed its upper lip in two.


----------



## Hammer41

Maybe it's some of Obama's goons snooping around!!


----------



## q-ville

looks like nancy pelosi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PY Bucks

AshForArrows said:


> Here's antother one. I cropped the mouth and used the same process I mentioned above.
> 
> In this image you can see the teeth and tongue more clearly. It also appears to have a large cut that severed its upper lip in two.
> 
> View attachment 952146


Might want to read the entire thread before posting?!?!?


----------



## ScoutingTrip

Well OK, what an interesting thread. Been following it on various sites. 

Ash, what you are taking for feet is possibly just the protruding root of the tree you can see in the daytime image. Hard to tell for sure with HW's thigh in the way.

If HillbillyWilli doesn't want to see his claims self-destruct, he may want to clarify a few things.

1) The person on the Trapper forum who posted the same photo with different date. Is there absolutely no association HW? That image with the other date is creating quite a bit of doubt as to any authenticity. Clearly the image has gone viral, and its plausible to have others pick it up and manipulate.

2) The now two movies that seem to be taking credit for the image. Super8 and Resistance 3. I wonder if the producers are just capitalizing on the opportunity with their upcoming release and this image, but if so, HW needs to clarify this or his image will lose any and all credibility of a authenticity. I can even see where if the image be real, they would contact him and offer funds for use of the image and his sealed lips because it would benefit their film release. However if so, there may be a cost to credibility. 

3) Give the readers here some details on your game cam. Model Number? Show us some pics of its damaged state too, others have asked. 

If he doesn't address some of the tougher questions, his claims will probably shake out as a hoax even if it wasn't.


----------



## juttaspassion

Omg! If something like this had showed up on mine or anyone i know camera.. And it was for real...It would have made!!(Special Report) on CNN.just sayin


----------



## sugice

crikies, what some people will do to get a start out of others, fake or not, good on ya Willie cause you have 19 pages of posts and arguments saying real and fake........ and its all over the news channels............how in the world are we here at AT going to top this one now that we are well known?


----------



## LUCKYDUX

I'm gonna be rich with my new hobby!!! Drop a deuce in the woods, stand it up with sticks and pin some reflective eyes on it...top it off with an acorn for a hat...just gotta figure out a name for it. I could start a little miniature army in a couple days  No wonder marijuana is illegal, people will believe ANYTHING


----------



## tap1

I emailed and Invited Hillbilly Willi to be on our Blogtalktalk Radio Show. I promised him a Safe Haven, to tell his side of his story. Never the less, our next program scheduled is about Bow Hunting. We welcome everyone from AT to participate !!! Just call in from your cell phone. http://www.blogtalkradio.com/internetcafe or [email protected]


----------



## Bowhuntertim

Sorry if somebody has already posted this because I haven't taken the time to read through all 19 pages but if not check this out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzKK-L5UcB0


----------



## Rob D

fowl_natured said:


> Not so fast, it could have been my ex-wife? lol


Lmao


----------



## tap1

bowhuntertim said:


> sorry if somebody has already posted this because i haven't taken the time to read through all 19 pages but if not check this out...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzkk-l5ucb0


*Exactly* BHT


----------



## Bowhuntertim

tap1 said:


> *Exactly* BHT


I don't know nearly enough about photoshop to even take a guess as to whether someone could make a picture this good or not. I just saw that video and thought the critter thing in it looked alot like the one in the trail cam pic.


----------



## beta027

Found A video of him/ her/ it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTdMnm3MZ0&feature=related


----------



## Savage Daddy

I wonder if this is a picture of the dude "roscoe"'s buddy's wife is running around with, card swapping and all...


----------



## Spywell

beta027 said:


> Found A video of him/ her/ it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTdMnm3MZ0&feature=related


LOL I never expected to get rick rolled on this thread.


----------



## quackshack

Its a freaking demon monster!!!!!! Go to youtube and type in demon monster, same thing!!!!!!!!


----------



## 30 X

the arms on the Critter are similar to the deer, but the wrong angle and in the wrong spot, nothing that cant just be added to however. The branch at the base of the critters leg is the same in both pics. the branches behind and to the side are in the same spots, the only thing i can tell was moved at all was the leaves; as if they were churned up by something rummaging. The back legs of the critter appear to sit in a bit of a depression that isn't as defined as in the first pic. The thing i find neat is the definition. When you look at the picture of the deer, you can see muscle definition. The Critter....you see the same kinda thing on the shoulder and arm. Im not an expert. I am however a bit of a photographer, it certainly could have been done in photoshop But this would have taken some time. 

I just google'd it too, no mention of it before now. news blip appears on MSNBC


----------



## Whaack

In case anyone missed it, this is a viral marketing ad. The picture is a fake, but a very good fake.


----------



## 30 X

By the way, I live in a Northern community, theres lots of room to hunt, and every year there are about 30 or so "sasquatch" sightings. So around our hunting camps we have the "sasquatch rule" if you see a sasquatch...shoot it. That might be a rule to should adopt


----------



## 30 X

Whaack said:


> In case anyone missed it, this is a viral marketing ad. The picture is a fake, but a very good fake.


marketing add for what ?


----------



## cjtaylor0103

Thread shows a page 20, but it brings you back to page 19!!!! WHATS ON PAGE 20?!


coverup happening up in hur.


----------



## bigracklover

Whaack said:


> In case anyone missed it, this is a viral marketing ad. The picture is a fake, but a very good fake.


I know I'm not the only hick on here wondering this ... what is a "viral marketing ad" exactly?


----------



## wyetterp

A game I think


----------



## snoitcelfer

bigracklover said:


> I know I'm not the only hick on here wondering this ... what is a "viral marketing ad" exactly?


an ad campaign that is driven by word of mouth until it becomes "viral" or spreads rapidly. Usually it is because one person show his buddy, then that buddy tells his friends, until it snowballs into a "viral campaign."


----------



## BQC123

30 X said:


> By the way, I live in a Northern community, theres lots of room to hunt, and every year there are about 30 or so "sasquatch" sightings. So around our hunting camps we have the "sasquatch rule" if you see a sasquatch...shoot it. That might be a rule to should adopt


Sounds like our "mountain lion rule". All the guys seeing them I would expect a body, or at least tracks.


----------



## Whaack

snoitcelfer said:


> an ad campaign that is driven by word of mouth until it becomes "viral" or spreads rapidly. Usually it is because one person show his buddy, then that buddy tells his friends, until it snowballs into a "viral campaign."


Also typically a video but not always, as in this case. A perfect example would be the Old Spice commercial guy. Started as a video, then went to broadcast television. Basically with the popularity of the web marketing companies can spread marketing material faster through viral marketing channels faster than old stand-bys like television.


----------



## Whaack

30 X said:


> marketing add for what ?


A new video game. I am not a "gamer" so not really familiar with it.


----------



## RCL

cjtaylor0103 said:


> Thread shows a page 20, but it brings you back to page 19!!!! *WHATS ON PAGE 20?!*


It's to frightening to look at.....you have to get the special code brfore they will let you go to that page......wish I hadn't done it......:fear:


----------



## kskinner7

Savage Daddy said:


> I wonder if this is a picture of the dude "roscoe"'s buddy's wife is running around with, card swapping and all...


What ever happened to that thread. Did they get married or ???


----------



## tap1

Once again, I offered Hillbilly Willi ( OP) to be on our Blogtalkradio Program. He will have a " Safe Haven " to tell his side with no worry of critics. Yet no recent posts or response from him. Our offer is still valid. We would like to hear his side from the source, and vocal. http://www.blogtalkradio.com/internetcafe Contact Us: [email protected]

Our next scheduled program will be on Bow Hunting, so contact us if you would like to be on the program. Everyone here at AT, is invited.


----------



## carliebugsmom2

but on the 1st pic the tree on the right is darker on the 2nd pics tree on the right u have to look really really close lol


----------



## joeneal1986

just wondering why the creature is on its knees? i mean wouldnt you think if its a bipod it would be on to feet standing or crouching not on its knees since you think it would limit its movements i wouldnt think a wild crature would be crawling around on its hands and knees


----------



## pinski79

joeneal1986 said:


> just wondering why the creature is on its knees? i mean wouldnt you think if its a bipod it would be on to feet standing or crouching not on its knees since you think it would limit its movements i wouldnt think a wild crature would be crawling around on its hands and knees


it is just exiting it's pod. It gets pretty cramped in a pod. If you look closely at the pic you can see his right leg has fallen a sleep


----------



## tap1

Hillbilly Willi needs to step up to the plate real quick. We are ready to go to " LIVE " W/ " BREAKING NEWS " in less than 15 Minutes. All he has do is call a phone number to be on the program !!!


----------



## bowhunterdave

tap1 said:


> Hillbilly Willi needs to step up to the plate real quick. We are ready to go to " LIVE " W/ " BREAKING NEWS " in less than 15 Minutes. All he has do is call a phone number to be on the program !!!


Already been on news and a ton of other sites... no new story here.


----------



## tap1

With all due respect; BHD, I have not heard it from the Original Poster anywhere. Please anyone post links from a Audio / Video Link Interview from Hillbilly Willi. He is invited to tell his side, without interuption on our program.

I want to hear it from the Him!
And so does everyone else!


----------



## pinski79

tap1 said:


> With all due respect; BHD, I have not heard it from the Original Poster anywhere. Please anyone post links from a Audio / Video Link Interview from Hillbilly Willi. He is invited to tell his side, without interuption on our program.
> 
> I want to hear it from the Him!
> And so does everyone else!


what kinda bow do you shoot? any luck this year?


----------



## bowhunterdave

Its on other forums under different names.... C`mon. 

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article93129.htm

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=589614

http://byjov.blogspot.com/2010/12/mystery-alienzombie-hunting-pic.html

This him too?


----------



## tap1

I don't hunt. My friends hunt rifle and bow in Az. We do a variety blogtalkradio show on all topics, and seek the truth into paranormal as a group.


----------



## tap1

Doug Z said he uses a PSE in Az?


----------



## bjones72751

*Couple things I noticed to point out.... FAKE!*

Ok, I outlined a few things here...









I've got 4 things pointed out:

1. Looking at the red lines on top... the exact same places in the bottom "original pic" seems to have a line in a perfect rectangle like someone had been cut and pasted. Has to be zoomed in at least 300% to really see.

2. Everywhere that it "touches" the ground, like the knees, is blurred. This is done so that the chopper doesn't have to touch up every piece of grass/dirt, only blur the spots to look like its touching.

3. This one is just MY OPINION. The mouth/nose area looks like a chop of a deer's snout if you were looking directly at it.

4. At least it's right arm is a deer's rear left leg (like facing the left/slightly downward side of the pic) with the hoof chopped out.


----------



## BowTech Kid

This guy above me picked just about everything out that i was thinking when I was typing this.. LOL ..That is one freaky mofo, gives me the chilles.. I think it is shopped.. A good shop guy could do this no problem.. I have seen shoppes before that have had animals that are not even in the region in the picture, are as real looking as if they were really there.. I bet somebody is playing a good trick on you.. Who knows it might not even be your friends... 

John


----------



## freeb[email protected]

:mg:The reason Hillbilly went into hiding is because he wants to protect this area, very simple. The mob would come down on this area hard, it would be like area 51, dont blame him. Pretty sure it's a real pic, maybe a inbred human of some sort, born in some old farm house without hands and deformed and thrown in the swamp like a dog that nobody wants at a early age by the father.:mg:


----------



## meatmissile

Id say it would be awesome to kill it and put drag that to the taxidermist..


----------



## cjtaylor0103

Are we really still debating the authenticity of the picture? I thought we had moved on to who exactly created the fake and for what reason.


----------



## SplashOfPee

I think we should capture the creature get it drunk and stoned and then get deep and talk about about stephen hawkings theory of the universe.


----------



## RedneckJ

Its an older movie, mid to late 80's and no one that most ppl would know in it, so called based on true story but the name is just called " The Hunt " took me forever to find it, someone told me it was good. About early day's of a guy doing a spot & stalk bow hunt for whitetail, making a dvd for Wal-Mart, but the jist is he wondered onto Government blocked land, tracking a wounded buck, got lost, got dark, and found out the Gov. was letting aliens land here and hunt death row inmates. Well him, his camera guy, and young step son all came up missing, and of course the boy's real dad & stepmom for trying to pry the case open, cover up for them. But the hunter and crew, killed by spot & stalk from the aliens, ironic.


----------



## bowhunterdave

RedneckJ said:


> Its an older movie, mid to late 80's and no one that most ppl would know in it, so called based on true story but the name is just called " The Hunt " took me forever to find it, someone told me it was good. About early day's of a guy doing a spot & stalk bow hunt for whitetail, making a dvd for Wal-Mart, but the jist is he wondered onto Government blocked land, tracking a wounded buck, got lost, got dark, and found out the Gov. was letting aliens land here and hunt death row inmates. Well him, his camera guy, and young step son all came up missing, and of course the boy's real dad & stepmom for trying to pry the case open, cover up for them. But the hunter and crew, killed by spot & stalk from the aliens, ironic.


Netflix has a version of this movie made in 2006, watchin it now.


----------



## pinski79

bowhunterdave said:


> Netflix has a version of this movie made in 2006, watchin it now.


let me know how it is


----------



## Legois

It's Gollum. He's looking for the preciousssssss


----------



## bowhunterdave

pinski79 said:


> let me know how it is


Really Lame so far, I am just watchin it on seperate monitor as I work.... Hope it gets good soon or I am changing it back to Jerry Springer


----------



## pinski79

bowhunterdave said:


> Really Lame so far, I am just watchin it on seperate monitor as I work.... Hope it gets good soon or I am changing it back to Jerry Springer


it is really lame.


----------



## Whaack

cjtaylor0103 said:


> Are we really still debating the authenticity of the picture? I thought we had moved on to who exactly created the fake and for what reason.


Ya, hey guys, no more Photoshop CSI, the picture is a fake. A very good fake but a fake.


----------



## pinski79

Whaack said:


> Ya, hey guys, no more Photoshop CSI, the picture is a fake. A very good fake but a fake.


indeed. a pretty cool one as well


----------



## SemperF

C.h.u.d.


----------



## okiefisher8

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but I saw on another site, that this is in fact a viral marketing ad for a new movie called "Super 8" http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEr7CY5VrfcYuA


----------



## SplashOfPee

okiefisher8 said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but I saw on another site, that this is in fact a viral marketing ad for a new movie called "Super 8" http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEr7CY5VrfcYuA


Great thanks for ruining Christmas. I bet next you are gonna say ther is no Santa Claus or Easter Bunny. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fritzzer

My prom date.....


----------



## MaddJack

Man where do you hunt? I'm staying away from there! 
It could be a chupacabra...I guess their know for being vicious...

Jack


----------



## PY Bucks

Well it could only mean one thing. It's a baby Bigfoot just learning to crawl.


----------



## JHOArrowslinger

Very real! I have the same one on my game cam...plus a lion stalking the alien and my hunting buddy stalking the lion.


----------



## silentassassin

OMG! I am just now reading the beginning of this thread and ROTFLMAO at all of the people on here believing in the boogie man. A bunch of folks know that it's fake but trying to talk themselves into the believing it's real. I'm really surprised how many folks on here are entertaining the thought...lol I bet they are giving it some thought on thlose long walks in the dark:mg::wink:


----------



## rgrubb

Zombies. They're real. Invented by communists, endorsed by liberals to suck any intelligence out of hard working, tax paying, gun owning citizens!


----------



## bjones72751

I saw a couple different sites about it. One claiming it to be viral marketing for "super 8" and one fore a new ps3 game called "resistance 2"


----------



## SemperF

Its Brittany Spears having another haircut episode.


----------



## ex-wolverine

If you blow up the pic there is a branch or stick in front of the right arm, thats a pretty good photo shop...or is it?:mad2:



> bjones72751 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I outlined a few things here...
> 
> View attachment 953998
> 
> 
> 2. Everywhere that it "touches" the ground, like the knees, is blurred. This is done so that the chopper doesn't have to touch up every piece of grass/dirt, only blur the spots to look like its touching.
Click to expand...


----------



## junglerooster1

the poor little guy looks hungry arms and legs are boney and no junk hangin id leave for next season maybe itll grow.


----------



## BLan

Oh my dear Lord in heaven. Will this thread ever go away?


----------



## apache pilot

never!


----------



## steeld3_4

I can't believe it's gone this far!!


----------



## 419deerhunter

This thread is epic:couch2:


----------



## tap1

JHOArrowslinger said:


> Very real! I have the same one on my game cam...plus a lion stalking the alien and my hunting buddy stalking the lion.


No; your buddy and the alien is fake, the lion is real.


----------



## stonecoldkiller

BLan said:


> Oh my dear Lord in heaven. Will this thread ever go away?





apache pilot said:


> never!





steeld3_4 said:


> I can't believe it's gone this far!!


Had to check in on it and see myself guess were just helping it along as well.


----------



## PSE CRAZY

FAKE!! saw that picture yesterday the kid said his buddy got it on his trail camera in northern IL


----------



## willis.bo

Ya'll have never seen one of these before? I am from North Louisiana where this picture was taken, we see them all the time. If anybody is interested in a guided trophy hunt for one let me know and we'll work out a price. Please bring own food as these are not very good to eat.


----------



## HoytOne

That's just wrong, there is already enough freaky stuff out there and you had to go and find that thing. Shoot it and kill it, don't let it breed. Still got the chills.


----------



## Tatter

LOL, normally when I see things like this, I always ask..."So, what did the tracks look like?" People are quick to call shots on anything, including bigfoot, however, they never discuss tracks. For instance, I have a buddy in the North Georgia Mountains, out in Blairsville. He swears he sees bigfoot every so often. Okay, so maybe he does, but when I ask him about any tracks he goes "never thought of looking"...and he calls himself a hunter? Same thing for all these monster quests you see on TV...they have footage, but what about tracks? People go to investigate and they look over tree markings, sounds, but they never look down! Sure there are some creepy stuff out there, and I am sure the everglades and bayous hold some strange creatures, but if I see something not quite right, I stalk and look around, put my hunting skills to work and see what I find. Now being down here in the driftless area of Wisconsin, I don't see all that much, but every so often we get a report of werewolves, big foot and the ever so rare alien. I'd rather spend time figuring things out than jumping the gun like some half wit (not calling anyone a half wit) screaming out wolf and having it be a fox with mange.


----------



## DannyZack

here is what i figured out... it isnt photoshopped because the pixels match up perfectly in the picture. either this guy was tricked by a friend or it is a real creature


----------



## octain2

lets go kill it...you know how much money we will make bringing that ugly thing in???? im all about it...lets get em!!!!!!!!


----------



## mn_hunter9009

not sure if this has been posted yet but check it out this is obviously fake as well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-gjyC_pPsc


----------



## Seal 11

i know that chick, its Mary Sue from the dinner


----------



## Dee74

If this goes to 1000 it deserves a sticky. I can not believe it is still going. Definitely entertaining.


----------



## PY Bucks

Dee74 said:


> If this goes to 1000 it deserves a sticky. I can not believe it is still going. Definitely entertaining.


#822:teeth:


----------



## tap1

Epic Thread


----------



## SemperF

Here is what appears to be a man and dear.


----------



## cappy1075

two questions creature is pic # 139 deer is #134 what happened to 5 pics in between? 
Also creature was seen on 11/30 last deer or anything prior was 11/21. eiither you could have done a better job faking this or You need to find a better spot to hunt deer very little going on there. looks like a demon to me.


----------



## Antihunter

cappy1075 said:


> two questions creature is pic # 139 deer is #134 what happened to 5 pics in between?
> Also creature was seen on 11/30 last deer or anything prior was 11/21. eiither you could have done a better job faking this or You need to find a better spot to hunt deer very little going on there. looks like a demon to me.


Maybe it's eating all of the deer in the area?

I heard the DNR released it as the coyotes and mountain lions where not keeping the deer numbers in check and something else was needed.

Seems all the hunters have been spending to much time checking trail cameras and posting on the internet to kill enough deer to help control the deer numbers...


----------



## Trophy Deer

Well when you going to tell us if its real or a joke?


----------



## jamesbowman

It's neither male nor female, man nor woman, human or alien, it's a bayou sneaky snake!


----------



## tap1

PY Bucks said:


> #822:teeth:


#829 :teeth:


----------



## JakeInMa

cappy1075 said:


> two questions creature is pic # 139 deer is #134 what happened to 5 pics in between?
> Also creature was seen on 11/30 last deer or anything prior was 11/21. eiither you could have done a better job faking this or You need to find a better spot to hunt deer very little going on there. looks like a demon to me.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1366975&page=15

*December 5th, 2010 05:38 PM #578
Hillbilly Willi

* View Profile
* View Forum Posts
* Private Message
* Add as Contact

Hillbilly Willi is offline Registered User

Join Date
Oct 2009
Posts
15

Quote Originally Posted by Cheerioette View Post
I'd like to see the two minute picture before and after the thing was taken... not one that was taken nine days prior.*

* Here are some pictures leading up to the critter. It only took one picture of "it", I guess it or the prankster had the camera torn off the tree before the timer reset.*


























*I'm not a very superstitious guy, so I have a hard time believing its real...... But until one of the two buddies fesses up on the prank, I'm gonna be pretty uneasy walking out to the stand in the dark.... *


----------



## tooours

835


----------



## PY Bucks

tooours said:


> 835


I think you meant #831?

#832. :wink:


----------



## Crow Terminator

Do you watch the show Supernatural? Dean and Sam dealt with this thing in Season 1 if I remember right.

They are called a Wendigo. Lightning fast, and they eat human flesh. Only way to kill them is with fire. So bring a good torch or home made flame thrower.


----------



## killzone90

what the heck


----------



## GoneUser1

i got this picture on my phone last night as a forward. As usual it was out of oklahoma lol


----------



## 191mikej

let me know where your hunting so i can stay away


----------



## Dee74

838 :shade::bump: We need a few more laughs before New Years


----------



## dw'struth

You know, people used to make fun of the supposed hairless dog-like creatures known as "chupacabra". But now, they have several dead ones to prove it! haha


----------



## GruBBworM

Just Dont use them Broadheads that dont open!!
we want it on a slab!

Jon


----------



## bowhntng4evr

What tha? Not everything is explainable out there. But that would scare the crap out of me.


----------



## kings child

LEAVE YOUR BUDDY HOME THE NEXT TIME YOU GO HUNTING, YOU MIGHT JUST KILL A BIG BUCK. He probably stink from forming him/her/it!


----------



## Ruthunter87

We showed all of you that "monster" image last week supposedly from J.J. Abrams upcoming alien/monster movie Super 8 and now we have a couple of new ones from the West Virginia set. Read on below and you be the judge! Pretty creepy if you ask me but it's not confirmed!

A few new images first showed up on the Facebook page for Wildgame Innovations and is said to be taken by a deer hunter on a reserve in Berwick, near Morgan City, Louisiana. First the image was sold as real, but now inside sources close to the SUPER 8 production say it's actually a viral image from the film. In fact, there's a video from a young Weirton, West Virginian extra called "Crying Girl", who has discussed facing a strange encounter with the creature in the movie. As for further scene details, the little girl has said she's accosted by a zombie in the film, trapped on an airplane with her mother. She had to cry, she had to scream, and apparently she pulled it off. 

Super 8 follows a group of teenagers that discover that they've captured the image of an alien creature on their super 8 camera and stars Kyle Chandler, Elle Fanning, Ron Eldard, Noah Emmerich, Gabriel Basso, and Amanda Michalka SUPER 8 follows a group of teenagers that discover that they've captured the image of an alien creature on their super 8 camera. The film opens June 10th. So what do y'all think?


Busted Anyone? I think so..


----------



## TuffBuc

I think it was hilarious!


----------



## Hoytjay

I love this!!!


----------



## JeffB

cjtaylor0103 said:


> Pagans and Alien Hunters are disturbed? I'm mortified.


I LOL'ed fer realz.

Too funny.

I will say the "thing" has a striking similarity to the creatures in that movie "descent" that came out a few years ago. My wife made me go to that waste of two hours of my life. Nothing worse than a moronic slasher film.


----------



## house4ursoul

Dude you know its in the area. Put a stalk on it, nail it, mount it, and then send me some of the meat to try.


----------



## mattjroth

you ahould let the air outta that bad boy would make b&c easily probably a good mount. just hope we dont got any of them there chupacabras here in pa. AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaa run from hills and dont turn back ever again


----------



## GruBBworM

Ruthunter87 said:


> We showed all of you that "monster" image last week supposedly from J.J. Abrams upcoming alien/monster movie Super 8 and now we have a couple of new ones from the West Virginia set. Read on below and you be the judge! Pretty creepy if you ask me but it's not confirmed!
> 
> A few new images first showed up on the Facebook page for Wildgame Innovations and is said to be taken by a deer hunter on a reserve in Berwick, near Morgan City, Louisiana. First the image was sold as real, but now inside sources close to the SUPER 8 production say it's actually a viral image from the film. In fact, there's a video from a young Weirton, West Virginian extra called "Crying Girl", who has discussed facing a strange encounter with the creature in the movie. As for further scene details, the little girl has said she's accosted by a zombie in the film, trapped on an airplane with her mother. She had to cry, she had to scream, and apparently she pulled it off.
> 
> Super 8 follows a group of teenagers that discover that they've captured the image of an alien creature on their super 8 camera and stars Kyle Chandler, Elle Fanning, Ron Eldard, Noah Emmerich, Gabriel Basso, and Amanda Michalka SUPER 8 follows a group of teenagers that discover that they've captured the image of an alien creature on their super 8 camera. The film opens June 10th. So what do y'all think?
> 
> 
> Busted Anyone? I think so..


That Just What the Government wants you to think so they can cover it up 

Jon


----------



## mirrorloki

I only posted to expose the lie of the hoax. You have been nothing but rude in the majority of your replies.


----------



## Dee74

Mirrorloki I may have been rude with my geek juice comment which was not my intent I was just poking a little fun at your intensity. You were blatantly vulgar with the message I received from you. I do not use that language with anyone and I can guarantee I would not tolerate that if you said it in front of my famiy. I suggest you learn how to be an adult and learn some manners. I googled your user name and I see you like to antagonize others on all your sci fi forums too. Lighten up and let others enjoy a little fun and the right to their own opinion and the right to disagree with you.


----------



## stonecoldkiller




----------



## Antihunter

So is Super 8 getting out of the motel business,Or are they just diversifiying their portfolio...:noidea:

To heck with this picture we need to know if Super 8 motels is going to be around next year for hunting trips across the country.

We need answers!




Ruthunter87 said:


> We showed all of you that "monster" image last week supposedly from J.J. Abrams upcoming alien/monster movie Super 8 and now we have a couple of new ones from the West Virginia set. Read on below and you be the judge! Pretty creepy if you ask me but it's not confirmed!
> 
> A few new images first showed up on the Facebook page for Wildgame Innovations and is said to be taken by a deer hunter on a reserve in Berwick, near Morgan City, Louisiana. First the image was sold as real, but now inside sources close to the SUPER 8 production say it's actually a viral image from the film. In fact, there's a video from a young Weirton, West Virginian extra called "Crying Girl", who has discussed facing a strange encounter with the creature in the movie. As for further scene details, the little girl has said she's accosted by a zombie in the film, trapped on an airplane with her mother. She had to cry, she had to scream, and apparently she pulled it off.
> 
> Super 8 follows a group of teenagers that discover that they've captured the image of an alien creature on their super 8 camera and stars Kyle Chandler, Elle Fanning, Ron Eldard, Noah Emmerich, Gabriel Basso, and Amanda Michalka SUPER 8 follows a group of teenagers that discover that they've captured the image of an alien creature on their super 8 camera. The film opens June 10th. So what do y'all think?
> 
> 
> Busted Anyone? I think so..


----------



## pinski79

Dee74 said:


> Mirrorloki I may have been rude with my geek juice comment which was not my intent I was just poking a little fun at your intensity. You were blatantly vulgar with the message I received from you. I do not use that language with anyone and I can guarantee I would not tolerate that if you said it in front of my famiy. I suggest you learn how to be an adult and learn some manners. I googled your user name and I see you like to antagonize others on all your sci fi forums too. Lighten up and let others enjoy a little fun and the right to their own opinion and the right to disagree with you.


I got a message too.


----------



## Edge 1

OK. I'm just going to come out and say it...

It's time for folks to get a life! I mean really, we are in a huge recession, at war, gas is aiming at $3.50 a gallon, we are getting ready to spin off the planet and most importantly, Deer Season is almost over for Pete's sake!!!! PLEASE LET THIS THREAD DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJVarchery

:wink:I am confident this thing is real.


----------



## slickstalker

Somebody needs to get a life around here for real.


----------



## mr_evans2u

wow I just got a text from my brother with this pic saying it was in Colorado.


----------



## CTodd

I was afraid to tell anyone about this until i saw this thread. The wife and I checked my camera and didnt see this until I got home and put the card in my computer.:wink:










Then he showed up later trying to get my pigs....


----------



## Led Zeppelin

this gets me every time i see it. but unfortunately iv already seen it on another forum


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

Alright Hillbilly Willy time to come clean, we havent heard from you in a while. You still log in to the forum I assume to check this post but we want to hear from you. Did you do for the fame, money, or notoriety. You got us. Now for the rest of the story.....


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

and wehre is page 44?


----------



## seuss79

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Here are some pictures leading up to the critter. It only took one picture of "it", I guess it or the prankster had the camera torn off the tree before the timer reset.
> 
> View attachment 947968
> View attachment 947969
> View attachment 947971
> 
> 
> I'm not a very superstitious guy, so I have a hard time believing its real...... But until one of the two buddies fesses up on the prank, I'm gonna be pretty uneasy walking out to the stand in the dark....


Kind of skimmin this thread but look at how skinny the guy (his legs) is in this pic walking away. HMMMMMMM! Bingo we have a match....


----------



## mirrorloki

Dee74 said:


> I googled your user name and I see you like to antagonize others on *all your sci fi forums *too. Lighten up and let others enjoy a little fun and the right to their own opinion and the right to disagree with you.


Really? Because, this is the only board I have used that handle on. Also, I Googled it after reading this and found exactly _*2*_ boards where another 'mirrorloki' posted: 'SyFy' and 'Yahoo Answers'. The second had no confrontational posts that I could find (nor was it a Sci-Fi forum) and the first seems to be mostly posts that are aimed at the board itself rather than other posters. Guess that makes you a Liar as well as rude.


----------



## pinski79

mirrorloki said:


> Really? Because, this is the only board I have used that handle on. Also, I Googled it after reading this and found exactly _*2*_ boards where another 'mirrorloki' posted: 'SyFy' and 'Yahoo Answers'. The second had no confrontational posts that I could find (nor was it a Sci-Fi forum) and the first seems to be mostly posts that are aimed at the board itself rather than other posters. Guess that makes you a Liar as well as rude.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Friend request sent. You seem fun


----------



## skipper26

chubacobra ?


----------



## cjtaylor0103

JeffB said:


> I LOL'ed fer realz.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> I will say the "thing" has a striking similarity to the creatures in that movie "descent" that came out a few years ago. My wife made me go to that waste of two hours of my life. Nothing worse than a moronic slasher film.


Wierd, my post that you quoted is gone along with the individual that was concerned with the Alien and Pagan organizations.

One of the mods doesn't like me I suppose.


----------



## Beman400

wheres this at??


----------



## RCValley

tz666 said:


> http://www.nbc33tv.com/news/nbc-33-see-it-shoot-it-share-it-crazy-hunting-pic


It's fake. Look at the date on the pic in the vid clip it is Dec. Then the pic posted on here the date is Nov. for the same pic.


----------



## bigrackHack

Why oh why oh why hasn't someone photoshopped a pic of that fat kid with the pistol over the body of the alien?


----------



## Hucksterfoot

So is this Hillbilly Willi poster Bogus also?
http://www.dailykosbeta.com/story/2010/12/22/885363/-A-Kossack-member-Needs-your-Help Thanks to Peetr from ghosttheory for finding this link. :] 


> We also are the folks behind "the Louisana swamp monster" or "berwick monster" thats circulating across the internet recently.


 Well according to this indie filmmaker of "The Stuart House Recordings" they are behind it all. 
Maybe Hillbilly Willi will have something to say about this. Though I have a feeling you will never hear from him again. lol


----------



## Hucksterfoot

Though, this Stuart House Recordings site doesn't verify they actually created this game cam picture. It would easy for them to make this claim, for more exposure and publicity. Anyways, I bet you all wanted to forget about this creepy swamp dude. lol


----------



## beta027

wow 29 pages...


----------



## keerek

Did you prevent police or specialists ? they could try to catch it...


----------



## keerek

And put more camera in this wood!


----------



## Dee74

It is always funny to see this thread hit page 1 again


----------



## Roostertail

look guys, lets stop coming up with ridiculous explanations for what this thing is. its clearly a North American Corn troll, one of the more common large carnivores in the contiguous US.
here's an article i've written on the creature over the course of 2 decades spent studying it



> Nature’s Strangest Creature By Dr. Liston Barber
> A brief history of the North American Corn Troll (grendelus maiz)
> 
> 
> The North American Corn Troll, also known as the common corn troll, corn troll, or Iowa yeti, is an elusive but not uncommon carnivore with a range throughout much of the Western Hemisphere. Closely related to the Eurasian Corn troll, sometimes more aptly called the potato orc, the North American Corn troll is a relic of the last ice age, when its primitive ancestors, the grass trolls, diverged from the panda subfamily of the genus ursidae.
> 
> Habitat
> Due to its broad range, the Corn troll lives in a variety of habitats, but as its name implies, its preferred hunting grounds are agricultural lands, particularly in the bread basket of the Midwest where corn is the landscape’s dominant feature. Corn trolls inhabiting less developed lands typically prefer open woodlands that allow easy movement but still provide sufficient shelter.
> 
> Characteristics
> The corn troll is easily recognizable by its hairless appearance and thin build. Averaging around 130 pounds for males (females run slightly lighter), corn trolls are generally white to cream in coloration, with some individuals of the southern subspecies tending towards a darker shade of grey. Corn trolls can be identified from similar animals like meth heads and bears by their unusual serrated teeth, more similar to sharks than bears or humans. a pygmy subspecies of the corn troll exists in the highland regions of Appalachia and the Ozarks,the females of this species are often confused with a large toad if pregnant
> 
> Behavior and Diet
> The corn troll is a pure carnivore that feeds mainly on small to medium mammals and birds, such as rabbits, small deer, pheasant, turkeys, and babies. Contrary to urban myth, the corn troll does not eat corn; instead, it earned its name by hoarding piles of the crop, possibly to draw prey. Where sufficient tracts of cropland cannot be found, corn trolls have been known to attack low flying flocks of birds, such as the case reported recently in Beebe, Arkansas. The corn troll is almost entirely nocturnal, and more active during cold weather, as its lack of fur and poor burrowing abilities require it to speed up its metabolism. Corn trolls are extremely territorial and have been known to attack farmers, hunters, and even livestock that encroach on their territory.
> 
> Protecting the species
> It is hard to estimate how many corn trolls are left in the United States, as so little is known about them, but the most reliable estimates run between 100-340,000 in the contiguous US. The corn troll is not considered endangered, but so little research has been done on the species it is impossible to tell whether or not the population is stable, growing, or shrinking. As such, they are usually regarded as threatened. Promoting extensive cultivation of corn and destruction of the competing “old growth” forest biome are considered by many naturalists good steps to saving the species.


----------



## pinski79

Roostertail said:


> look guys, lets stop coming up with ridiculous explanations for what this thing is. its clearly a North American Corn troll, one of the more common large carnivores in the contiguous US.
> here's an article i've written on the creature over the course of 2 decades spent studying it


I like you new guy


----------



## Agent Mulder

This thread made it back around?!


----------



## Sam72

Hillbilly Willi said:


> I ain't lieing fellers. If it's a prank, it was on me too. Only two other people know where the camera is at and I've talked to both of them thoroughly. They know nothing about it at all. Haven't been on the property since before I checked camera too.


 Hillbilly Willi, you've been pranked. I recieved the same pic a couple of weeks ago by text. I told my buddy it was a Meth Head looking for his needle. :lol3:


----------



## pinski79

Sam72 said:


> Hillbilly Willi, you've been pranked. I recieved the same pic a couple of weeks ago by text. I told my buddy it was a Meth Head looking for his needle. :lol3:


started here


----------



## Hucksterfoot




----------



## PY Bucks

This thread is like the energizer bunny.


----------



## sb220

Everywhere I read states human eyes dont glow....there must be some kind of corporate experiment gone wrong causing infection. Obviously too late for these two, they are most likely eating their cats as Im typing this.


----------



## travisn10

"This thread is like the energizer bunny".....Or a nagging STD


----------



## Thatmichhunter

travisn10 said:


> "This thread is like the energizer bunny".....Or a nagging STD



Herpes, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Hucksterfoot

Surprised Hillbilly Willi didn't get a few pics of Swamp Crabs.


----------



## Edge 1

Roostertail said:


> look guys, lets stop coming up with ridiculous explanations for what this thing is. its clearly a North American Corn troll, one of the more common large carnivores in the contiguous US.
> here's an article i've written on the creature over the course of 2 decades spent studying it



OK, that was worth seeing this stupid thread pop up one more time. BTT!!!


----------



## heavyhitter063

LoL too funny!


----------



## oakland.sf.cc

hello bow folk- glad to be here.
Im quite certain more aptly suited threads/ intelligence beyond meer hollywood gimmickry will usually
garner my attention but that said -
That thing is a photo etch or film thumbnail of a creature/demon from the flick Constantine with our
good buddy Kiano Reeves- its the same creature- identical. Same one that Cloverfield ripped off from
Con. & enlarged to become the government weapon gone haywire- which was and still is Cloverfield.

Good day


----------



## Dee74

I just checked this thread, it has been a while. I was a little disappointed it did not make 1000 posts. Keep it going???? I would not want to run into this thing while fishing one night.:shade:


----------



## hunter41606

i got number 890


----------



## bowmadness83

I just sharted


----------



## RMac

bowmadness83 said:


> I just sharted


:killpain:


----------



## BOWTECH-340

Don't think anyone out of the sum 900 posts have said that it is the exact "creature" from will smiths movie I am Legend!


----------



## gridman

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Don't know what to think about this one fellers.... Went and checked my camera today and this is what it had on it.... The ground directly in front of my tree was completely tore up, the trail cam had been torn off the tree, straps were popped and everything. Camera was laying face down about 10 ft. from the tree it was attached too. Bark was knocked off the tree where the camera had been, like something had knocked it off while trying to twist camera off the tree. This was the only picture I got of "it" as I had it set on a 2 minute timer. The first picture is of "it", and the second is a picture from a lil while ago of the same spot, just for reference. Checking this right at dusk with a 3/4 mile walk out ahead of you will scare a feller..... :mg: When I saw it, my blood ran cold. Still gives me shivers.... What do you guys think??
> View attachment 946517
> 
> View attachment 946518


hey put some friggin clothes on already!!!


----------



## purcels1

This story was on trapper man with a completely different story... Pinksi... can you post the picture with with the cougar stalking the deer. If you are going to try and get people. Please note that most members are members of other outdoor sites.


----------



## Ivy→1

I think its Hilary Clinton?


----------



## realtown12

it has to be either a Sleestack or Michael Jackson


----------



## pinski79

purcels1 said:


> This story was on trapper man with a completely different story... Pinksi... can you post the picture with with the cougar stalking the deer. If you are going to try and get people. Please note that most members are members of other outdoor sites.


who is pinksi?


----------



## slip1134

Honestly.. I think it's real. There's a lot of unexplained stuff in this world. A lot of people would just say it's fake or photoshopped because they don't want to think something like that exists. You can think w/e you want to help you sleep better at night but it doesn't change the fact that it may be a actual living thing (or undead for all we know) It's definitely creepy but I still believe it's a possibility that it is real.

I use photoshop. I'm not an expert with it but honestly I can't spot any dead giveaways of it being photoshopped. Also I see a lot of posts about it's eyes. We would'nt know what it's eyes are like. Nobody has seen it in person.. it's not human so we can't really judge there.

I'm very open minded and I do like to believe it's real. If it is that is very fascinating and creepy. It would also make me wonder if there's anything else out there.


----------



## Shinsou

N̴̨̡̘̟̜̠̬̞̯̥͍ͩ̋̈́̐̊̍ͤͭ̐͋̉ͯ̿̄ͯ͞o̘͎͙̗ͭ́ͭ̃ͫ̆ͧͬ̓̾̄̌̎̿̽͒̓̑́̕͝ͅͅṭ̡̘̭͚̩̗̤̦̖͔͎̣̦͓̃͗̌͐̕͜͢͡ͅ ̧̧̲͈̲͉̖̮ͤ͗͋͗͆̂͗̽͌̒̈̎̆͆͟r̛̛̙͔̼̲̼̬̯͔̘̩̝̭̙̞̄̔͊̔̀ͅē̸̓̍̅̐ͬͨ̉̓͘͢҉̻͚͓̖̤̺͓̜̹͕̠͚ͅa̸̟͓̫̲͇̮̠̣͖̪̖̺̩̣̺̳͍̗̾̊ͧ͒ͨ͢l̶̨͙̞͕̠͓̤̻̤̝͖̖̳̳̤̫̙͉ͣͣ̾͒͋ͯ͗̈́̿̏ͥ͡ͅ ̢̧͉̳͎̬̒̐̌̆̌̍̉̐ͧ̃ͭ̓̋ͦ̒͐̚̚͟aͨ̍̈́͌ͥͭͬ̄ͪ̂͗͗ͫ͒̚҉̝̼̖̥̮̮̙̤̥͢ṯ̶̗̺̙̱̼͓̤͎̩̠̜̪̼̙̫̝̘̙ͩ͌̉͂͑͒͛͝ ̷̥̩̳͖̤̘̲̜̜̰̮͈͈̪̄̽̈ͬ̄̃̉͛̑ͧ̍̈́̑̈́͟͠a̵̸̵̗͚̜̺̭͉̬͖̮̫ͫ͒͐͆ͦ̍ͩ̒ͥͨͫ̓ͮ̐ͤ̅ͯ̀̚͠l̮̭͍͓̭̗̺͇̟̮͙̠͉̭͓̻ͫ̓͊̽ͣ̄̇̾̾̋͗́͐ͯ̒̔̉̑͟lͨ͊́͜҉̻̙͖̘̥̻͖̙̬͍́͘ͅ.̵̗͉͙͙͖͇͚̿̂ͧ̈͒̔͘ͅ ̶̢̢̺͈̭̜̲̘̲̜̩̮̅ͤ̆̽̾̐ͧͨ̽͒̂̐͜I̷̶̡͍̹̖̜̯̬͓͖̗͉͉̱̟̽̃̔t̶̰̲͖̱̝͉̲̗̗̗̳͕̙̱̩̣ͧ͒ͧͤ͒̽ͯ̑͛̀͢͜ ̸̖͔͍̺̲̯̫̦̂̓͂͋rͣ͊̌ͯ̈̎̾͋̅̇̊̇ͦ̂̆ͧ͋͏̖̖̺̙̫̥̟̬̦̳̹̗̳̀eͬ͛ͯ͌ͫ͐͒̓ͦ҉͍̬̘̖͔͉̪̬̳̞̮̟͚̥̤̻̜̦̀m̸̷̴̧̡͇̘̣͔̰̩͚̱̜̲̯̐ͨ̊̎̔i̯̘͚͕̪͓̗̎̅̄̊͐ͦͣ̔͊̃͋̒ͤ̊̈̉̀̚͢͢ͅn̓̔̅̑̊͐̿ͣ͆ͪ̚͜͏̷͕̩̖̝ͅd̳͉̼̖̗̹̟͈̟̺̯̫̳̄͛̏͆͋͂̌ͦͯ̈ͯͥ͑̊ͣ̊̀͝s̜͈̙̼̺̫͇ͭ̽ͩ̋ͣ̚̕͠ͅ ̌̒͗̌͐̏̓̍ͥ̔̚҉̸̵̡̼̩̯̬̥̫̘͎̞̹̰̬m͐͛ͤͣͦ͊ͬ̓̿̌̀͜͢͝҉̸̫͉̪͓̰͍̖̥ͅȩ̨͚͓̫̙̗͍͉̗̜̯͙̩̊̆̔ͨ͜ͅ ̷̡͎͙̣̯͍̝̩͖ͭ̄̈́ͨ̂̍̎́͝o̖͖̺̲̔̇̽̾ͣ̈ͮ̾͒ͧͬ̃ͨͣ̚̚̕̕͢͡͝f̶̦̦̼̳̻̻̱̖̙̘͎͖͓̰̬̦̙ͪͩͬͭ̑ͧ͑̊̐̄͊̈̌̒̄̇͘͢͜͠ ̨̧͔̤͚͚͓͓̋̍̎̀̎̓́̕ͅãͣ̽̅̿̊̅͊ͯ̅̀̄ͭ҉̸̜̫̳͚̦̟̪͈̙͕͉̱̝̤̹̰ņ͗͋̅̀̉́̎̀͌͗͒̈ͬ̐̽͛͊͜҉̻̻̼̺̤̰ ̷̛̝̰̞̞̱̙̙̲̠̰̗͓͈͚̜̝̓ͭͩ̀͌͋̃͘͡A̅̿̀̎̽̔̑͟͏̧͠͏̣̬͈͈͍̬̬p̶̸͚̮̗̻̖̤̖̙̯̬͉͈̺̄́ͤ̇ͮ͒͊̉̓̔͝ͅr̸̘̫̩̲̠̻͍̪͎̋̓ͩ̿̚͟i̍̌̉ͧ̏̔͡͝҉̸̨̮̩͔̗̠̖̠͔̗̺̝̙l̵̛̗̯̝̱̖͎̖̀ͪͧ͒ͬ̐ͯͬ̓͜͠ ̵̡̣̬̪̞͓̜̼͙͙̩̿̅ͤͯͫ̐ͧ͋̏ͫ̽F͛͌̽̋ͨ͏̢̢̥͇̠͔̭̰͕̬̝̣̲̹͈͈̳̦̝͇̙̕͘ő̷̴͖͔̞͍̬̻̹̝̪͓̫̖̲̱͉̟͈͚̌̄̊̆̔͂ͧͦ͜͢͡ơ̵̡̻̮̝͚̱̲̳̖̮̥̝̄ͫ͒̈̾̐̈́̀͋͂͐̃̂̓͊̀̚͘͞l̍̿͊̔͂͗҉̫̙̪̭̀'̷͌ͩ͐͊͊̃̇ͤ̆̏̐̀͊ͯ̓̓́͠҉͈͔̗͖͜s̛͙̱̹̩̟͎ͯͬ̓ͣ̃̈́̑ͨͧͫ̍̈ͬ̊͑͘͢ ̷̡͓͙̹͔̜͎̼͚͚̩̀ͮ̈ͣͮͥj̴ͭ̓ͫ̄͐ͦ̈̑̒͑̂ͮ̿ͫ͌́̚̚͞҉̙̖͕̲̝̬̘̻͔̝̮̗̝̭̪͈̖̪o͕̲̩̰͖̬̲̹̥̠͇̞̲ͤ̌ͭ͊̎ͬ̀́̏̎̊̃͒̎̄̾̚̚͢k̷̷͙̣͈̬̘͇̥͉͈̦͍͛͑̎̄͒̈́͠e͚̖͚̫͚ͨͬ̒̉ͩ̓ͭ͢ͅ ̨͎͔͉̠͍̬̤͇̘ͪ͂̄ͭ͘͜t̶̴̛̞͍̲͉̜͉̬̦̱͙͐̑̋̍ͯͮ̽̾̿̒͐ͤ͒ͮͫͧh̨͓̺͉̞̿̾ͧ̒̈̃̾̈́͐ͧ̀͜a̴̢͖͇̗͎̗̘͎̤̺͗͐ͬͭ̋ͩ̿ͯ̔͐́̚̚̕͡ẗͥ̈́̈́̀ͩͥ̀̏̎ͣ̑ͥ͏҉͙͎͇̜̲̪̤̗͇͍ ̵̨̐̃̓̍͊̓ͧͫ͞͏̩̳̤c̷̡̯̥͈̝͓̬͉̥̗̩̲̲̰͉͕̓̽ͯ͆̾ͫ̏ͬ̕ͅi̸̷̡̢̡̪̠̙̼̖̠͎͔̺͚͍̺̫̞̜̫̊ͪ̿͑̅̃ͤ̇ͨr̾̒ͯͭͥ̃̎͌͘͏҉͈̭͇̬͕̲̠̦̝̘͍̤̻͚ͅc̸͔̹̖̼̭͔͓̟̰̊̊ͩ̀̀͡ͅu̟̺̼̗̞͈̮͉̓̓͛ͤ͌͊̓͌͞͝͠l̢̫̙̠̺͈̭̬̝͍͓̖̰̤̹̥͉̏͒̾ͦ̒͂͑ͪͦ͜a̛͕̥̩͈̠̖̳̘̯̬̖ͬ̀̾ͫ̃̌̾̕͘t̴̙͉̬̝͎͍͎̩͍̤͕̟̞̮ͥ͒́̿͗̈̂͒̏ͩ̎͝ͅe̴̡̟͍̤͙͚̱̬̦̫̠͍̥̻̦̤̯̫͉͊̒͋̚͞dͬͬ͂̋͊ͣ̈́̅ͦ͂̀̂̊ͪ̊ͤ҉͚̬̣̙̣̳̺̘̮̜͖̼̫͓̩̬͈́̕͘ ̸̠̬̼͂͗̾ͬ̔̋tͮ͑̈́̿͏̴̢͉̲̻̣̱͎̱̘̘̤̰̥̲͖͔̭̪ͅh̶̶͕̖̹̮̬͉͉ͧͮ͊̈̔͑̋ͨ͆͘͠͠e̐̿ͨ̾ͪ͋̆̉̚͏̶̣̟͇̫͍̗͇͕͕̬͓͍͖͇͖͈̤͠ ̵̰͔̯̳̮͇̥͓͎ͩ́̆̿͆ͣ͂͆ͧ́̀͜͞ͅï̶̡̎͋͆̒ͪ͋̎ͥͫ̚̚͝҉̸͉̘̯͉̝͙̣̗n̛͓̣͕̻̠͔̮͈̯͔̻̉ͬ̊̓͆ͨ͟ͅͅͅt͊ͭ͒ͬ̾ͪ̈́ͬ̊ͦͤ̈́̅͛҉̢̛̝̲͇͕͚͇̘̻͙̬̮͎̘̣͉̠͔̞͢e͕͙͙̟̹̜͍̰̤̙̖͓̬͔͇̭̥̭ͪ͊ͫ̒͗̀̽͜͟ͅr̶̥̤̪̰̻̮̝͓̙̮̝̣ͨͬͮͬ͆́ͥ͌͢͜n̴̵̢̳̪͔͇̼̣̫̙̻̩͔͙̼͔͉͆͗͌̓ͅͅe͙̗̗̯͉̘̳̠͙̲̙͈͉̯̰̝ͬ̽̀ͫ̍͋ͫ̽̄ͨͯ̓̌̍̈́̓̚͢͟ͅͅt̷̛̬͉̳̮̯͎̰̬̟͙͈ͣ̇̎ͨ̎̈͗̂̋̾̓ͤͤ͊͜͡ ̴̪͎̰̠͇͍̮̔͐ͯ̽͘͟a̸̴͒͐̿̿ͦͭͣ̋͊ͣ̐̀͡͏̬̙̠̖̮̱͉͕̯̝ͅ ͍̥̭̦̪͉̙͉̱͖͎̭̘ͤ̎ͨ͊̀͆̉͋̈̀̄̂̍͛͟f̧̧ͯ̒̽̏̋̚҉̵̼̠͙̞̣̙́ę͓͖͎̞͔ͣͦ̆̈̍ͫͥ̃̌͐̑̌ͭ͊ͩ͒̄ͬ̚̕͡w͎͈̪̥̬͇̃̓̄ͬ̆̔ͥ̾ͥ͘ ̵̰͇͉̣̺̖̤̓̆ͨͩ͒̇̂̏ͨ͊̃ͨ̈̐̏̿͢y̡̧ͭͦ̈́ͪ͂ͮ̇ͣͦ̊̀̃ͮͬ̚͟͏̜͕̜̞͓̝̜̮͕̗̫e̴͍͙̩̜̱̹͔̰̮̥̲̠̫̝̙͍͓̞̎̒̇͐ͮ͂̃͂ͪ̚ͅa̶̡̻̯̪̲̱̞̟̱̞̜͔̝̥̟ͬͫ̔̉͆͜͠ͅͅͅŗ̧̪̘̼̮̭͍̗͖͎̼̙̦͎̲̲̯ͤ̀͛̿̔͆ͫ̊̐̑ͭ̀͊͂ͧͅͅs̛̛̻͙̘͍̮̮̲̦̖͕̯͇̟͖̋ͫͮ̇͑̉̍̌͗ͯ͆̆ͦ͊ͅ ̴̶̜͔̪̣̰̼̝̙̘̞͙̊ͮ͆̾͑̒ͪ̆̀̄̐̇ͅȁ̳̺͍̦̼͉̖͎̤͈ͯ̋͂ͥ̔̆́̀͜͢͢ͅgͥ̑̍ͤ͊̂ͧ̚͏̴̶̡̳͍̱̗̗̫͈͉̫ͅo̵̢̬̟̲̤͎͕̘̫͎͔̤̲̼͍̮͓̊͗ͫͧ̉͢ ̵͉͙̝̘͉̳̥̙ͣ̏ͪ̆ͤ̉ͥ͘iͦ̋̈̆̇̇͘͏̣̫̦̞͈̝̻͖̳̻͚̞͕͓̮̙n̶̘̳̦͖͍̺̭̩͆̎̎͑̈̈́̃ͮͥ̐͗̽̿ͤ̔̉̆̈́͝͡͠ṿ̧̖̣̤͎̙̞̝̟̠̖̪̭͚͉̠̱͑͐͂ͪ͐̉͜͞ǫ̶̶̫̦̰͔͉̮͉̮̠̟̣͙̟̻̳͉̥͚ͤͯͬ̃̋ͨ͆ͨ̒ͫ̇͌͂̂̓́͒̕l̶̨͈̼͉͓̱̭̱̣͙͒ͥ̍͌v̜̣̱̞̝͈́ͮ͌ͪ̆ͦ̿̐̅̾̀ͥͯͤͣ̎̐̏͘ǐ̡͖̜̹̗̮̮̰̭̤͇̹ͮ̑̾ͮ̓̿̾̆͆̉̾̇ͪ̇̀͘̕n̶͈͉̰̲̹̫ͪ̋̋̓̅͋ͨ̈́̿ͪͭ̆̆͑ͫ͒̉͆̀́ͅg̸̶̢̳̘̞̮̭͓̗͎̫̻̫̯͙͔̞͙͑̽̆̇̓̑̃̉ͭͭ̀͟ͅ ͮ̔̿̀ͦͬͭ͆͑ͩͬ̊͐͛͋̉͏͏̸̨҉̘̜̻̮͖͍̙͖̬̪̖̙̤͖L̸̵̴̡̙̹̺̟ͪ̈́̊͊̀ͯͬė̵͍͍̥͉̪͍͈͎̪̳̈́̏͗̏̿̂̕͢͟͝ ̔ͩ͊͑҉̠͉͍̦̲̥̰͕̤̤̤̳̣͍Ĉͯ̔̃͆̌ͩ͛ͯͥ̄ͣͭͯ҉̦̯̰͇̘̱͈͕̦͈̩h̼̦͉̬̭̲͙̪̯̜̗̼͖̫̰̤ͩͣͧͭ̂͗̏͂̐ͦ́ͦͪ́́͘̕͞ͅͅư̶̩͖̝̠͍̥̦̪͇͚̰̾̾̏͛ͪ̇ͬ̈̽̐̂ͤ͌ͬ̓̄̂͌͊̀͘͜p̴̸̸̛̬̣̱̗̱͔̬͓̬̠̻͇̟̻̠̃ͩ̄̌ͫͅą̥͇̰̰̱̙͔̲̗͈͓̣͇ͯ̑ͤ̋̂ͯ̎ͦ̒͐ͥ̑ͤ͘c̼̳͔̺͇̯̘̺̹̭̺̫̻̻̮̱͖͖̾ͭͮ̀ͪͣ̚͘͢ͅa̵̟͉̪͕̱̭͍̩̪̦̙͓̘̻͇͑͛̔͋͛̃͂ͬ͐̑̽ͧͣͮ͋̄͌̀ͅb̷̡̢̝̯̭͕͖̓ͩ̋̌͐̃̀̅͑ͩ̈́̂͘͝r̋ͮ͋̅̾̑͋͂ͭͬ̎̾̈͏͍̳̥̗̥͔̹̤̀a̭͉̯̮͚̫̐̅ͥ͊͘͟͢.ͥ͐͒̈́ͣ̀̿̑́̚͝͏̟̝͇͈͍̤̪̘̟̭͈̰̟ͅ ̴͔̲͕̰̫̦͋̏̎͛̔͐̕Ą̴̨̢̳͙͇̙̥̬̻̠̱̯͓̜̝͖͈̤̓̂ͦ̽̔́ͅň̴̸̨̺̥͔͚̗̰̩͉͉͙̖̐̂̈̂͒̌ͪ͐͛̌ͤͨ̑̉ͦ̓̀͝y̡̢̛̞͓̣̲̪̙̟̮̱̙̥͇̩̣̮̜̺̒̓̅͛͆͊ͥ͋͌̀͞õ̵̵͉̮͔̜͓̩̘̏̈̇̄̈́̑̅͊̀ͤ͆̋ͥ̔̂ͦ̌͜n̷̵̢͓͇̤̝̣̫̩̩͍̭̻̖ͮͦ̑ͪ͡ȩ̙̹̹͕̗̹͔̰̤̝͙͎͔͚̠̤͍̓̈͆̆ͥ̄ͫ̄̔ͩ̋̉̃̾̐͂̅̂̚̕ͅͅ ̢͈̦̯̥̭̞͈͖̞͉̳͎̖͙̳̽̔̇̆̈́͋ͧ̽̔̃̊͌͟w͊͊͆̀ͩ̀ͩ͐ͤ̓ͮ̌̇̌ͯ̇͂̚̕͡҉̬̦̱͈͍h̴ͫ͑ͯ̓̾̆̄ͥ̒̈́̚҉̡͔̳͚͜͟ȯ̷̞̩̦̻͇̘̜̙̠̭͖̤̫͗̃̓̏̔͠ ̷̢̧̠̻̱͓ͬ̏ͬͤ͒̑̉̉̾̀̓͒̎̾ͣͫ̚͞ţ̶͖̭̼͈̦̙̬͍̟͔̻͎̹̪͔̦̹̮̅͑̔ͫͪ͆̉̄ͧ͒͘͜͝h̵̛̹̗͚̱̭͇̮̰ͧ̽͛̊ͬ͛̈́͡į̵͕̙͉͉̄́͂͗ͨ̏͆ͧ̓̎ͩ͗̀́̚͜n̵̢̛̳̗̲͎̦̝̣̪̺̼̩̂̄ͣ̈́͋̇̂ͤ̊̐̒̕k̴̵̡̬͍̥͕̹̣̀ͩ̃́̈̈́ͤ̈ͪͭ͋ͧ̑̓̒s̡̭̺̦̭͍̝̍͗ͯ̃̇̂̋̓̽̓͂̀̃̃͋ͨ̌̽́͘ ̵̭̬̯̲̼̪̭̮̺͔̱̞̖͇͛̌̅̇̒͂ͅṫ̶͖̫͕̝͔̥̞͉͚͉̘͍͕̞̯̝̻̍͂ͤ̑͆̎̅̎̓̓͆̃͡h̛̳̯̖̼̤̰͍ͭ̈́̾̓̄ͦ́͊͐̋ͭ͛͗͊ͯ̆̎̕͜ͅį̢̋ͩͥ̅ͪ̾̀͊͊ͧ̑͋ͨͤ̎ͪ̈́ͣ͏͈̞̘̙̦̰̗͔͍͎͔̤̘̯͚̘s̓͛̒̓͏̵̨̱̹͇̳͈̼͞͠ ̩͖̼̹͙̠̬̞ͨ͋̌̉ͭ͂̽͢͞i̵̲̥̠̲̭̅ͫ̇̔́̕s̡̛͎̩̺͉̖̠͇̜̳̗ͫ͋̄̋ͮ ̶̮̭̭͎̲ͨͣ͂́̎ͣ͐̓ͤ͛ͦ̚͘r̊͌ͣͭ̍̒ͦ̕͏̵͓͓̜̰̀e̴̫͇̟̱͈̩̗̼̣̭̿͑̏̈́͗̂̈́̏̀̌̐͜͜a̛͗̆ͪ͢҉̴͔͓͙̻̻̲̦͓̣l̵͓̣̜͙̟̰͙̀ͧ̑͌̌̎̋̃͌ͤ̐ͮ̓̂̆ͧ͛͢͢͡͡ ̶̖͓̪̼͈̪ͣ́͐̅̑̓̑ͦ̚ͅp̸̛̛̙̹̬̞̯͉̭̹͇̫͍͕̺͓̯̯̊̏̊̉͑͊̈́̓ͬͦ̾ͭ̊̈͆̅͒r̀͑͆̍̓̉ͧ̂̓ͩ̏҉̰̥̟̮͔̝̖͓̲̕͠o̢̫̙͖̦͓̥͈̙ͭͬ͐ͯͤ͐͠b̶̐̓̎͂͂̑͞҉̭̘̻̟͙̭͎͉͇aͤ̊͑̅̆̈̊ͦ̏͗̅̑̂͢͏̡̖̠̥͇̲̟͈͚̰͉̱̹͟b̴̶̧̡͖̙̜͇̖̗͔̳̳ͨ̓̅ͩ̆ͧ̾ͪ̎̌́̏̒̅̾̏͂͠l̄̎̃ͭ̓ͬͫ̃ͯ́̇̀ͣ͑̔ͦ̃͏̛̜̝̦͓̤y̟͖͇͖̜ͮ̀ͧ̇͋̎̑̇̀͘ ̧̺͚̟̝ͪͪ͛͌̏̈͞t̴̨͈͈͇̩̩͎̦̞̓̔͑ͯ̑̌̇̆́́͊͒̋̓͢h̿́̅̅̆͒͛ͤͦ̐͏̸̭͍͓̭̩̙̘̻̞̭ó̴̶̗͖͔̝̳̜͎͎͕̖̞͉̰̹ͦ͑ͤͯͣ̂ͬͫ̀͆̍ͫͅͅͅư̯̩̘̮̟̦̤̄̓̅̽̾̐ͯ͂̔̂̾͜͜g̢̛͕̟͚̠̟̳̼̠͖̭̗͇̞̤ͣͭͭ̓͌ͨ͐̆̋ͤͪ̀̄́́̚͡h̵̨̡̻̲̭͍̞͚̲̦͓̬͔̯͒ͦ̍̆ͣ̆ͫͪt̜̬͍̜̟̲͓͚̙̝̬̜̗̬̜̩̔̓̐̌ͩ͌̂ͮ̾ͬ́̍̔̒̀͟ ̨̻͔͈͖̣̞͈̲͙̄̿̓́̆ͫ̅͒͌ͩ̈̊̃̓̽̓̉̃́t̶̨̰̗͍̘̼̮̜͇̞͈̰͈̩ͣ̈́̿́ͨ̐ͤ̉̓͛ͩ̔ͣ̈́̄̿͌́͗h̷̷̷̛͙̗̰̟̯͈̮͕͔̹̺̠͌̿͌̏̍̓ͬ́͒̕e̢̧̠̭̬̦̾̀̂͋̊̔̂ͬ̀͗̉́̒̓́̕͝ ̶̧̦͙̘̟͚̝̜͉ͤͧ͐̂ͫͨͭ́X̆̍ͦͧ̒͏̪̖̯̝̙͚͇̝͕͔͓͓̭͞-̛̠̹͉ͬͮ̔͐ͯ̿ͭ̓͋ͥ̚̕͜͢͡F̷̢̞̖̫̭̜̭ͮ̏̃̃͑̈̔̇ͩͣ̀i̒̋̄̿̍ͭ́̀̀̊͂ͭ̆ͨ̌̓̕҉͖̖͔̼̬̦̰̳̬̦̭̩̠͓̭̯̩́́͘ļ̛̘̺͖̼̰̞̹̭̗͇̯͚̤̪̮̼̿̌̇ͥ̓ͨ͌̿ͦͨͭ̓̃͊̓ͧ͟͢ẻ͚̟͕̪̟͚̬̞͕̹͚̳ͫ̈́ͥ̏ͧ̉̈ͣ̃̉̐̊̆͋̕̕s̶͙̻̭̱̤͇͚̃̾́̒̅̔̾͘ ̢̨͉̩̟̫̬͚̰̳̞̋͑̂̽w̡̛̝̙͇̼̱̜̰̿͌͑ͪ̋͟ͅả̽ͨͨ̅ͤ͊̓ͦ̃͐ͨ͒̓ͣ͏̴̛̟̰̞͇̖͓s̼̳̻͕̣͇̠̝͒̒̓́̕͢͠ ̢͙̥̪̤̦̖̟̯̥͔̿̇͋͐͋̾̆̀͘͟ą̴̶̩̥̼͇͊́̔͂̿̇ͪ͌̀͑ ̵̸͖̘͙̼̼̊ͬͭͨ̂̏̆̑̎ͮ͜d̡̦̝̯̥̥̘̲̤̝̈̔̊̓̑͛̀̀͢͡͠ơ̷͚͇̣̪̹̙̈ͮͬ̑̓̒ͮͧͫ̏̆̃͑̃̀͢c̴̨͉͎͙̥͔͍̞̜͚ͫ̔̌ͮ̾̌̓̃̊̋́͛̒̉͜ư̴̯̩̞͙̩̮̥̖̣̗͔̺̰͕̱̓͐̍̂̋ͤ̋̿̏̍̓̀̋ͪͮ͢͞ͅͅͅm̵̿͌̑ͧ̇ͦ͋͌ͦ͒̊̓̀̓̇̏̍̔̄҉̢̟͇̘͓͓͝e̵̛̬͖̟̠̻̓ͩ̑̇̄͋̃̅̾n̨̖̘̮͓̠̜̘̩̗̜̹͈͍̜̰̹̳̞̩ͫͭ̂͗̉̅ͮ͌ͦ̄̂ͭ̅̅͠t͚̦͚̗͐̀͂̌̉ͥ͋ͧͩ̍̓̄͘͞͞ȃ̏̍͛̀ͥ̑̒̊̽̋ͫ̇̅̂͋̃͡͞͞҉̗̝͎̼̹̪͈̜̫̣̲͍ŗ͔̠̱̭̜͉͙͔̬͚͒ͦ̐͂͋͢y̧̪̩̳̬̙̭͙̟̥̫̜̳̼̒̿ͭͥ́͠.̛̯̫̮̫͕̭͇̝̜̬͇̣̜̗̋͒͒̂͂͋̇̓̍ͩͫ͜͞ͅ

:izza:


----------



## stubborn

Shinsou said:


> N̴̨̡̘̟̜̠̬̞̯̥͍ͩ̋̈́̐̊̍ͤͭ̐͋̉ͯ̿̄ͯ͞o̘͎͙̗ͭ́ͭ̃ͫ̆ͧͬ̓̾̄̌̎̿̽͒̓̑́̕͝ͅͅṭ̡̘̭͚̩̗̤̦̖͔͎̣̦͓̃͗̌͐̕͜͢͡ͅ ̧̧̲͈̲͉̖̮ͤ͗͋͗͆̂͗̽͌̒̈̎̆͆͟r̛̛̙͔̼̲̼̬̯͔̘̩̝̭̙̞̄̔͊̔̀ͅē̸̓̍̅̐ͬͨ̉̓͘͢҉̻͚͓̖̤̺͓̜̹͕̠͚ͅa̸̟͓̫̲͇̮̠̣͖̪̖̺̩̣̺̳͍̗̾̊ͧ͒ͨ͢l̶̨͙̞͕̠͓̤̻̤̝͖̖̳̳̤̫̙͉ͣͣ̾͒͋ͯ͗̈́̿̏ͥ͡ͅ ̢̧͉̳͎̬̒̐̌̆̌̍̉̐ͧ̃ͭ̓̋ͦ̒͐̚̚͟aͨ̍̈́͌ͥͭͬ̄ͪ̂͗͗ͫ͒̚҉̝̼̖̥̮̮̙̤̥͢ṯ̶̗̺̙̱̼͓̤͎̩̠̜̪̼̙̫̝̘̙ͩ͌̉͂͑͒͛͝ ̷̥̩̳͖̤̘̲̜̜̰̮͈͈̪̄̽̈ͬ̄̃̉͛̑ͧ̍̈́̑̈́͟͠a̵̸̵̗͚̜̺̭͉̬͖̮̫ͫ͒͐͆ͦ̍ͩ̒ͥͨͫ̓ͮ̐ͤ̅ͯ̀̚͠l̮̭͍͓̭̗̺͇̟̮͙̠͉̭͓̻ͫ̓͊̽ͣ̄̇̾̾̋͗́͐ͯ̒̔̉̑͟lͨ͊́͜҉̻̙͖̘̥̻͖̙̬͍́͘ͅ.̵̗͉͙͙͖͇͚̿̂ͧ̈͒̔͘ͅ ̶̢̢̺͈̭̜̲̘̲̜̩̮̅ͤ̆̽̾̐ͧͨ̽͒̂̐͜I̷̶̡͍̹̖̜̯̬͓͖̗͉͉̱̟̽̃̔t̶̰̲͖̱̝͉̲̗̗̗̳͕̙̱̩̣ͧ͒ͧͤ͒̽ͯ̑͛̀͢͜ ̸̖͔͍̺̲̯̫̦̂̓͂͋rͣ͊̌ͯ̈̎̾͋̅̇̊̇ͦ̂̆ͧ͋͏̖̖̺̙̫̥̟̬̦̳̹̗̳̀eͬ͛ͯ͌ͫ͐͒̓ͦ҉͍̬̘̖͔͉̪̬̳̞̮̟͚̥̤̻̜̦̀m̸̷̴̧̡͇̘̣͔̰̩͚̱̜̲̯̐ͨ̊̎̔i̯̘͚͕̪͓̗̎̅̄̊͐ͦͣ̔͊̃͋̒ͤ̊̈̉̀̚͢͢ͅn̓̔̅̑̊͐̿ͣ͆ͪ̚͜͏̷͕̩̖̝ͅd̳͉̼̖̗̹̟͈̟̺̯̫̳̄͛̏͆͋͂̌ͦͯ̈ͯͥ͑̊ͣ̊̀͝s̜͈̙̼̺̫͇ͭ̽ͩ̋ͣ̚̕͠ͅ ̌̒͗̌͐̏̓̍ͥ̔̚҉̸̵̡̼̩̯̬̥̫̘͎̞̹̰̬m͐͛ͤͣͦ͊ͬ̓̿̌̀͜͢͝҉̸̫͉̪͓̰͍̖̥ͅȩ̨͚͓̫̙̗͍͉̗̜̯͙̩̊̆̔ͨ͜ͅ ̷̡͎͙̣̯͍̝̩͖ͭ̄̈́ͨ̂̍̎́͝o̖͖̺̲̔̇̽̾ͣ̈ͮ̾͒ͧͬ̃ͨͣ̚̚̕̕͢͡͝f̶̦̦̼̳̻̻̱̖̙̘͎͖͓̰̬̦̙ͪͩͬͭ̑ͧ͑̊̐̄͊̈̌̒̄̇͘͢͜͠ ̨̧͔̤͚͚͓͓̋̍̎̀̎̓́̕ͅãͣ̽̅̿̊̅͊ͯ̅̀̄ͭ҉̸̜̫̳͚̦̟̪͈̙͕͉̱̝̤̹̰ņ͗͋̅̀̉́̎̀͌͗͒̈ͬ̐̽͛͊͜҉̻̻̼̺̤̰ ̷̛̝̰̞̞̱̙̙̲̠̰̗͓͈͚̜̝̓ͭͩ̀͌͋̃͘͡A̅̿̀̎̽̔̑͟͏̧͠͏̣̬͈͈͍̬̬p̶̸͚̮̗̻̖̤̖̙̯̬͉͈̺̄́ͤ̇ͮ͒͊̉̓̔͝ͅr̸̘̫̩̲̠̻͍̪͎̋̓ͩ̿̚͟i̍̌̉ͧ̏̔͡͝҉̸̨̮̩͔̗̠̖̠͔̗̺̝̙l̵̛̗̯̝̱̖͎̖̀ͪͧ͒ͬ̐ͯͬ̓͜͠ ̵̡̣̬̪̞͓̜̼͙͙̩̿̅ͤͯͫ̐ͧ͋̏ͫ̽F͛͌̽̋ͨ͏̢̢̥͇̠͔̭̰͕̬̝̣̲̹͈͈̳̦̝͇̙̕͘ő̷̴͖͔̞͍̬̻̹̝̪͓̫̖̲̱͉̟͈͚̌̄̊̆̔͂ͧͦ͜͢͡ơ̵̡̻̮̝͚̱̲̳̖̮̥̝̄ͫ͒̈̾̐̈́̀͋͂͐̃̂̓͊̀̚͘͞l̍̿͊̔͂͗҉̫̙̪̭̀'̷͌ͩ͐͊͊̃̇ͤ̆̏̐̀͊ͯ̓̓́͠҉͈͔̗͖͜s̛͙̱̹̩̟͎ͯͬ̓ͣ̃̈́̑ͨͧͫ̍̈ͬ̊͑͘͢ ̷̡͓͙̹͔̜͎̼͚͚̩̀ͮ̈ͣͮͥj̴ͭ̓ͫ̄͐ͦ̈̑̒͑̂ͮ̿ͫ͌́̚̚͞҉̙̖͕̲̝̬̘̻͔̝̮̗̝̭̪͈̖̪o͕̲̩̰͖̬̲̹̥̠͇̞̲ͤ̌ͭ͊̎ͬ̀́̏̎̊̃͒̎̄̾̚̚͢k̷̷͙̣͈̬̘͇̥͉͈̦͍͛͑̎̄͒̈́͠e͚̖͚̫͚ͨͬ̒̉ͩ̓ͭ͢ͅ ̨͎͔͉̠͍̬̤͇̘ͪ͂̄ͭ͘͜t̶̴̛̞͍̲͉̜͉̬̦̱͙͐̑̋̍ͯͮ̽̾̿̒͐ͤ͒ͮͫͧh̨͓̺͉̞̿̾ͧ̒̈̃̾̈́͐ͧ̀͜a̴̢͖͇̗͎̗̘͎̤̺͗͐ͬͭ̋ͩ̿ͯ̔͐́̚̚̕͡ẗͥ̈́̈́̀ͩͥ̀̏̎ͣ̑ͥ͏҉͙͎͇̜̲̪̤̗͇͍ ̵̨̐̃̓̍͊̓ͧͫ͞͏̩̳̤c̷̡̯̥͈̝͓̬͉̥̗̩̲̲̰͉͕̓̽ͯ͆̾ͫ̏ͬ̕ͅi̸̷̡̢̡̪̠̙̼̖̠͎͔̺͚͍̺̫̞̜̫̊ͪ̿͑̅̃ͤ̇ͨr̾̒ͯͭͥ̃̎͌͘͏҉͈̭͇̬͕̲̠̦̝̘͍̤̻͚ͅc̸͔̹̖̼̭͔͓̟̰̊̊ͩ̀̀͡ͅu̟̺̼̗̞͈̮͉̓̓͛ͤ͌͊̓͌͞͝͠l̢̫̙̠̺͈̭̬̝͍͓̖̰̤̹̥͉̏͒̾ͦ̒͂͑ͪͦ͜a̛͕̥̩͈̠̖̳̘̯̬̖ͬ̀̾ͫ̃̌̾̕͘t̴̙͉̬̝͎͍͎̩͍̤͕̟̞̮ͥ͒́̿͗̈̂͒̏ͩ̎͝ͅe̴̡̟͍̤͙͚̱̬̦̫̠͍̥̻̦̤̯̫͉͊̒͋̚͞dͬͬ͂̋͊ͣ̈́̅ͦ͂̀̂̊ͪ̊ͤ҉͚̬̣̙̣̳̺̘̮̜͖̼̫͓̩̬͈́̕͘ ̸̠̬̼͂͗̾ͬ̔̋tͮ͑̈́̿͏̴̢͉̲̻̣̱͎̱̘̘̤̰̥̲͖͔̭̪ͅh̶̶͕̖̹̮̬͉͉ͧͮ͊̈̔͑̋ͨ͆͘͠͠e̐̿ͨ̾ͪ͋̆̉̚͏̶̣̟͇̫͍̗͇͕͕̬͓͍͖͇͖͈̤͠ ̵̰͔̯̳̮͇̥͓͎ͩ́̆̿͆ͣ͂͆ͧ́̀͜͞ͅï̶̡̎͋͆̒ͪ͋̎ͥͫ̚̚͝҉̸͉̘̯͉̝͙̣̗n̛͓̣͕̻̠͔̮͈̯͔̻̉ͬ̊̓͆ͨ͟ͅͅͅt͊ͭ͒ͬ̾ͪ̈́ͬ̊ͦͤ̈́̅͛҉̢̛̝̲͇͕͚͇̘̻͙̬̮͎̘̣͉̠͔̞͢e͕͙͙̟̹̜͍̰̤̙̖͓̬͔͇̭̥̭ͪ͊ͫ̒͗̀̽͜͟ͅr̶̥̤̪̰̻̮̝͓̙̮̝̣ͨͬͮͬ͆́ͥ͌͢͜n̴̵̢̳̪͔͇̼̣̫̙̻̩͔͙̼͔͉͆͗͌̓ͅͅe͙̗̗̯͉̘̳̠͙̲̙͈͉̯̰̝ͬ̽̀ͫ̍͋ͫ̽̄ͨͯ̓̌̍̈́̓̚͢͟ͅͅt̷̛̬͉̳̮̯͎̰̬̟͙͈ͣ̇̎ͨ̎̈͗̂̋̾̓ͤͤ͊͜͡ ̴̪͎̰̠͇͍̮̔͐ͯ̽͘͟a̸̴͒͐̿̿ͦͭͣ̋͊ͣ̐̀͡͏̬̙̠̖̮̱͉͕̯̝ͅ ͍̥̭̦̪͉̙͉̱͖͎̭̘ͤ̎ͨ͊̀͆̉͋̈̀̄̂̍͛͟f̧̧ͯ̒̽̏̋̚҉̵̼̠͙̞̣̙́ę͓͖͎̞͔ͣͦ̆̈̍ͫͥ̃̌͐̑̌ͭ͊ͩ͒̄ͬ̚̕͡w͎͈̪̥̬͇̃̓̄ͬ̆̔ͥ̾ͥ͘ ̵̰͇͉̣̺̖̤̓̆ͨͩ͒̇̂̏ͨ͊̃ͨ̈̐̏̿͢y̡̧ͭͦ̈́ͪ͂ͮ̇ͣͦ̊̀̃ͮͬ̚͟͏̜͕̜̞͓̝̜̮͕̗̫e̴͍͙̩̜̱̹͔̰̮̥̲̠̫̝̙͍͓̞̎̒̇͐ͮ͂̃͂ͪ̚ͅa̶̡̻̯̪̲̱̞̟̱̞̜͔̝̥̟ͬͫ̔̉͆͜͠ͅͅͅŗ̧̪̘̼̮̭͍̗͖͎̼̙̦͎̲̲̯ͤ̀͛̿̔͆ͫ̊̐̑ͭ̀͊͂ͧͅͅs̛̛̻͙̘͍̮̮̲̦̖͕̯͇̟͖̋ͫͮ̇͑̉̍̌͗ͯ͆̆ͦ͊ͅ ̴̶̜͔̪̣̰̼̝̙̘̞͙̊ͮ͆̾͑̒ͪ̆̀̄̐̇ͅȁ̳̺͍̦̼͉̖͎̤͈ͯ̋͂ͥ̔̆́̀͜͢͢ͅgͥ̑̍ͤ͊̂ͧ̚͏̴̶̡̳͍̱̗̗̫͈͉̫ͅo̵̢̬̟̲̤͎͕̘̫͎͔̤̲̼͍̮͓̊͗ͫͧ̉͢ ̵͉͙̝̘͉̳̥̙ͣ̏ͪ̆ͤ̉ͥ͘iͦ̋̈̆̇̇͘͏̣̫̦̞͈̝̻͖̳̻͚̞͕͓̮̙n̶̘̳̦͖͍̺̭̩͆̎̎͑̈̈́̃ͮͥ̐͗̽̿ͤ̔̉̆̈́͝͡͠ṿ̧̖̣̤͎̙̞̝̟̠̖̪̭͚͉̠̱͑͐͂ͪ͐̉͜͞ǫ̶̶̫̦̰͔͉̮͉̮̠̟̣͙̟̻̳͉̥͚ͤͯͬ̃̋ͨ͆ͨ̒ͫ̇͌͂̂̓́͒̕l̶̨͈̼͉͓̱̭̱̣͙͒ͥ̍͌v̜̣̱̞̝͈́ͮ͌ͪ̆ͦ̿̐̅̾̀ͥͯͤͣ̎̐̏͘ǐ̡͖̜̹̗̮̮̰̭̤͇̹ͮ̑̾ͮ̓̿̾̆͆̉̾̇ͪ̇̀͘̕n̶͈͉̰̲̹̫ͪ̋̋̓̅͋ͨ̈́̿ͪͭ̆̆͑ͫ͒̉͆̀́ͅg̸̶̢̳̘̞̮̭͓̗͎̫̻̫̯͙͔̞͙͑̽̆̇̓̑̃̉ͭͭ̀͟ͅ ͮ̔̿̀ͦͬͭ͆͑ͩͬ̊͐͛͋̉͏͏̸̨҉̘̜̻̮͖͍̙͖̬̪̖̙̤͖L̸̵̴̡̙̹̺̟ͪ̈́̊͊̀ͯͬė̵͍͍̥͉̪͍͈͎̪̳̈́̏͗̏̿̂̕͢͟͝ ̔ͩ͊͑҉̠͉͍̦̲̥̰͕̤̤̤̳̣͍Ĉͯ̔̃͆̌ͩ͛ͯͥ̄ͣͭͯ҉̦̯̰͇̘̱͈͕̦͈̩h̼̦͉̬̭̲͙̪̯̜̗̼͖̫̰̤ͩͣͧͭ̂͗̏͂̐ͦ́ͦͪ́́͘̕͞ͅͅư̶̩͖̝̠͍̥̦̪͇͚̰̾̾̏͛ͪ̇ͬ̈̽̐̂ͤ͌ͬ̓̄̂͌͊̀͘͜p̴̸̸̛̬̣̱̗̱͔̬͓̬̠̻͇̟̻̠̃ͩ̄̌ͫͅą̥͇̰̰̱̙͔̲̗͈͓̣͇ͯ̑ͤ̋̂ͯ̎ͦ̒͐ͥ̑ͤ͘c̼̳͔̺͇̯̘̺̹̭̺̫̻̻̮̱͖͖̾ͭͮ̀ͪͣ̚͘͢ͅa̵̟͉̪͕̱̭͍̩̪̦̙͓̘̻͇͑͛̔͋͛̃͂ͬ͐̑̽ͧͣͮ͋̄͌̀ͅb̷̡̢̝̯̭͕͖̓ͩ̋̌͐̃̀̅͑ͩ̈́̂͘͝r̋ͮ͋̅̾̑͋͂ͭͬ̎̾̈͏͍̳̥̗̥͔̹̤̀a̭͉̯̮͚̫̐̅ͥ͊͘͟͢.ͥ͐͒̈́ͣ̀̿̑́̚͝͏̟̝͇͈͍̤̪̘̟̭͈̰̟ͅ ̴͔̲͕̰̫̦͋̏̎͛̔͐̕Ą̴̨̢̳͙͇̙̥̬̻̠̱̯͓̜̝͖͈̤̓̂ͦ̽̔́ͅň̴̸̨̺̥͔͚̗̰̩͉͉͙̖̐̂̈̂͒̌ͪ͐͛̌ͤͨ̑̉ͦ̓̀͝y̡̢̛̞͓̣̲̪̙̟̮̱̙̥͇̩̣̮̜̺̒̓̅͛͆͊ͥ͋͌̀͞õ̵̵͉̮͔̜͓̩̘̏̈̇̄̈́̑̅͊̀ͤ͆̋ͥ̔̂ͦ̌͜n̷̵̢͓͇̤̝̣̫̩̩͍̭̻̖ͮͦ̑ͪ͡ȩ̙̹̹͕̗̹͔̰̤̝͙͎͔͚̠̤͍̓̈͆̆ͥ̄ͫ̄̔ͩ̋̉̃̾̐͂̅̂̚̕ͅͅ ̢͈̦̯̥̭̞͈͖̞͉̳͎̖͙̳̽̔̇̆̈́͋ͧ̽̔̃̊͌͟w͊͊͆̀ͩ̀ͩ͐ͤ̓ͮ̌̇̌ͯ̇͂̚̕͡҉̬̦̱͈͍h̴ͫ͑ͯ̓̾̆̄ͥ̒̈́̚҉̡͔̳͚͜͟ȯ̷̞̩̦̻͇̘̜̙̠̭͖̤̫͗̃̓̏̔͠ ̷̢̧̠̻̱͓ͬ̏ͬͤ͒̑̉̉̾̀̓͒̎̾ͣͫ̚͞ţ̶͖̭̼͈̦̙̬͍̟͔̻͎̹̪͔̦̹̮̅͑̔ͫͪ͆̉̄ͧ͒͘͜͝h̵̛̹̗͚̱̭͇̮̰ͧ̽͛̊ͬ͛̈́͡į̵͕̙͉͉̄́͂͗ͨ̏͆ͧ̓̎ͩ͗̀́̚͜n̵̢̛̳̗̲͎̦̝̣̪̺̼̩̂̄ͣ̈́͋̇̂ͤ̊̐̒̕k̴̵̡̬͍̥͕̹̣̀ͩ̃́̈̈́ͤ̈ͪͭ͋ͧ̑̓̒s̡̭̺̦̭͍̝̍͗ͯ̃̇̂̋̓̽̓͂̀̃̃͋ͨ̌̽́͘ ̵̭̬̯̲̼̪̭̮̺͔̱̞̖͇͛̌̅̇̒͂ͅṫ̶͖̫͕̝͔̥̞͉͚͉̘͍͕̞̯̝̻̍͂ͤ̑͆̎̅̎̓̓͆̃͡h̛̳̯̖̼̤̰͍ͭ̈́̾̓̄ͦ́͊͐̋ͭ͛͗͊ͯ̆̎̕͜ͅį̢̋ͩͥ̅ͪ̾̀͊͊ͧ̑͋ͨͤ̎ͪ̈́ͣ͏͈̞̘̙̦̰̗͔͍͎͔̤̘̯͚̘s̓͛̒̓͏̵̨̱̹͇̳͈̼͞͠ ̩͖̼̹͙̠̬̞ͨ͋̌̉ͭ͂̽͢͞i̵̲̥̠̲̭̅ͫ̇̔́̕s̡̛͎̩̺͉̖̠͇̜̳̗ͫ͋̄̋ͮ ̶̮̭̭͎̲ͨͣ͂́̎ͣ͐̓ͤ͛ͦ̚͘r̊͌ͣͭ̍̒ͦ̕͏̵͓͓̜̰̀e̴̫͇̟̱͈̩̗̼̣̭̿͑̏̈́͗̂̈́̏̀̌̐͜͜a̛͗̆ͪ͢҉̴͔͓͙̻̻̲̦͓̣l̵͓̣̜͙̟̰͙̀ͧ̑͌̌̎̋̃͌ͤ̐ͮ̓̂̆ͧ͛͢͢͡͡ ̶̖͓̪̼͈̪ͣ́͐̅̑̓̑ͦ̚ͅp̸̛̛̙̹̬̞̯͉̭̹͇̫͍͕̺͓̯̯̊̏̊̉͑͊̈́̓ͬͦ̾ͭ̊̈͆̅͒r̀͑͆̍̓̉ͧ̂̓ͩ̏҉̰̥̟̮͔̝̖͓̲̕͠o̢̫̙͖̦͓̥͈̙ͭͬ͐ͯͤ͐͠b̶̐̓̎͂͂̑͞҉̭̘̻̟͙̭͎͉͇aͤ̊͑̅̆̈̊ͦ̏͗̅̑̂͢͏̡̖̠̥͇̲̟͈͚̰͉̱̹͟b̴̶̧̡͖̙̜͇̖̗͔̳̳ͨ̓̅ͩ̆ͧ̾ͪ̎̌́̏̒̅̾̏͂͠l̄̎̃ͭ̓ͬͫ̃ͯ́̇̀ͣ͑̔ͦ̃͏̛̜̝̦͓̤y̟͖͇͖̜ͮ̀ͧ̇͋̎̑̇̀͘ ̧̺͚̟̝ͪͪ͛͌̏̈͞t̴̨͈͈͇̩̩͎̦̞̓̔͑ͯ̑̌̇̆́́͊͒̋̓͢h̿́̅̅̆͒͛ͤͦ̐͏̸̭͍͓̭̩̙̘̻̞̭ó̴̶̗͖͔̝̳̜͎͎͕̖̞͉̰̹ͦ͑ͤͯͣ̂ͬͫ̀͆̍ͫͅͅͅư̯̩̘̮̟̦̤̄̓̅̽̾̐ͯ͂̔̂̾͜͜g̢̛͕̟͚̠̟̳̼̠͖̭̗͇̞̤ͣͭͭ̓͌ͨ͐̆̋ͤͪ̀̄́́̚͡h̵̨̡̻̲̭͍̞͚̲̦͓̬͔̯͒ͦ̍̆ͣ̆ͫͪt̜̬͍̜̟̲͓͚̙̝̬̜̗̬̜̩̔̓̐̌ͩ͌̂ͮ̾ͬ́̍̔̒̀͟ ̨̻͔͈͖̣̞͈̲͙̄̿̓́̆ͫ̅͒͌ͩ̈̊̃̓̽̓̉̃́t̶̨̰̗͍̘̼̮̜͇̞͈̰͈̩ͣ̈́̿́ͨ̐ͤ̉̓͛ͩ̔ͣ̈́̄̿͌́͗h̷̷̷̛͙̗̰̟̯͈̮͕͔̹̺̠͌̿͌̏̍̓ͬ́͒̕e̢̧̠̭̬̦̾̀̂͋̊̔̂ͬ̀͗̉́̒̓́̕͝ ̶̧̦͙̘̟͚̝̜͉ͤͧ͐̂ͫͨͭ́X̆̍ͦͧ̒͏̪̖̯̝̙͚͇̝͕͔͓͓̭͞-̛̠̹͉ͬͮ̔͐ͯ̿ͭ̓͋ͥ̚̕͜͢͡F̷̢̞̖̫̭̜̭ͮ̏̃̃͑̈̔̇ͩͣ̀i̒̋̄̿̍ͭ́̀̀̊͂ͭ̆ͨ̌̓̕҉͖̖͔̼̬̦̰̳̬̦̭̩̠͓̭̯̩́́͘ļ̛̘̺͖̼̰̞̹̭̗͇̯͚̤̪̮̼̿̌̇ͥ̓ͨ͌̿ͦͨͭ̓̃͊̓ͧ͟͢ẻ͚̟͕̪̟͚̬̞͕̹͚̳ͫ̈́ͥ̏ͧ̉̈ͣ̃̉̐̊̆͋̕̕s̶͙̻̭̱̤͇͚̃̾́̒̅̔̾͘ ̢̨͉̩̟̫̬͚̰̳̞̋͑̂̽w̡̛̝̙͇̼̱̜̰̿͌͑ͪ̋͟ͅả̽ͨͨ̅ͤ͊̓ͦ̃͐ͨ͒̓ͣ͏̴̛̟̰̞͇̖͓s̼̳̻͕̣͇̠̝͒̒̓́̕͢͠ ̢͙̥̪̤̦̖̟̯̥͔̿̇͋͐͋̾̆̀͘͟ą̴̶̩̥̼͇͊́̔͂̿̇ͪ͌̀͑ ̵̸͖̘͙̼̼̊ͬͭͨ̂̏̆̑̎ͮ͜d̡̦̝̯̥̥̘̲̤̝̈̔̊̓̑͛̀̀͢͡͠ơ̷͚͇̣̪̹̙̈ͮͬ̑̓̒ͮͧͫ̏̆̃͑̃̀͢c̴̨͉͎͙̥͔͍̞̜͚ͫ̔̌ͮ̾̌̓̃̊̋́͛̒̉͜ư̴̯̩̞͙̩̮̥̖̣̗͔̺̰͕̱̓͐̍̂̋ͤ̋̿̏̍̓̀̋ͪͮ͢͞ͅͅͅm̵̿͌̑ͧ̇ͦ͋͌ͦ͒̊̓̀̓̇̏̍̔̄҉̢̟͇̘͓͓͝e̵̛̬͖̟̠̻̓ͩ̑̇̄͋̃̅̾n̨̖̘̮͓̠̜̘̩̗̜̹͈͍̜̰̹̳̞̩ͫͭ̂͗̉̅ͮ͌ͦ̄̂ͭ̅̅͠t͚̦͚̗͐̀͂̌̉ͥ͋ͧͩ̍̓̄͘͞͞ȃ̏̍͛̀ͥ̑̒̊̽̋ͫ̇̅̂͋̃͡͞͞҉̗̝͎̼̹̪͈̜̫̣̲͍ŗ͔̠̱̭̜͉͙͔̬͚͒ͦ̐͂͋͢y̧̪̩̳̬̙̭͙̟̥̫̜̳̼̒̿ͭͥ́͠.̛̯̫̮̫͕̭͇̝̜̬͇̣̜̗̋͒͒̂͂͋̇̓̍ͩͫ͜͞ͅ
> 
> :izza:


Yeah well I got 901 and put this thread past the 900 mark.


----------



## NYhunter24

Im glad this is in Louisiana lol. i think its gotta be fake tho, if not id find somewhere else to hunt lol


----------



## jmohunts

SCBOWMAN said:


> Their trying to over populate the planet!!!!!!


now thats funny right there


----------



## slickhedshooter

My quiver would be empty in about three seconds if this thing came walking through the woods while I was hunting. My pants would be full in less time than that.


----------



## Rooster7

Number 905!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923

Thats crazy!!!


----------



## brent6699

If this was real don't you think a local news agency would have picked it up? Also Ghost hunters would be out there looking for it.


----------



## DeepFried

So no proved or dis-proved yet???


----------



## nycredneck

HA HA, quiver would be empty but underwear would be full, thats funny stuff.


----------



## pinski79

brent6699 said:


> If this was real don't you think a local news agency would have picked it up? Also Ghost hunters would be out there looking for it.


it was on the news


----------



## JPW77

Does anybody else think it's a little funny that Hillbilly Willi hasn't posted anything else on AT since posting in this thread? Maybe the creature abducted him.....:mg:


----------



## Shinsou

Ẏ̶̨̂̽̀̍̒̔̇̆͌ͤ̓̕҉̼͙̖̰͝ơ̖̩͉̟̝̳̹̝̭͇͐ͯͯͣ̀̒͌̄̇̈̓͛̇̄̐͞͡͠ͅư̛͍̟̘̻̟̭͎̝̳̞̬̓̒ͣ͂̈̄ͯ̆̏ͨ̓ͧͬ͗̓̄͌ͨͨ͢ ̨̘̼̤͕̦̖͎͙͓̅ͤ̎̍ͪ̋ͫͧ̾̓͋̾̈͛͐̑͑̕m̶̝̥̫͈̻͇̜̐̀ͨ̅̾̈͠e̶̼͚̳̟̪̤̲͇̖̳̙̣̳̦̤̤ͭ̑̐͊͟a̷̼̺̻̣̙̦̰̤̙̩̹̠̹̩̺̒̿̓̆ͪ̇̈ͮͭͨ͒͛ͥ̇ͪ̓ͧ̓̀́n̸̶̫̟͍̗̭̻̥̖̦̦͓͉̯͖̖ͬ̓̏̑̇ͬͪ̎̍́̀͞ ̵̧̼͕̳̩̻̫̮͙͂̔ͥ̈ͪ̍͂̉̌̏k̗̲̳̜̺̦̖͋̾ͭ̆̃̀̕͟͠i̸̹̠̬̖̥̝͚̝̬̩̥͐̽̏̈ͭͥ͊ͬ̒̂̍͛̚̕ͅn̨͊͗ͤ̐̋̐̅ͮͨͨ̚͏͎͇̖̹̺̘͉̖͓ͅd̛̤̖̼̲͕̘̭̞̖̻̦͖̪̟͊͐̐ͯ̐͗͋̃ͦ̋͊̋̒̈́̍͆ͨ̐̚͠ ̷̵̲̠̲̠͎͔̺̦͍͍͕̠̙̉̂̌ͪͩͫ̏͐̽̚͘̕ͅo̷̟̳̱̫͈̞̮̩̯̜̩̖̣̜̔͒ͣ͆̄̄̃̄̆̓̒́͢͝f̘̥̺͕̙̩̪͖̙ͣ̎ͦ̎̎̓̐ͤͥ̇ͮ́͢͜ ̷͉̰̞̠̯̘̼̦̜̩̼̻̐̏ͩ̅ͭͯ̆ͅl̴̛͕̖̦͈̠̠̞̠̙͍̣̳͉̙̥̒̓͑̅̑ͪͥ̐̽̃̚̚͘į̶͚̤̯͇͂̆ͮ̾͂̒͑̿ͮͤ̋̾ͨͯ̽̒̌͂͞k̴ͦͭ̾̀ͫ̏ͣ̽̑̏̐̐͘͡͏̮͕̼̯̯̭ę̸̸̵̗͙͙̗̔̇ͣ̃́ͮ̒ͥ̆̽̿̎ ̴̢̧̘̯̺̘͎̮̝̿͒ͯ̎̾̋ͮ͛̅ͦ̚w̧̧̧̙̼̳̬͎̘̻͇͚̲͇̠̦̺̖͉͙̝͊̄͗̾̏̾͌ͫͫͮ͜͜h̛ͯ̽̈̊̂̏͗̄̄̍҉̸̗̭̟̲̲̻̭e̋͂͗̎̐ͧ̽̿̽̓ͩ̓̾ͮͪ̚͜҉̖̯̣̣̰̙ͅn͉͖̱̤̾́̅̓͋ͬ̓̾̾͋͌͒͞͠ ̢̱̩͈̻̹̱̤ͮ̅̀̓͛ͮ͛̋́͟ͅp̛͙̥̦̰̪͓̫̞͔͙̣̟̗̦̻̖̻̦̣ͬ͌̃̅ͬ̕͞͠êͫͫ̄ͭ̓̄ͪ̔̓ͩ͏͕̤͙̳̘̬͝o̴̢̡̟̫̬͇͓ͤͤ̔ͫ̔ͣ̂͂̿̊̿̆ͯ̏ͨ̚ͅpͤͬ͂͋̽̂͊̅ͨ͊͆ͭͪͫ̊҉͔̺̻̬̬̬l̇̋ͤ̏͂̽ͪͭ͌̃̆ͯ̄ͨͫ̄̓ͮ͏̶͈̹̰̪̻͔̰͎̲̦̹̘̠͓̮͇̣̻̠ȩ̴̜̝̼̰̺̰̥̝̤̼̠́̓̃ͧ̈́́̇̕ͅ ̨̣̠̩͚̳̞̼̘̜̮͎̦͈̍̇͌͌̍ͦ̀͡ͅt̨͔̯̗̩͕̣͙͚͇̻̎ͪ̑͑̌͛͆ͨ̍̎ͨͩͯ̋̅͞a̵̷̛͔̠̖̤̲̜͇͇̬̯̲̱̤͔̱͉͉̩͐̐͑͊ͫͮ̄͌ͮͮ̈̀̀͡ͅl̾ͪ̆ͭ̈́̓̆̀̄͋͟҉͙͉͙̣̙͉͇̮̠̪̺͇̱̹̻̰̼͞k̨̜̹͚̯̦͔̥͔̥̥̦̣͓͆͗͆ͭ̂̅̿̒͐͋ͣ̓̾̇̃ͫ͗͢͜͢͢ ̧̪̖͓͍̩͇̟͚̭̗̳̰̹̓ͨ̓̾ͯ͞ͅȃ̷̵̢̧̙̠̼͍̤̮͓̘̞͎͚͚͎̻̘̫͈̐͂̅ͮ͝b̈́ͩͭ͋̆͑ͭ̊ͦ͌̿́͏̸̤̱͇̻̱̼̮͎ȍ̴̹͓̦̠͖͇̩͐̎ͬ̃̑̊̈̾ͧ̎͆̈́͊̑̂́͘͘u̴̠̭̖̺͙̜̗̣͍͚̺̜̰̼̞̫̹͗͛͐͆̄ͨͬ͒ͨ̓̋̓ͯ̏̔̌̅͌ͪ̀͜͢ț̷̢̛̪̮̼̟̲͈́͂̍ͪͪͤ̑ͣ̿̍͆ͮͯ̊̍͒̽͋͛̕͢ ̴̧̬̭̫̜̯̣͆ͭͨ͒̚͘͢͟C̷̈͆͋̚͝͡҉̨͚̫͕̬̣̦̥̗̝̞͎̙a̢̦̲̤͕̩͎̤͍̺͖̝̹̗̺̔͐̊͛ͭ̈́͂ͮ̀́͡n̶̵̢̛̜̗̳̩̫̪̺̻̭̟̜̮͍͙̺̭̥ͩͤ́̆͒̚͞ͅd̷̴̰̻͙̖͕͙͎͚͔͙̜̻̲̳̳̣̮̃̽̅̆͛ͬ̊͢l̡͕͈͕̖̪̼̫̲͂̋ͭ̾͗̾̄ͪͭ̽ͫͫ͜͟ͅe̡̼͍̗ͥ̎ͦ̑͜͝ͅ ̎ͭ͊̊ͩ̉̇̅ͩ̍̏̅ͨ̂ͨ̄̋ͬ̀͡͏̼͍͓͓͈̮̪̻͚̤̩̗J͖̫̭̣̦̻̠̜̳͕̺͉̖̰̰̹͖̦̬͋̋̽͐͐ͫ̎̐͊̅̽͋̈́̏͘͝͞͞͝ḁ͇̖̖̘̙̘̟̋̎̿ͭ͛ͤ́̊ͦ̈̊̒̀ͥ͊ͧͤ͜͠c̵̨̓ͯ̉̾ͫ̄͜͏̩͎̯k̶̢̡͓͙̼͙̮͔͓̩̳͓̦̼͚̼̫̟̯̹̆̽̍͑͆ͣ̃ͯ̌ͩͦ̆̏͐ͦ̎̒ͧ̾͟ ̵͕̣̞̦͚̱̓͊̏ͩ̕a̧̧̛̓ͪͮ̑͗͋ͬ͌ͦͩ̑͋ͫ́͑̏҉̳̦̭̼̞̬̦̖̪̯̻͚n̶̗̰̥͈͇̝̲̦̪͕͈͈̳̪͌̿̋́ͭ̀͜͞ͅd̼̳̖̗̞̺̫͓͓̙̹̗̅̄̽̋ͩ́͟͠͞ͅ ̷̸͎͇̰̰̲̲̮̙̅̒̽ͯ̊ͨ̀͜ͅt̛̬̱̖͈͕̺̘̝̓̍̔̅͗̄̂̉͞h̢̻͔̠͕̣̲̖͚̀ͬ̅ͫ̉̀ͥͤͣ̈̓ͯ̓̀̚͘͡͞ͅȩ̰̞̬͍̳̲̰̝̱̰̽͊ͭ͑͊ͯͯ͛͠͞n͖͎͈͔̠̮̲̋̔ͯ̈́͒̿̄̋͋͜ͅ ̛͎͇̖̜̼̹̙̦̠͎̲̟̰̊ͥ̑̓ͪ̿ͪͣ̎ͩ͐̿ͯ̒͒̔̈́̈́́͟ͅṱ͕̳͚̝̟͖̼̗̟̯̻̖̻̬̘͈̅̆̉̀͐̂ͣ̕͢͠h̵̶͔͍̻̘͔̠̘͚̙̯͇̦͍̫ͮ͂̈̈̂ͥ̓̄͒̉̆ͫͨ̎̈́ͮ̽͒̓͘͟͢ͅͅę̨̗̺̟̻̜̓̂ͣͮ͠ͅy̷̨̨̞̻͖̪̬͓̝̽ͣ̌̓͗ͩ̾̔ͥ̎̀̏̊̎̈̉ ̴̸̧̠̯̙̯͖̦̳͕̻̼̯̩͙ͯ́ͧ̒̊͋̏͑ͥ̆ͬ͋̅m̵̢̱̭̗̭͔̪̤̟͉͎͙͖͇̩͓̘̥͑ͮ͊̉ͥͣ͒̏͋̉̾́̕y̶̷̓̽͋҉̭̼̺̗̩ͅs̵̯̣̟͉͕̦̟͔͙̱̝̜̟͕͔̹͔̮̆ͭͤͨ̂͐̀̚ͅt̵̒̇̎ͯ̓̉ͩͣ̿ͬͤ̏͗ͯ͑͌̎҉̷̯̟͖̠͓̙̘̬̰̗̟̙͉̘̟̥͖̠̳e̵̷͎̭̘̲ͬ̽͗ͮ̎̅ͯ̀ͅŕ̴̴ͧ͌̓ͨ̉ͯ̔ͨ̚͡͏͇͍̥͔͕̺͉ị̴̘̭͈̞͉̱̻͙͔̺̪̮̩̫̬̯̈͐̿̉̾͗̈́ͤ͘͘͢o̢͈̳͕̜̣̗̤͓͎̱̝͔͔̐ͦ̒ͮ̇̎ͤ̃͆ͫ̄̎̚ũ̴͚̥̮̥̣̼̮͍̫̝͕̺̙̈̓ͮ̐ͨ̀͑̔̚ş̛̦͉̫̤̺͙̦̗͈̩̜͍̤̗̬̲̺̭̓ͥ̒͑ͤ̈́͒̆́͠͝ĺ̩̫͍̣̥͈͎͑̆̓͌̈̋ͮ̍̑́y̶̡̛ͫ̎̈́ͧ̓ͯ̈̒̔́͂͊̔̌͟͏̝͕͈͔͔̱̱̰̦͕̱̬̳̻͉̲̲ ̧̨̦̩̯̞̘̻̖̤̦̜̥̜͉̮͔̼̪͊̈̿̆̈ͦ̌ͦ̍ͦ͞ͅv̮̩̘̼̣̙̱͔̟̻̲̙̜͒͗͐̄͗̎̓̔͐̒̀͟a̴̴̬̙̜̤͈͓͔̬̠͇̫͑͂͌͐̂̋̅͌̓̅̏̈́ͥ̚͝n͛̂̀̉̄̏ͫ̉̑̄̏̊ͮ̅ͦͨ҉͉͈̱̫̣̹̘͇̼̮͖̱i̶̢̲̳̭̞̘̥̫̝͈͙̻̳̠̰̒̓̃̽͗ͥ̑́ͩs̴̨͍̝̯͎̞̫̭͎͍̱̘̆̎̿̀̇̒ͪ͗͂̄̉͘ͅh̵̻̠̻̙͔͍̙̼̬͚̻̝͖̄̈ͦ̈ͨ̊̈́ͨͦ̄ͣͦ̚͢ ̴̩̹̘͚̱̪͈̱̬̯̽̅̔͌͛̅̾ͨ̊ͩͣ̂ͨ̔̂͆ͣͬ́ͅw̛̗̝̲̗̯̬̭ͤ̐͑͐̋́͢ỉ̴̢̠͔̤̐ͧ̋̿̎͑͌ͩ̕̕͘t̸̡ͤ̄ͮ̅͑͛̄ͮ̾̅ͩ͗̄̄̚҉͓̤̠̖͚̣̱̣̣h̛̞̠̬͔̫̙̼͍̲͓̟̹̥̜̖͙̼̫̃̾͋͌ͮͫ̀͘͟o̢͕͇̰͉͖̺̰͇̖̣͗ͥͯ̋̂ͤ̀ͬͬ̚͘̕ȕ͙̯̪͈̦̤̮̦̪̰̣͚̹̗͒̏̏̀̂͗̐̈́̀͑ͩͬ̽̀̋́̚ͅtͪͯ̈́̓̑̐ͬͫ̋ͩ̃̇ͦ̾ͨ̑̔͐̒͏̢͖͖̪̦̬̗͖̫̪̬̥͍̣̳͙̣̟ͅ ̷̨̮̻̰̩̯̠͚̠̬ͥ̋̆ͭ̒͐̅ͧͨ̇͑̂͒̂͋ͧä̒͊͒ͧͨ̌̏ͯ̆ͪ̍̿͏̨͍̙̦̰͎̼̖͎͎̺̦̰̯̠͉͜ ̵̶̼͉͎̟̰̦̼̹͇̻̫̈͆̿̑̈́ͦ̊ͤ̓͊͒́̔ͪͧ̓̾͞͠ͅt̸̢̲̬̬̥̙̯̞̳̖̣̟͉̮̿̿̽̓ͤ͑̃ͨ̇̈́͛̿ͬͥ̚̚r̡̨͔͎̜̤͎͉͈͔̪̝͇̰̮̭̭͔̠͇ͣ͑̓ͦͥ̉̑ͮ͑̓̑͒͊̓̊̿͆͌͜͝͠a̸̧͍̹̠̦̲̯̝ͦͨͤͪ̔͗̈͌͋̀̓̀̀̑͢͞c̵͖͖̟̲̦̞̲͈̪̖͖͕͓͒̒ͭ͂̿̍̇̅ͣ̒ͧ̀̚e̸̟͎͈͎͚͕̣̪̥̭ͭ͂̃͂̀̀̀ͅ?͕̠̼̰̬͈̟̯̟͓̰̺̼̩͖̱̦̘ͥ̋̃ͩͮ͋̔͑͜͢ͅ
̧̖̪̟̤̞͉͙̗̯͍̻̽ͤ̒͋͌̄ͧͤ̏ͨ̔͐ͫ͐̾́̚͠͞
:izza:


JPW77 said:


> Does anybody else think it's a little funny that Hillbilly Willi hasn't posted anything else on AT since posting in this thread? Maybe the creature abducted him.....:mg:


----------



## JPW77

Shinsou said:


> Ẏ̶̨̂̽̀̍̒̔̇̆͌ͤ̓̕҉̼͙̖̰͝ơ̖̩͉̟̝̳̹̝̭͇͐ͯͯͣ̀̒͌̄̇̈̓͛̇̄̐͞͡͠ͅư̛͍̟̘̻̟̭͎̝̳̞̬̓̒ͣ͂̈̄ͯ̆̏ͨ̓ͧͬ͗̓̄͌ͨͨ͢ ̨̘̼̤͕̦̖͎͙͓̅ͤ̎̍ͪ̋ͫͧ̾̓͋̾̈͛͐̑͑̕m̶̝̥̫͈̻͇̜̐̀ͨ̅̾̈͠e̶̼͚̳̟̪̤̲͇̖̳̙̣̳̦̤̤ͭ̑̐͊͟a̷̼̺̻̣̙̦̰̤̙̩̹̠̹̩̺̒̿̓̆ͪ̇̈ͮͭͨ͒͛ͥ̇ͪ̓ͧ̓̀́n̸̶̫̟͍̗̭̻̥̖̦̦͓͉̯͖̖ͬ̓̏̑̇ͬͪ̎̍́̀͞ ̵̧̼͕̳̩̻̫̮͙͂̔ͥ̈ͪ̍͂̉̌̏k̗̲̳̜̺̦̖͋̾ͭ̆̃̀̕͟͠i̸̹̠̬̖̥̝͚̝̬̩̥͐̽̏̈ͭͥ͊ͬ̒̂̍͛̚̕ͅn̨͊͗ͤ̐̋̐̅ͮͨͨ̚͏͎͇̖̹̺̘͉̖͓ͅd̛̤̖̼̲͕̘̭̞̖̻̦͖̪̟͊͐̐ͯ̐͗͋̃ͦ̋͊̋̒̈́̍͆ͨ̐̚͠ ̷̵̲̠̲̠͎͔̺̦͍͍͕̠̙̉̂̌ͪͩͫ̏͐̽̚͘̕ͅo̷̟̳̱̫͈̞̮̩̯̜̩̖̣̜̔͒ͣ͆̄̄̃̄̆̓̒́͢͝f̘̥̺͕̙̩̪͖̙ͣ̎ͦ̎̎̓̐ͤͥ̇ͮ́͢͜ ̷͉̰̞̠̯̘̼̦̜̩̼̻̐̏ͩ̅ͭͯ̆ͅl̴̛͕̖̦͈̠̠̞̠̙͍̣̳͉̙̥̒̓͑̅̑ͪͥ̐̽̃̚̚͘į̶͚̤̯͇͂̆ͮ̾͂̒͑̿ͮͤ̋̾ͨͯ̽̒̌͂͞k̴ͦͭ̾̀ͫ̏ͣ̽̑̏̐̐͘͡͏̮͕̼̯̯̭ę̸̸̵̗͙͙̗̔̇ͣ̃́ͮ̒ͥ̆̽̿̎ ̴̢̧̘̯̺̘͎̮̝̿͒ͯ̎̾̋ͮ͛̅ͦ̚w̧̧̧̙̼̳̬͎̘̻͇͚̲͇̠̦̺̖͉͙̝͊̄͗̾̏̾͌ͫͫͮ͜͜h̛ͯ̽̈̊̂̏͗̄̄̍҉̸̗̭̟̲̲̻̭e̋͂͗̎̐ͧ̽̿̽̓ͩ̓̾ͮͪ̚͜҉̖̯̣̣̰̙ͅn͉͖̱̤̾́̅̓͋ͬ̓̾̾͋͌͒͞͠ ̢̱̩͈̻̹̱̤ͮ̅̀̓͛ͮ͛̋́͟ͅp̛͙̥̦̰̪͓̫̞͔͙̣̟̗̦̻̖̻̦̣ͬ͌̃̅ͬ̕͞͠êͫͫ̄ͭ̓̄ͪ̔̓ͩ͏͕̤͙̳̘̬͝o̴̢̡̟̫̬͇͓ͤͤ̔ͫ̔ͣ̂͂̿̊̿̆ͯ̏ͨ̚ͅpͤͬ͂͋̽̂͊̅ͨ͊͆ͭͪͫ̊҉͔̺̻̬̬̬l̇̋ͤ̏͂̽ͪͭ͌̃̆ͯ̄ͨͫ̄̓ͮ͏̶͈̹̰̪̻͔̰͎̲̦̹̘̠͓̮͇̣̻̠ȩ̴̜̝̼̰̺̰̥̝̤̼̠́̓̃ͧ̈́́̇̕ͅ ̨̣̠̩͚̳̞̼̘̜̮͎̦͈̍̇͌͌̍ͦ̀͡ͅt̨͔̯̗̩͕̣͙͚͇̻̎ͪ̑͑̌͛͆ͨ̍̎ͨͩͯ̋̅͞a̵̷̛͔̠̖̤̲̜͇͇̬̯̲̱̤͔̱͉͉̩͐̐͑͊ͫͮ̄͌ͮͮ̈̀̀͡ͅl̾ͪ̆ͭ̈́̓̆̀̄͋͟҉͙͉͙̣̙͉͇̮̠̪̺͇̱̹̻̰̼͞k̨̜̹͚̯̦͔̥͔̥̥̦̣͓͆͗͆ͭ̂̅̿̒͐͋ͣ̓̾̇̃ͫ͗͢͜͢͢ ̧̪̖͓͍̩͇̟͚̭̗̳̰̹̓ͨ̓̾ͯ͞ͅȃ̷̵̢̧̙̠̼͍̤̮͓̘̞͎͚͚͎̻̘̫͈̐͂̅ͮ͝b̈́ͩͭ͋̆͑ͭ̊ͦ͌̿́͏̸̤̱͇̻̱̼̮͎ȍ̴̹͓̦̠͖͇̩͐̎ͬ̃̑̊̈̾ͧ̎͆̈́͊̑̂́͘͘u̴̠̭̖̺͙̜̗̣͍͚̺̜̰̼̞̫̹͗͛͐͆̄ͨͬ͒ͨ̓̋̓ͯ̏̔̌̅͌ͪ̀͜͢ț̷̢̛̪̮̼̟̲͈́͂̍ͪͪͤ̑ͣ̿̍͆ͮͯ̊̍͒̽͋͛̕͢ ̴̧̬̭̫̜̯̣͆ͭͨ͒̚͘͢͟C̷̈͆͋̚͝͡҉̨͚̫͕̬̣̦̥̗̝̞͎̙a̢̦̲̤͕̩͎̤͍̺͖̝̹̗̺̔͐̊͛ͭ̈́͂ͮ̀́͡n̶̵̢̛̜̗̳̩̫̪̺̻̭̟̜̮͍͙̺̭̥ͩͤ́̆͒̚͞ͅd̷̴̰̻͙̖͕͙͎͚͔͙̜̻̲̳̳̣̮̃̽̅̆͛ͬ̊͢l̡͕͈͕̖̪̼̫̲͂̋ͭ̾͗̾̄ͪͭ̽ͫͫ͜͟ͅe̡̼͍̗ͥ̎ͦ̑͜͝ͅ ̎ͭ͊̊ͩ̉̇̅ͩ̍̏̅ͨ̂ͨ̄̋ͬ̀͡͏̼͍͓͓͈̮̪̻͚̤̩̗J͖̫̭̣̦̻̠̜̳͕̺͉̖̰̰̹͖̦̬͋̋̽͐͐ͫ̎̐͊̅̽͋̈́̏͘͝͞͞͝ḁ͇̖̖̘̙̘̟̋̎̿ͭ͛ͤ́̊ͦ̈̊̒̀ͥ͊ͧͤ͜͠c̵̨̓ͯ̉̾ͫ̄͜͏̩͎̯k̶̢̡͓͙̼͙̮͔͓̩̳͓̦̼͚̼̫̟̯̹̆̽̍͑͆ͣ̃ͯ̌ͩͦ̆̏͐ͦ̎̒ͧ̾͟ ̵͕̣̞̦͚̱̓͊̏ͩ̕a̧̧̛̓ͪͮ̑͗͋ͬ͌ͦͩ̑͋ͫ́͑̏҉̳̦̭̼̞̬̦̖̪̯̻͚n̶̗̰̥͈͇̝̲̦̪͕͈͈̳̪͌̿̋́ͭ̀͜͞ͅd̼̳̖̗̞̺̫͓͓̙̹̗̅̄̽̋ͩ́͟͠͞ͅ ̷̸͎͇̰̰̲̲̮̙̅̒̽ͯ̊ͨ̀͜ͅt̛̬̱̖͈͕̺̘̝̓̍̔̅͗̄̂̉͞h̢̻͔̠͕̣̲̖͚̀ͬ̅ͫ̉̀ͥͤͣ̈̓ͯ̓̀̚͘͡͞ͅȩ̰̞̬͍̳̲̰̝̱̰̽͊ͭ͑͊ͯͯ͛͠͞n͖͎͈͔̠̮̲̋̔ͯ̈́͒̿̄̋͋͜ͅ ̛͎͇̖̜̼̹̙̦̠͎̲̟̰̊ͥ̑̓ͪ̿ͪͣ̎ͩ͐̿ͯ̒͒̔̈́̈́́͟ͅṱ͕̳͚̝̟͖̼̗̟̯̻̖̻̬̘͈̅̆̉̀͐̂ͣ̕͢͠h̵̶͔͍̻̘͔̠̘͚̙̯͇̦͍̫ͮ͂̈̈̂ͥ̓̄͒̉̆ͫͨ̎̈́ͮ̽͒̓͘͟͢ͅͅę̨̗̺̟̻̜̓̂ͣͮ͠ͅy̷̨̨̞̻͖̪̬͓̝̽ͣ̌̓͗ͩ̾̔ͥ̎̀̏̊̎̈̉ ̴̸̧̠̯̙̯͖̦̳͕̻̼̯̩͙ͯ́ͧ̒̊͋̏͑ͥ̆ͬ͋̅m̵̢̱̭̗̭͔̪̤̟͉͎͙͖͇̩͓̘̥͑ͮ͊̉ͥͣ͒̏͋̉̾́̕y̶̷̓̽͋҉̭̼̺̗̩ͅs̵̯̣̟͉͕̦̟͔͙̱̝̜̟͕͔̹͔̮̆ͭͤͨ̂͐̀̚ͅt̵̒̇̎ͯ̓̉ͩͣ̿ͬͤ̏͗ͯ͑͌̎҉̷̯̟͖̠͓̙̘̬̰̗̟̙͉̘̟̥͖̠̳e̵̷͎̭̘̲ͬ̽͗ͮ̎̅ͯ̀ͅŕ̴̴ͧ͌̓ͨ̉ͯ̔ͨ̚͡͏͇͍̥͔͕̺͉ị̴̘̭͈̞͉̱̻͙͔̺̪̮̩̫̬̯̈͐̿̉̾͗̈́ͤ͘͘͢o̢͈̳͕̜̣̗̤͓͎̱̝͔͔̐ͦ̒ͮ̇̎ͤ̃͆ͫ̄̎̚ũ̴͚̥̮̥̣̼̮͍̫̝͕̺̙̈̓ͮ̐ͨ̀͑̔̚ş̛̦͉̫̤̺͙̦̗͈̩̜͍̤̗̬̲̺̭̓ͥ̒͑ͤ̈́͒̆́͠͝ĺ̩̫͍̣̥͈͎͑̆̓͌̈̋ͮ̍̑́y̶̡̛ͫ̎̈́ͧ̓ͯ̈̒̔́͂͊̔̌͟͏̝͕͈͔͔̱̱̰̦͕̱̬̳̻͉̲̲ ̧̨̦̩̯̞̘̻̖̤̦̜̥̜͉̮͔̼̪͊̈̿̆̈ͦ̌ͦ̍ͦ͞ͅv̮̩̘̼̣̙̱͔̟̻̲̙̜͒͗͐̄͗̎̓̔͐̒̀͟a̴̴̬̙̜̤͈͓͔̬̠͇̫͑͂͌͐̂̋̅͌̓̅̏̈́ͥ̚͝n͛̂̀̉̄̏ͫ̉̑̄̏̊ͮ̅ͦͨ҉͉͈̱̫̣̹̘͇̼̮͖̱i̶̢̲̳̭̞̘̥̫̝͈͙̻̳̠̰̒̓̃̽͗ͥ̑́ͩs̴̨͍̝̯͎̞̫̭͎͍̱̘̆̎̿̀̇̒ͪ͗͂̄̉͘ͅh̵̻̠̻̙͔͍̙̼̬͚̻̝͖̄̈ͦ̈ͨ̊̈́ͨͦ̄ͣͦ̚͢ ̴̩̹̘͚̱̪͈̱̬̯̽̅̔͌͛̅̾ͨ̊ͩͣ̂ͨ̔̂͆ͣͬ́ͅw̛̗̝̲̗̯̬̭ͤ̐͑͐̋́͢ỉ̴̢̠͔̤̐ͧ̋̿̎͑͌ͩ̕̕͘t̸̡ͤ̄ͮ̅͑͛̄ͮ̾̅ͩ͗̄̄̚҉͓̤̠̖͚̣̱̣̣h̛̞̠̬͔̫̙̼͍̲͓̟̹̥̜̖͙̼̫̃̾͋͌ͮͫ̀͘͟o̢͕͇̰͉͖̺̰͇̖̣͗ͥͯ̋̂ͤ̀ͬͬ̚͘̕ȕ͙̯̪͈̦̤̮̦̪̰̣͚̹̗͒̏̏̀̂͗̐̈́̀͑ͩͬ̽̀̋́̚ͅtͪͯ̈́̓̑̐ͬͫ̋ͩ̃̇ͦ̾ͨ̑̔͐̒͏̢͖͖̪̦̬̗͖̫̪̬̥͍̣̳͙̣̟ͅ ̷̨̮̻̰̩̯̠͚̠̬ͥ̋̆ͭ̒͐̅ͧͨ̇͑̂͒̂͋ͧä̒͊͒ͧͨ̌̏ͯ̆ͪ̍̿͏̨͍̙̦̰͎̼̖͎͎̺̦̰̯̠͉͜ ̵̶̼͉͎̟̰̦̼̹͇̻̫̈͆̿̑̈́ͦ̊ͤ̓͊͒́̔ͪͧ̓̾͞͠ͅt̸̢̲̬̬̥̙̯̞̳̖̣̟͉̮̿̿̽̓ͤ͑̃ͨ̇̈́͛̿ͬͥ̚̚r̡̨͔͎̜̤͎͉͈͔̪̝͇̰̮̭̭͔̠͇ͣ͑̓ͦͥ̉̑ͮ͑̓̑͒͊̓̊̿͆͌͜͝͠a̸̧͍̹̠̦̲̯̝ͦͨͤͪ̔͗̈͌͋̀̓̀̀̑͢͞c̵͖͖̟̲̦̞̲͈̪̖͖͕͓͒̒ͭ͂̿̍̇̅ͣ̒ͧ̀̚e̸̟͎͈͎͚͕̣̪̥̭ͭ͂̃͂̀̀̀ͅ?͕̠̼̰̬͈̟̯̟͓̰̺̼̩͖̱̦̘ͥ̋̃ͩͮ͋̔͑͜͢ͅ
> ̧̖̪̟̤̞͉͙̗̯͍̻̽ͤ̒͋͌̄ͧͤ̏ͨ̔͐ͫ͐̾́̚͠͞
> :izza:


I'm not sure who candle jack is but sure.... :wink:


----------



## DrenalinHntr

I didnt think that Bigfoot was anorexic and had a serious case of mange


----------



## bsites9

still a freaky pic. i like it.


----------



## Dee74

OK I had my suspicions as to who it was but after a week long visit last week I am 100% sure this is not my mother-inlaw. The similarities are just freaky though:laugh:


----------



## Yawna-GO

917........................

UN-FREAK-N-REAL

It's the FREAK cult.........Yep.


----------



## Just One

Pee-Kaka


----------



## wolfy692005

OK i missed this thread when it first came out. i saw it for the first time a couple days ago.. we have a coyote killing calves out on our property but i could not help but think about this thread when i was out there in the dark hearing howls.. LOL when i was getting ready to leave i saw a flash go across the headlights and about greased my drawers.. too funny. i know if one of the guys i was with had seen this, he NEVER would have went out there with me..


----------



## Travis Shaw

Real or not I believe there are things out there that humans don't know about yet.


----------



## scott in WI

I'd sell the land.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Sorry but if it bleeds we can kill it......


----------



## hoyt1414

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmHmnfgON4A

looks alot like the so called chupacabra filmed in mexico


----------



## Travis Shaw

It sure does!


----------



## ozzz

ShootingABN! said:


> Sorry but if it bleeds we can kill it......



Thats right, Dutch.


----------



## bowtech2006

I showed the guys i lease land with here in MI and told them I had it on my cam. they are freaked out! lmao


----------



## Kpap21

I hope this is real. Maybe a new North American species to put on the wall fellas.


----------



## NVBownut

I'd Bang it!!!


----------



## ruck139

It's the Jersey Devil!!!


----------



## BLan

OK, get your tin foil hats on. They say opening the floodgates in LA is to prevent flood damage in Baton Rouge and New Orleans, but I'm telling you it's the Corp of Engineers attempting to kill this thing and its kind.


----------



## majik_man2005

personally, i would put out every trail camera i have into the area to try and either get more pics of it, or of the person responsible for it.... though i personally think it's too realistic to be a fake! what state was this in?


----------



## joelport

hahaha.. would almost be believable if the camera had not been moved down and the photshop work on the right.


----------



## Gig49

If it's photshop, well done. If its real, hunt it down and kill it. Full body mount in the same position as in photo. A real conversation starter when people see it


----------



## Scoutknife15

I'm just going to leave this right here. An earlier poster found this. Case closed.

http://playstationlifestyle.net/2010/12/10/creepy-resistance-viral-spooks-media/

Viral marketing. Totally fake. It's from a video game that's probably out by now.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

Scoutknife15 said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here. An earlier poster found this. Case closed.
> 
> http://playstationlifestyle.net/2010/12/10/creepy-resistance-viral-spooks-media/
> 
> Viral marketing. Totally fake. It's from a video game that's probably out by now.


Yeah last year on a different hunting forum someone posted this.


----------



## scottranderson

To creepy for me.


----------



## Quackersmacker1

I got the same pic on mine to.


----------



## Hucksterfoot

Re-posting this link since the one I posted before doesn't work.
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2010/12/22/930741/-A-Kossack-member-Needs-your-Help


> We also are the folks behind "the Louisana swamp monster"





> "The Stuart House Recordings"


----------



## Grey Man

Clever!


----------



## Dee74

Hey I was just thinking this alien thing should get an agent. Maybe he or she could sponsor some archery products and promote growth in the sport. It looks like he or she is already willing to pose for some risque pictures :wink:


----------



## kpfister

Chooot 'em Lizabeth, Chooot 'em!!! 

Fun Pic though!:thumbs_up


----------



## bonecollector56

I just shat myself!!!!:scared: :sad: :terrified:


----------



## bonecollector56

slickhedshooter said:


> My quiver would be empty in about three seconds if this thing came walking through the woods while I was hunting. My pants would be full in less time than that.


Your my hero


----------



## slickhedshooter

bonecollector56 said:


> Your my hero


Because I would empty my quiver or fill my pants? Haha


----------



## PSEX-Force

brent6699 said:


> If this was real don't you think a local news agency would have picked it up? Also Ghost hunters would be out there looking for it.


Um no ghost hunters wouldnt be theyd say its just dust...........

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissle

Spoooooky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerhunter 13

SARASR said:


> Its EDDIE!!! From Iron Maiden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


omg i was thinking the same exact thng but who i the world woul but an eddie mask on and a morf suit on at 1:44 am


----------



## buckhead

deerhunter 13 said:


> omg i was thinking the same exact thng but who i the world woul but an eddie mask on and a morf suit on at 1:44 am


Eddie is alot taller.


----------



## scott_r

We get those things all the time here in Sask.


----------



## cbrock1145

Big foot with the mange. Good photoshop


----------



## BowArkie

Looks like a Shooter


----------



## DimeTimeTom

haha nice


----------



## bonecollector56

got to get 1000 posts!!!!!!


----------



## flatlineks

Oh my god , we must ofbeem invaded by them there space critters, watch yr bums.


----------



## BowtechKicks

Not this again. Put a hole in that thing and run like hell.


----------



## BuCk_CoMmAnDeR

This is bull I've seen this last year


----------



## capt_hooks

Man he dont get many pics in 9 days it only shows to be 5 pics later than the Doe. Bull Crap!!!!


----------



## Shabbona

If you're still hunting the same spot, I figure this is a pretty good photoshop. If you say I'm not hunting 
that area, state, again, its probably still photo shopped.


----------



## Moose364

kpfister said:


> Chooot 'em Lizabeth, Chooot 'em!!!
> 
> Fun Pic though!:thumbs_up


Thats Funny


----------



## CrunchTime

Looks kinda puewny!!!! Need to put out some mineral blocks.


----------



## darn2ten

Saw this exact same pic last year in another hunting forum. Can you say photo shop?


----------



## KOZMAN4907

too funny I will help post #962.


----------



## z7master167

#963


----------



## tapout155

#964


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

I've seen this picture somewhere last year. This is a total joke. Nice story, It dosen't cut it with me.


----------



## rutjunky

Hahahaha. This thread is back


----------



## bonecollector56

967


----------



## kboyer21

Can't help it...#968


----------



## pa.hunter

#969


----------



## blountsman

I will most deffinantly be useing this pic to play some jokes on a few people


----------



## bonecollector56

971 almost there


----------



## jnutz19

what the hell everybody else is doing it #972


----------



## apache pilot

i thought they put this thread to rest........


----------



## Okie X

Shoot it! Shoot it!


----------



## ItecKid

Ha ha, this is back...

Couple things. This story was picked up by the local NBC affiliate. This also appears on many other hunting forums, but appears to have originated here.


----------



## bonecollector56

976 c'mon almost there.


----------



## Noc-Buster

Ok, #977


----------



## bonecollector56

978


----------



## kirkland

heck why not 979


----------



## carbonarchery

980


----------



## SCBowedUP

981


----------



## silentassassin

982


----------



## zhunter62

kirkland said:


> heck why not 979


Yeah got to agree with you, 983


----------



## bhturkey

*re*

I would have got away with it if wasn't for you medline kids


----------



## jaho

985


----------



## BuCk_CoMmAnDeR

986


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

We can do this!!!!!!


----------



## bucknut1

photi shop


----------



## Clark8907

989...11 more


----------



## leftwing

990...why are we counting?


----------



## TH30060X

991


----------



## mtswampfox

so what is this off my feeder in back yard, no not the deer the flying thing?..........


----------



## buckbuck419

993


----------



## kygrizz

that is so fake, but still that might be the freakiest thing i ever seen


----------



## Coyotehunter11

mtswampfox said:


> View attachment 1171954
> 
> so what is this off my feeder in back yard, no not the deer the flying thing?..........


I got one of those things too.


----------



## jnutz19

Coyotehunter11 said:


> I got one of those things too.
> View attachment 1171990


I get those all the time. Not really sure what it is maybe a bug flying by at the exact time the pic is taken


----------



## rutjunky

And


----------



## rutjunky

Weeeeeeeee


----------



## rutjunky

Hit


----------



## rutjunky

#1000 posts.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

rutjunky said:


> #1000 posts.


46 more and you hit 1000 also.. lol


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

looks like one of those inbreds off wrong turn lol


----------



## tacticalj

Well how about.....I've seen the photo before, so your alittle late. However, on the flip side I guess he could be making his rounds and checking his does!


----------



## rutjunky

IsHeBreathing? said:


> 46 more and you hit 1000 also.. lol


yep. Long way yo go to catch u.


----------



## Zaneroe

Wow


----------



## greg31

LOL thats funny some guy had the same picture last year and the year b4 on here. Maybe its you??


----------



## bonecollector56

Yeah 1000


----------



## bonecollector56

Lets bring it back


----------



## Whitetail4ever

ttt


----------



## HCA Iron Mace

I'll go ahead and make it 1010


----------



## arlow

greg31 said:


> LOL thats funny some guy had the same picture last year and the year b4 on here. Maybe its you??


Thats funny. This thread is from last year!


----------



## bandit69

It must be getting close to _halloween_ BOO!!!


----------



## Edge 1

It lives again!!!!!!


----------



## KeeganA

would you have the balls to take a shot at it with a bow? id let it walk and run away.. lol


----------



## flyin2jz

nope i could never take a shot at it. Id be way to busy filling my pantlegs and boots with crap. Good thing is if it ever tried to climb the tree im in it wouldnt have a chance after i slick 50d the tree.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace

KeeganA said:


> would you have the balls to take a shot at it with a bow? id let it walk and run away.. lol


No it looks a little young, give it a pass then shoot it next year..


----------



## Bluegillman

Boo!


----------



## tripleb2431

IM guessing you hunt in Kentucky id have that guy prosecuted for trespassing LOL i used to have a pic that i did with my digital cam using trick photography that would literaly make people almost cry out of fear it looked real man need to make another one lol


----------



## rustydog32

I stole a friends card once and photoshopped a couple images of something like this in them and then returned it to his cam lets just say he didnt hunt that stand much anymore


----------



## hogslayr

Im gonna have to carry my .480 Ruger to the stand in the mornings to feel halfway safe..lol..i wish i hadnt even looked at this thread..


----------



## Whoisthatmadman

Michael Jackson?


----------



## MikeWhisenhunt

Anyone seen the cam pic with the little Indian looking girl at the feeder? That was an Iphone app where you could over lay weird things and adjust the transparency. pretty crazy. Craziest real picture i ever saw was a mountain lion carrying a nice 8 or 10 point across the feeder.


----------



## MikeWhisenhunt

Whoisthatmadman said:


> Michael Jackson?


 hahaha hard to say without seeing the nose


----------



## Whoisthatmadman

MikeWhisenhunt said:


> hahaha hard to say without seeing the nose


Can't you see, that's where the nose fell off, he's out in the woods looking for it...


----------



## jlsug

dang you guys just let it die, year after year you post picture of my ex-wife


----------



## pgkirk

I am 35 and realize this isn't real. However I was scared coming out of the woods on Saturday. Thanks a lot


----------



## Whoisthatmadman

LOL, so the other day I'm hiking out (bout 1/2 a mile) w my summit climber on my back. Kept hearing something pacing me while walking out. Kept stopping n turning around to see *** was following me. Sounded small, but would stop every time I stopped and was almost right behind me. Couldn't figure what this was, again sounded small, but could have been a mt lion where I was hunting (hills of VA) for all I knew as I was far away from home n unfamiliar with the spot (heck the entire state for that matter). Finally realized I had my stand's umbilical cord (bout 10 ft of camo rope that holds top n bottom of climber together) trailing off behind me, it picked up a small stick and was rustling in the dry leaves as I walked...talk about feeling stupid, lol. Kept turning around like, OK now come on out with ur paws up, lol


----------



## d4aed4lus

*This is not Fake I saw it in Ruston,LA*

I saw this creature between Ruston and Quitman north Louisiana. I got bored a few weeks later and was Googling when I found your image.

I am a computer major and Photoshop specialist and have ran the photo across several filters,IT IS NOT FAKE.


----------



## d3ue3ce

d4aed4lus said:


> I saw this creature between Ruston and Quitman north Louisiana. I got bored a few weeks later and was Googling when I found your image.
> 
> I am a computer major and Photoshop specialist and have ran the photo across several filters,IT IS NOT FAKE.


LOL, ok. . 1 post on here, just joined. . We should definantely believe you!


----------



## P&y only

Oh my God! You mean it's real? I'm never going hunting again.......................til next fall.


----------



## 05cummins

odd


----------



## Sukpad89

d4aed4lus said:


> I saw this creature between Ruston and Quitman north Louisiana. I got bored a few weeks later and was Googling when I found your image.
> 
> I am a computer major and Photoshop specialist and have ran the photo across several filters,IT IS NOT FAKE.


Could you please share some of your work?


----------



## wiredup

creepy looking pic man i dont know what to tell you. other than carry a gun


----------



## jeff25

ttt


----------



## vftcandy

Back from the dead again.....die thread...DIE!


----------



## td051

Don't have any of them on my wall yet. I'd kill it, but not grill this one!


----------



## Nwflycaster

I think you caught spiderman on trail cam.


----------



## Where's Bruce?

Nancy Pelosi visited your town and got drunk one night. 

View attachment 946517


----------



## Lowlevlflyer

it's the legend of the Woolly Swamp!


----------



## BP1992

vftcandy said:


> Back from the dead again.....die thread...DIE!


X2....LOL That pic is EVERYWHERE!


----------



## HUNTMCH

Matt Moneymaker, Cliff and Bobo would say it is proof that 'Bigfoots' exist.......


----------



## Edsel

BP1992 said:


> X2....LOL That pic is EVERYWHERE!


Different timestamps, too!


----------



## ruffme

d4aed4lus said:


> I saw this creature between Ruston and Quitman north Louisiana. I got bored a few weeks later and was Googling when I found your image.
> 
> I am a computer major and Photoshop specialist and have ran the photo across several filters,IT IS NOT FAKE.


you realize you dug up a thread that has not been posted on since last Oct.! AND if your a Photoshop expert specialist and you think this is real...don't quit your day job! Sorry but you don't apply Photoshop filters to analyze a photo, you apply them to manipulate the artwork! LOL..


----------



## matlocc

I thought it was zombies from modern war fare black ops, my ten year old son said. Actually looks like a very poor bowhunter who shot a rage and is still tracking! 
(just kiddding about the rage, never shot one but do watch the bashing)


----------



## pinski79

d4aed4lus said:


> I saw this creature between Ruston and Quitman north Louisiana. I got bored a few weeks later and was Googling when I found your image.
> 
> I am a computer major and Photoshop specialist and have ran the photo across several filters,IT IS NOT FAKE.


I'm glad you are here. People need to hear the truth


----------



## DSites

Come on people now lets get REAL!


----------



## alfabuck

TTT lol!


----------



## Ridley

matlocc said:


> actually looks like a very poor bowhunter who shot a rage and is still tracking!
> (just kiddding about the rage, never shot one but do watch the bashing)


bwahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## BowTechForever

It's alive again


----------



## Znaint

just a 2.5 year old spook monster... in a couple years it could be a real shooter. hahahahaha!


----------



## trkytrack2

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Don't know what to think about this one fellers.... Went and checked my camera today and this is what it had on it.... The ground directly in front of my tree was completely tore up, the trail cam had been torn off the tree, straps were popped and everything. Camera was laying face down about 10 ft. from the tree it was attached too. Bark was knocked off the tree where the camera had been, like something had knocked it off while trying to twist camera off the tree. This was the only picture I got of "it" as I had it set on a 2 minute timer. The first picture is of "it", and the second is a picture from a lil while ago of the same spot, just for reference. Checking this right at dusk with a 3/4 mile walk out ahead of you will scare a feller..... :mg: When I saw it, my blood ran cold. Still gives me shivers.... What do you guys think??
> View attachment 946517
> 
> View attachment 946518


Fred Eichler hasn't been hunting with you, has he?


----------



## Chopayne

Doesnt necessarily need to be photoshop, could have been someone who dressed up and did this for real. Or this thing could actually exist.


----------



## R.Hunt1

you takes it from us. its mine gives its back. give us the *PRECIOUS !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bghunter777

I would fight it! That thing would have picked the wrong person to attack. He is way out of position being that low either a knee to the head or overtie heavy hands snap his head down right into the ground take the back sink legs in and go to work.


----------



## Coonhuntercraig

Google this pic it's everywhere


----------



## Elite fanboy

scbowman said:


> their trying to over populate the planet!!!!!!


lololololol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mwhitetailfreak

drenalinhunter1 said:


> thats's my ex, she was always fascinated by bright flashy stuff:darkbeer:


Omg.....mine too man..you think they had a night out?


----------



## MDJB12

Lol I've seen this before FAAAAAKE. Hahaha funny though.


----------



## stillern

A three year thread on this...holy &%$!
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stanley

You should write a joke book.


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn

I want to believe


----------



## bowhunter518

lol if it was real, i def would not hunt there again, reason 1 camera took 5 pictures in 10days, reason 2 whatever that thing is suppose to be


----------



## str_8_shot

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> that there is the boogy man.


Back from the dead I see...lol


----------



## ruffme

its dead by now!


----------



## pinski79

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## eblues

Probably took down O.G.


----------



## weave

How did this resurface from the depths?


----------



## Lex86

Meanwhile in Spain: http://sevilla.abc.es/sociedad/20141206/abci-misteriosa-criatura-finca-201412061317.html


----------



## 3dn4jc

weave said:


> How did this resurface from the depths?


I thought the same thing when I saw it just now.


----------



## Where's Bruce?

Hillbilly Willi said:


> Don't know what to think about this one fellers.... Went and checked my camera today and this is what it had on it.... The ground directly in front of my tree was completely tore up, the trail cam had been torn off the tree, straps were popped and everything. Camera was laying face down about 10 ft. from the tree it was attached too. Bark was knocked off the tree where the camera had been, like something had knocked it off while trying to twist camera off the tree. This was the only picture I got of "it" as I had it set on a 2 minute timer. The first picture is of "it", and the second is a picture from a lil while ago of the same spot, just for reference. Checking this right at dusk with a 3/4 mile walk out ahead of you will scare a feller..... :mg: When I saw it, my blood ran cold. Still gives me shivers.... What do you guys think??
> View attachment 946517
> 
> View attachment 946518


That's just Nancy Pelosi without her humanoid camo on.


----------



## HANGum HIGH

Where's Bruce? said:


> That's just Nancy Pelosi without her humanoid camo on.


I was thinking Hillary Clinton without makeup ! No wonder Bill cheated with ol Monica!


----------



## TiPOK

Hello guys!

Yesterday I was in city of Podolsk, Russia.
What do you guys think about this photo?? 
It is really scary....


----------



## rykel1116

Fricking alien...dont hunt that spot..


----------



## JBB54

Looks a lot like a meth monster to me.


----------



## roosiebull

at least it doesn't have giant genitals:wink: whoever created this pic has poor imagination, and no sense of humor


----------



## Missyleigh

If you knew anything about ELA, you would know that the little tree to the left is more likely photoshopped in than the creature. I have seen this thing. In the middle of the road. Thought it was a deer until I got closer. I feel so bad for hillbillywilli and anyone who tries to share experiences like this because geez at the way people come at them and immediately assume they are lying. That’s sloppy investigative work. You enter neutrally and you collect facts. And here’s a fact: I almost hit something with my car that looks exactly like this and it will haunt me until the day I die.


----------



## stuajust

fake news


----------



## from_topa

кто от топы?))


----------



## boonerbrad

That is what AOC and the squad are trying to protect with the green new deal.


----------



## Nickadeamus

I know this is old but I am a newer member and got a good laugh from it. If you could put that on someones else's trail cam just imagine what would be going through their head.


----------



## msh441

You waited 10 years to check your trail cam, only to find it contained a photo of the same creature that’s been shown on a dozen paranormal shows over the last decade!?!

Fascinating!


----------



## Antlermass

The thread is 10 years old dude, he didn’t just find this today


----------



## Nickadeamus

I just came across this thread today and just had to say it made me laugh. I don't watch paranormal shows so I've never seen it. Then I laughed even more when I thought about what my brother would do if I could get that on his trail cams


----------



## RH1

That picture has more miles on it than this girl from high school..
Her name was.... oh nevermind..


----------



## kdsberman

Looks like Pelosi caught without her mask again.


----------



## cw2gsp

I never really understood the people who hoax and pull pranks. Who’s got time for that?


----------



## MikeDawg46L

RH1 said:


> That picture has more miles on it than this girl from high school..
> Her name was.... oh nevermind..


No, go on. What’s that name?


----------



## sanford87

Great Post


----------



## LetThemGrow

sanford87 said:


> Great Post


Please try to find relevant recent posts in your journey to 20....


----------



## FBrit

Yeah, leave the bow at home, take a 12 guage with solid shot cartridges, a 308 minimum, a couple of 0.5 cal desert eagles...... 


Maybe a few fragmentation grenades as well. 


An uzzi 9mm and a pulse rifle in the 50 Gw range. 



You'll be fine.


----------



## t35henry

?? but I know what I am doing next weekend at my buddies farm! 😂
dang it. dead thread.


----------



## Post.Malone

I still see this trail cam pic pop up from time to time


----------

